# Exemplares de plantas tropicais em Portugal que se dão bem e frutificam



## stormy (6 Fev 2009 às 17:39)

gostaria que quem tivesse plantas tropicais no jardim postasse aqui imagens delas pois é interessante que plantas tropicais como a bananeira, a goiabeira,etc se dêem tão bem no nosso pais


----------



## frederico (6 Fev 2009 às 21:04)

A próxima vez que for ao Algarve à casa dos meus pais tiro fotos tenho lá bananeiras e mangas


----------



## stormy (19 Fev 2009 às 19:21)

va la metam umas fotos


----------



## belem (19 Fev 2009 às 19:55)

stormy disse:


> va la metam umas fotos



Stormy, dá-me só um tempo lol.

Gostava de fotografar umas mangueiras, bananeiras, papaeiras e ca, mas não tenho tido tempo.


----------



## Hazores (19 Fev 2009 às 21:22)

eu tenho cafezeiros....

para alem das bananeiras, das anoneiras (? fruto anonas), nespreiras.....


----------



## stormy (20 Fev 2009 às 08:22)

Hazores disse:


> eu tenho cafezeiros....
> 
> para alem das bananeiras, das anoneiras (? fruto anonas), nespreiras.....



cafezeirose frutuficam?
metam fotos de quaquer coisa desde que de acordo com o topico.


----------



## Hazores (20 Fev 2009 às 13:44)

stormy disse:


> cafezeirose frutuficam?
> metam fotos de quaquer coisa desde que de acordo com o topico.



sim, neste momento estão ambos carregados de café.
só que não lhe faço nada, por isso as bagas caem para o chão. estou a ver se consigo fazer com que nasça plantio mas está dificil.
se alguem souber como se faz que me diga. já tentei tudo (axo eu)


----------



## belem (3 Mar 2010 às 21:54)

Hazores disse:


> sim, neste momento estão ambos carregados de café.
> só que não lhe faço nada, por isso as bagas caem para o chão. estou a ver se consigo fazer com que nasça plantio mas está dificil.
> se alguem souber como se faz que me diga. já tentei tudo (axo eu)



Então não aproveitas as bagas para fazer café? 
Claro que isso exige um processo, mas não me parece de todo impossível...lol


----------



## Hazores (4 Mar 2010 às 00:12)

não impossivel não é, até penso que existe uma fajã em s.jorge que tem como principal atração o café produzido nessa fajã, pelo proprietário de um estabelecimento.

mas como só tenho dois cafeeiros e como os bagos tem de secar, coisa que nos Açores devido à humidade é dificil de o fazer, fico mesmo apenas pela beleza de ver estas plantas floridas e cheias de fruto


----------



## actioman (4 Mar 2010 às 00:24)

Fotos já não posso por , mas um primo meu tinha um Maracujazeiro perto de Abrantes. Ele comprou uma casa que já lá o tinha há vários anos e dava uns belos maracujás (não muito grandes,mas bem saborosos). Mas como é uma planta trepadeira e ele não gostava do local para onde ela estava a crescer e também devido à muita quantidade de insectos que lá albergava acabou por a cortar. quando soube fiquei .

Fica aqui o registo.


----------



## MSantos (4 Mar 2010 às 12:49)

actioman disse:


> Fotos já não posso por , mas um primo meu tinha um Maracujazeiro perto de Abrantes. Ele comprou uma casa que já lá o tinha há vários anos e dava uns belos maracujás (não muito grandes,mas bem saborosos). Mas como é uma planta trepadeira e ele não gostava do local para onde ela estava a crescer e também devido à muita quantidade de insectos que lá albergava acabou por a cortar. quando soube fiquei .
> 
> Fica aqui o registo.



A minha avó também tinha alguns pés de maracujá no quintal agarrados a uma estrutura metálica, todos os anos a minha avó fazia um licor com os maracujas, eu também gostava de os comer à colher. Mas houve um Inverno que já não recordo qual foi em que houve uma semana de fortes geada e os maracujas ficarram todos queimados e nunca mais conseguimos colher frutos. 

Para criar maracujás basta semear as sementes num vaso e depois de estas  germinarem e as plantas terem algum tamanho plantam-se na terra, junto a uma estrutura para a planta se agarrar porque os maracujázeiros são plantas trepadeiras, o problema é que as plantas são sensiveis às fortes geadas...


----------



## belem (4 Mar 2010 às 14:12)

Hazores disse:


> não impossivel não é, até penso que existe uma fajã em s.jorge que tem como principal atração o café produzido nessa fajã, pelo proprietário de um estabelecimento.
> 
> mas como só tenho dois cafeeiros e como os bagos tem de secar, coisa que nos Açores devido à humidade é dificil de o fazer, fico mesmo apenas pela beleza de ver estas plantas floridas e cheias de fruto



Pois o clima nas fajãs tem características especiais e muitas vezes é mais ensolarado, o que certamente facilita a secagem.
Mas na falta de dias de sol seguidos, pode-se colocar os grãos numa arrecadação arejada e com janelas ( que se podem abrir assim que o tempo permita). Mas se preferes tê-los com plantas ornamentais, também fazes bem, porque são plantas vistosas.

Neste site há informações interessantes:

http://www.portalsaofrancisco.com.br/alfa/historia-do-cafe/historia-do-cafe-1.php




MSantos disse:


> A minha avó também tinha alguns pés de maracujá no quintal agarrados a uma estrutura metálica, todos os anos a minha avó fazia um licor com os maracujas, eu também gostava de os comer à colher. Mas houve um Inverno que já não recordo qual foi em que houve uma semana de fortes geada e os maracujas ficarram todos queimados e nunca mais conseguimos colher frutos.
> 
> Para criar maracujás basta semear as sementes num vaso e depois de estas  germinarem e as plantas terem algum tamanho plantam-se na terra, junto a uma estrutura para a planta se agarrar porque os maracujázeiros são plantas trepadeiras, o problema é que as plantas são sensiveis às fortes geadas...




Maracujás na zona de Bragança?
Há uns anos tive um maracujeiro muito grande que dava frutos 2 vezes por ano, mas depois teve que ser cortado, porque crescia demais e até já subia os postes da electricidade que estavam junto ao muro. lol
É uma planta que requer algum controle no crescimento, senão...
Tenho aqui agora também um sapoti que está bastante viçoso, a ver vamos no que dá.


----------



## ct1gnd (4 Mar 2010 às 17:12)

Olá
Eu tenho 2 feijoas ainda pequenas.
Tem uma flor lindissima e o ano passado já colhi meia duzia
de feijoas. 
É pena terem dado poucas pois são muito boas.


----------



## trepkos (4 Mar 2010 às 17:42)

Há uma árvore que se chama 'pata de elefante' acho que é tropical, alguém me podia dizer o nome correcto dela e onde posso encontrar uma?


----------



## stormy (4 Mar 2010 às 18:20)

interessantes os vossos relatos
em santo andré vou plantar uma bananeira, uma lichieira, uma mangueira e um abacateiro..tinha lá um coqueiro mas morreu no mes de dezembro de há um ano devido as baixas temperaturas e ao facto de ser ainda muito jovem 
em santo andre ha pessoas com mangueiras, bananeiras e tamareiras sendo que todas frutificam mas as magueiras só por vezes é que chegam a concluir a maturação do fruto
em lisboa tenho conhecimento de multiplas especies tropicais que se dão mesmo muito bem e crescem optimamente


----------



## belem (4 Mar 2010 às 18:56)

trepkos disse:


> Há uma árvore que se chama 'pata de elefante' acho que é tropical, alguém me podia dizer o nome correcto dela e onde posso encontrar uma?




Deve ser a Beaucarnea recurvata.
Tenta pesquisar pela net e pode ser que algum viveiro local aí perto tenha alguma.


----------



## MSantos (4 Mar 2010 às 19:08)

belem disse:


> Maracujás na zona de Bragança?
> Há uns anos tive um maracujeiro muito grande que dava frutos 2 vezes por ano, mas depois teve que ser cortado, porque crescia demais e até já subia os postes da electricidade que estavam junto ao muro. lol
> É uma planta que requer algum controle no crescimento, senão...
> Tenho aqui agora também um sapoti que está bastante viçoso, a ver vamos no que dá.



Não é na zona de Bragança a minha avó é Ribatejana vive perto de Santo Estevão Concelho de Benavente

Em Bragança penso que os maracujás não têm hipotese o Inverno é demasiado rigoroso


----------



## belem (4 Mar 2010 às 20:41)

MSantos disse:


> Não é na zona de Bragança a minha avó é Ribatejana vive perto de Santo Estevão Concelho de Benavente
> 
> Em Bragança penso que os maracujás não têm hipotese o Inverno é demasiado rigoroso



Logo vi que algo não estava bem.  lol


----------



## fitologo (13 Set 2012 às 14:53)

Bom dia a todos,
acabo de me registar e não sei se ainda vou a tempo de colaborar com este tópico. Tenho cerca de 5000 imagens de plantas subtropicais e tropicais cultivadas em território continental português. dedico-me no meu tempo livre a fotografar todas as plantas tropicais que encontro cultivadas no extremo dos limites ecológicos para cada espécie. Quer isto dizer que, se encontrar um cafezeiro cultivado a céu aberto em Lisboa, é considerado uma raridade e tento acompanhá-lo fotografando-o todos os anos. E de, facto existia um enorme pé de cafezeiro cultivado no Bairro do Arco do Cego, em plena Lisboa que tinha mais de 2 m de altura. A dona acabou por cortá-lo por nem sequer ter percebido o valor e importância que ali tinha. 
Quem quiser poderá visitar as fotos de algumas plantas tropicais que fotografo em Portugal no meu blogue. Não estão as 5000 publicadas, naturalmente, porque apenas iniciei este ano a publicação do referido blogue. Mas é um princípio que poderá ajudar a compreender como podemos cultivar papaias ou café entre dezenas de espécies que pensamos serem plantas de interior, mas todas e sempre no exterior, lado a lado com os tradicionais geranios...
Espero que gostem. 
http://plantasexoticascultivadasemportugal.blogspot.pt/
Abraços


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Abr 2015 às 17:51)

Boas,

Ontem em conversa com o meu tio  ele mostrou-me uma anona que tirou ha dias da arvore ( nem sabia que ele tinha uma anoneira).
@belem  tu que és entendido na materia, qual é esta especie?

Fotos tiradas hoje


----------



## Geopower (19 Abr 2015 às 19:07)

Tenho um exemplar de physalis e outro de maracujá em Glória do Ribatejo. Oportunamente irei introduzir umas fotos.


----------



## belem (21 Abr 2015 às 18:04)

Jonas_87

Normalmente a anona que se vê por cá é a Annona squamosa.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Abr 2015 às 22:12)

belem disse:


> Jonas_87
> 
> Normalmente a anona que se vê por cá é a Annona squamosa.



Obrigado pela informação. 
Pelo que vejo no google parece ser um pouco diferente da foto de cima que partilhei.


----------



## belem (22 Abr 2015 às 09:27)

A anona (e anoneira) que está na foto de cima, também não me parece que seja o melhor exemplo para permitir uma identificação adequada.

No entanto, sempre há a possibilidade de perguntares a alguém especializado no assunto.

PS: http://anoneira.blogspot.pt/


----------



## Geopower (4 Mai 2015 às 22:04)

Aqui estão algumas fotos de um exemplar de physalis (creio que _Physalis pruinosa)_ e outro de maracujá roxo (_Passiflora edulis Sims)_ que tenho em Glória do Ribatejo. Apesar dos muitos dias de  geadas intensas do inverno passado resistiram bem, mesmo sendo espécies de folha perene. As fotos não têm boa qualidade, pois foram tiradas com telemóvel.

*Physalis *
a planta de porte arbustivo:





em floração:





o fruto (frutifica de Abril a Outubro):










*Maracujá roxo*
a planta (3)
*







*

em floração:
*



*

o fruto (frutifica de Junho a Outubro). O ano passo deu bastantes quilos. Deu até para fazer 2 litros de licor de maracujá.
A trepar pelo limoeiro.




*

*


----------



## Shimmy (5 Mai 2015 às 02:48)

Nos Açores chamamos capuchinhos, ou tomates de capuz  às physalis. Lá no quintal da minha avó e no dos meus pais é praga, encostado aos muros, farta-se de dar fruto e faz-se uma compota deliciosa. Quando vim viver para Lisboa e vi à venda caixinhas com meia dúzia por balúrdios nem queria acreditar. E o maracujá roxo também, quando vi o preço fiquei O.o

Queria perguntar se alguém tem feijoa. Adoro o sabor e também é muito cara no supermercado, mas já ouvi dizer que uma única árvore dá centenas de frutos. Gostava de colocar a crescer em vaso um rebento ou outro para meter na terra mais tarde. Em troca tenho a rebentar maracujareiro de inverno. Também dá muitos frutos logo no segundo ou terceiro ano, um maracujá vermelho e doce a que nos Açores chamamos maracujá de inverno, maracujá do Brasil, tomate de inverno.. E cá já vi à venda como "tamarilho". 

Por último, como se dá o araçá e a goiaba cá por terras do continente? Nos Açores dá-se muito bem e já pensei em trazer uns pés, mas não sei se terá futuro com pouca humidade e chuva. Alguém tem?


----------



## belem (29 Mai 2015 às 12:21)

Shimmy disse:


> Nos Açores chamamos capuchinhos, ou tomates de capuz  às physalis. Lá no quintal da minha avó e no dos meus pais é praga, encostado aos muros, farta-se de dar fruto e faz-se uma compota deliciosa. Quando vim viver para Lisboa e vi à venda caixinhas com meia dúzia por balúrdios nem queria acreditar. E o maracujá roxo também, quando vi o preço fiquei O.o
> 
> Queria perguntar se alguém tem feijoa. Adoro o sabor e também é muito cara no supermercado, mas já ouvi dizer que uma única árvore dá centenas de frutos. Gostava de colocar a crescer em vaso um rebento ou outro para meter na terra mais tarde. Em troca tenho a rebentar maracujareiro de inverno. Também dá muitos frutos logo no segundo ou terceiro ano, um maracujá vermelho e doce a que nos Açores chamamos maracujá de inverno, maracujá do Brasil, tomate de inverno.. E cá já vi à venda como "tamarilho".
> Por último, como se dá o araçá e a goiaba cá por terras do continente? Nos Açores dá-se muito bem e já pensei em trazer uns pés, mas não sei se terá futuro com pouca humidade e chuva. Alguém tem?



Não conheço quem tenha feijoa.

A goiabeira não sei, mas creio que já vi à venda (num viveiro de Sintra). Se quiseres indico-te qual, mas já foi há alguns anos, por isso não te posso garantir nada.

Mudando um pouco de assunto, aqui estão umas papaeiras da margem Sul (zona de Setúbal e arredores?):



















Parece-me que estão ainda em crescimento.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jul 2015 às 17:18)

Tinha colocado um post no tópico sobre agricultura porque nao tinha visto este tópico, queria perguntar se alguém já plantou figueiras da índia e se tem tido sucesso, no seu crescimento de cladódios ou já mesmo do figo da índia. Eu plantei as minhas em março deste ano e tem crescido bem os cladódios. E sobre um "parente" próximo que é a pitaya já alguém plantou, eu tenho acompanhado um grupo que existe sobre o assunto no facebook.
Semeei á cerca de um mês e meio dois caroços de abacates e já tem mais de um palmo de altura, já vou transplantá-los para um vaso maior esta semana, ms disseram-me que de caroço demora cerca de 10 anos a produzir abacates, ao contrários dos enxertados que demora menos anos a produzir. Como uma árvore que nao é originária do nosso país, pergunto como será que o abacateiro reage aos extremos de calor e de geadas fortes durante o inverno.


----------



## frederico (19 Out 2015 às 17:09)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Tinha colocado um post no tópico sobre agricultura porque nao tinha visto este tópico, queria perguntar se alguém já plantou figueiras da índia e se tem tido sucesso, no seu crescimento de cladódios ou já mesmo do figo da índia. Eu plantei as minhas em março deste ano e tem crescido bem os cladódios. E sobre um "parente" próximo que é a pitaya já alguém plantou, eu tenho acompanhado um grupo que existe sobre o assunto no facebook.
> Semeei á cerca de um mês e meio dois caroços de abacates e já tem mais de um palmo de altura, já vou transplantá-los para um vaso maior esta semana, ms disseram-me que de caroço demora cerca de 10 anos a produzir abacates, ao contrários dos enxertados que demora menos anos a produzir. Como uma árvore que nao é originária do nosso país, pergunto como será que o abacateiro reage aos extremos de calor e de geadas fortes durante o inverno.



No Algarve litoral há abacateiros, o meu pai tem vários e dão-se normalmente bem, houve apenas um ano ou outro com geada em Janeiro em que a fruta que deram não prestou, nesses anos sucedeu o mesmo à nêspera e às mangas. 

Antigamente as figueiras-da-índia faziam as sebes  no Algarve e frutificavam muito bem, entretanto há décadas que o consumo desapareceu da alimentação local e com o avanço da construção e o abandono da agricultura estas sebes foram destruídas, ainda conheci algumas que já desapareceram. Eu já plantei figueiras por estaca mas têm demorado a crescer.


----------



## MSantos (21 Out 2015 às 23:09)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Tinha colocado um post no tópico sobre agricultura porque nao tinha visto este tópico, queria perguntar se alguém já plantou figueiras da índia e se tem tido sucesso, no seu crescimento de cladódios ou já mesmo do figo da índia. Eu plantei as minhas em março deste ano e tem crescido bem os cladódios. E sobre um "parente" próximo que é a pitaya já alguém plantou, eu tenho acompanhado um grupo que existe sobre o assunto no facebook.
> Semeei á cerca de um mês e meio dois caroços de abacates e já tem mais de um palmo de altura, já vou transplantá-los para um vaso maior esta semana, ms disseram-me que de caroço demora cerca de 10 anos a produzir abacates, ao contrários dos enxertados que demora menos anos a produzir. Como uma árvore que nao é originária do nosso país, pergunto como será que o abacateiro reage aos extremos de calor e de geadas fortes durante o inverno.



A minha experiência com abacateiros não é a melhor, resistem muito mal à geada. Eu tenho um que todos os anos rebenta da raiz porque a parte aérea morre sempre no Inverno.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (22 Out 2015 às 10:54)

Por acaso temos um abacateiro em casa com uma altura considerável (2m) mas nunca deu fruto.


----------



## belem (22 Out 2015 às 12:49)

Os abacateiros requerem um clima bastante ameno, (sobretudo no inverno), abrigado das geadas e de ventos frios de Norte.
Nos arredores de Lisboa, sei que existem alguns abacateiros bem grandes (mas deve ser no Algarve, Açores e Madeira, onde devem crescer mais)..


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Out 2015 às 15:41)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Por acaso temos um abacateiro em casa com uma altura considerável (2m) mas nunca deu fruto.



O abacateiro se for semeado de caroço, demora uns 7 anos a dar os primeiros abacates, já se for comprado num viveiro um abacateiro enxertado demora uns 3 ou 4 anos a dar frutos.
Os meus abacateiros ainda estão envasados, foram de caroço, que semeei em Maio, e já estão com mais de 50 cm. Aqui a minha zona é frequente ocorrerem muitas geadas, mas depois tenho de o abrigar, até ele já estar mais forte, e vigoroso.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (22 Out 2015 às 16:47)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O abacateiro se for semeado de caroço, demora uns 7 anos a dar os primeiros abacates, já se for comprado num viveiro um abacateiro enxertado demora uns 3 ou 4 anos a dar frutos.
> Os meus abacateiros ainda estão envasados, foram de caroço, que semeei em Maio, e já estão com mais de 50 cm. Aqui a minha zona é frequente ocorrerem muitas geadas, mas depois tenho de o abrigar, até ele já estar mais forte, e vigoroso.


Agora que disseste isso, até acho que já deve ter mais anos. Talvez uns 8-10?


----------



## MSantos (22 Out 2015 às 22:46)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O abacateiro se for semeado de caroço, demora uns 7 anos a dar os primeiros abacates, já se for comprado num viveiro um abacateiro enxertado demora uns 3 ou 4 anos a dar frutos.
> Os meus abacateiros ainda estão envasados, foram de caroço, que semeei em Maio, e já estão com mais de 50 cm. Aqui a minha zona é frequente ocorrerem muitas geadas, mas depois tenho de o abrigar, até ele já estar mais forte, e vigoroso.



Mesmo em Plantas grandes a geada é mortal, houve aqui há uns anos 2 anos consecutivos quase sem geada, o abacateiro alcançou quase 1 metro de altura nesse intervalo. No ano seguinte todas as folhas e ramos ficaram queimados com o gelo, a partir daí a planta rebentou todos os anos a partir da raiz.


----------



## Miguel Isidoro (24 Ago 2016 às 17:54)

MSantos disse:


> Mesmo em Plantas grandes a geada é mortal, houve aqui há uns anos 2 anos consecutivos quase sem geada, o abacateiro alcançou quase 1 metro de altura nesse intervalo. No ano seguinte todas as folhas e ramos ficaram queimados com o gelo, a partir daí a planta rebentou todos os anos a partir da raiz.



Neste momento, na minha zona, estão a ser plantados pomares de uma variedade de abacate resistente ao frio (não sei qual a variedade).

De salientar que há uns 20 anos tivemos a "febre" do kiwi (até temos uma das grandes cooperativas do país, a Kiwicoop) e os kiwis, para frutificarem precisam de um período frio.

Apesar de termos sempre alguns dias de geada (temperatura mais baixa que registei foi de -5ºC, mas -2/-3ºC é usual) os pomares destes abacates não têm sofrido.


----------



## Miguel Isidoro (24 Ago 2016 às 17:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Obrigado pela informação.
> Pelo que vejo no google parece ser um pouco diferente da foto de cima que partilhei.



Embora não sendo especialista, a sua parece-se muito com a minha que creio ser Annona cherimola.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2016 às 18:04)

belem disse:


> Jonas_87
> 
> Normalmente a anona que se vê por cá é a Annona squamosa.


Olá a todos! Esta não é a squamosa, é a anonna cherimoya.


----------



## Miguel Isidoro (24 Ago 2016 às 18:06)

Shimmy disse:


> Nos Açores chamamos capuchinhos, ou tomates de capuz  às physalis. Lá no quintal da minha avó e no dos meus pais é praga, encostado aos muros, farta-se de dar fruto e faz-se uma compota deliciosa. Quando vim viver para Lisboa e vi à venda caixinhas com meia dúzia por balúrdios nem queria acreditar. E o maracujá roxo também, quando vi o preço fiquei O.o
> 
> Queria perguntar se alguém tem feijoa. Adoro o sabor e também é muito cara no supermercado, mas já ouvi dizer que uma única árvore dá centenas de frutos. Gostava de colocar a crescer em vaso um rebento ou outro para meter na terra mais tarde. Em troca tenho a rebentar maracujareiro de inverno. Também dá muitos frutos logo no segundo ou terceiro ano, um maracujá vermelho e doce a que nos Açores chamamos maracujá de inverno, maracujá do Brasil, tomate de inverno.. E cá já vi à venda como "tamarilho".
> 
> Por último, como se dá o araçá e a goiaba cá por terras do continente? Nos Açores dá-se muito bem e já pensei em trazer uns pés, mas não sei se terá futuro com pouca humidade e chuva. Alguém tem?



Feijoa e araçá, na minha zona (Distrito de Aveiro) dá-se muito bem e produz muito fruto (as sementes de araçá germinam em todo o lado, imagino que tenham uma certa tendência para ser invasivas ) quanto às feijoas, não sei se as sementes germinam mas por alporquia (alporque) é fácil multiplicá-la.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2016 às 18:18)

Bem o meu hoby é mesmo esse, o cultivo de árvores de fruto raras. A produzir 3 feijoas, goiaba, abacate reed, vários tipos de araçás alguns em perigo de extinção, anona cherimoya, pequenos frutos como a aronia, framboesa-morango, goji, phisalis, tomatilho, jaltomato... ainda não estão a produzir as jaboticabeiras, bananeiras, maracujás de vários géneros, pitayas, uvaias, castanha da monguba, noz pecan, pawpaw, etc... Tenho amigos com colecções incríveis com expécimes quase únicos no mundo, oriundos principalmente do Brasil e a frutificar. Também existe um horto em Braga expecializado em árvores de fruto raras.

E estou-me a esquecer de montes delas...


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2016 às 20:36)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Por acaso temos um abacateiro em casa com uma altura considerável (2m) mas nunca deu fruto.


É natural, não é enxertado de certeza. Os abacateiros de semente demoram muito para frutificar, até 10 anos.


----------



## Miguel Isidoro (24 Ago 2016 às 22:44)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bem o meu hoby é mesmo esse, o cultivo de árvores de fruto raras. A produzir 3 feijoas, goiaba, abacate reed, vários tipos de araçás alguns em perigo de extinção, anona cherimoya, pequenos frutos como a aronia, framboesa-morango, goji, phisalis, tomatilho, jaltomato... ainda não estão a produzir as jaboticabeiras, bananeiras, maracujás de vários géneros, pitayas, uvaias, castanha da monguba, noz pecan, pawpaw, etc... Tenho amigos com colecções incríveis com expécimes quase únicos no mundo, oriundos principalmente do Brasil e a frutificar. Também existe um horto em Braga expecializado em árvores de fruto raras.
> 
> E estou-me a esquecer de montes delas...



Eu gosto de plantas/árvores autóctones e planto-as na maioria dos terrenos mas no pomar, é quanto mais variedade melhor.

Assim, entre outras tenho, de fruto comestível:

Aronia spp
Amelanchier ovalis (autóctone)
Cornus mas (normal e de frutos amarelos)
Cornus kousa
Mespilus germanica
Lonicera caerulea var. kamtschatica
Hippophae rhamnoides
Crataegus azarolus
Sorbus domestica
Cydonia japonica
Prunus spinosa
Actinidia arguta
Citrus fortunella
Citrus hystrix
Lycium barbarum
Fuchsia spp
Annona cherimola
Litchi chinensis (jovem)

Feijoa (muita gente não sabe que a flor é comestível e adocicada; pode comer-se o fruto com a casca/pele)

Araçá (tenho o vermelho, banal em Portugal)

4 espécies de maracujá (duas delas ainda só semeadas)

Selenicereus megalanthus (pitaia amarela)

Para além de plantas como: baunilha, curcuma, cardamomo, Helianthus tuberosus, Oxalis tuberosa, Stachys affinis, Armoracia rusticana e Wasabia japonica...


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2016 às 22:53)

Bem, araçás tenho o vermelho, o amarelo, preto, roxo, o morango e o araçá goiaba... nota-se que eu adoro araçás! Tenho ´6 goiabeiras de tipo diferente, uma árvore neem, lichia, 2 jaboticabeiras sabará grandinhas e mais 3 ainda pequenas de varios tipos, 3 sapotes brancos, 1 sapote verde, 1 lucuma, 1 mangueira, 2 finger limes, 1 limão doce...


----------



## belem (25 Ago 2016 às 00:45)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá a todos! Esta não é a squamosa, é a anonna cherimoya.



Obrigado pela identificação. Eu estava na dúvida, daí que apenas tenha mencionado qual a mais comum em Portugal.


----------



## belem (25 Ago 2016 às 00:48)

Miguel Isidoro disse:


> Eu gosto de plantas/árvores autóctones e planto-as na maioria dos terrenos mas no pomar, é quanto mais variedade melhor.
> 
> Assim, entre outras tenho, de fruto comestível:
> 
> ...



Que lista tão impressionante!

A Prunus spinosa não é considerada autóctone?


----------



## Miguel Isidoro (25 Ago 2016 às 07:00)

belem disse:


> Que lista tão impressionante!
> 
> A Prunus spinosa não é considerada autóctone?



Obrigado.

Sim, claro que é, eu é que me esqueci de colocar essa indicação.

Só referi o prunus spinosa e o amélanchier ovalis porque, apesar de autóctones, são muito pouco usados nos nossos pomares (pelo menos na minha zona).


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2016 às 13:15)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bem, araçás tenho o vermelho, o amarelo, preto, roxo, o morango e o araçá goiaba... nota-se que eu adoro araçás! Tenho ´6 goiabeiras de tipo diferente, uma árvore neem, lichia, 2 jaboticabeiras sabará grandinhas e mais 3 ainda pequenas de varios tipos, 3 sapotes brancos, 1 sapote verde, 1 lucuma, 1 mangueira, 2 finger limes, 1 limão doce...


Também tenho guabiroba amarela e verde, cereja do Rio Grande do Sul, pitangatuba, araticum, maracujás: banana, roxo gigante, granadilha, e doce, tamarilho vermelho e laranja, laranjilla, jambo amarelo e vermelho, pomelo doce e rosa, mais de 10 variedades diferentes de bananeira, cana de açucar, fruta che, atemoya gefner, rolinia deliciosa, annona squamora verde e rosa, grumixama amarela e preta, guamirim, 2 variedades de ingá, pitanga amarela, laranja, preta e vermelha...


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2016 às 14:12)

Camuí amarelo, ameixa da mata, chico sapote, pitanga-jambo, chal chal, juá-açu, laranja moro e sanguínea, acerola, ...


----------



## belem (25 Ago 2016 às 14:41)

Eu agora tenho aqui em casa é umas Adansonia digitata que semeei no ano passado.

Mas assumo que tenho dado prioridade às autóctones...
Tenho semeado e plantado no terreno, loureiros, medronheiros, sobreiros, carvalhos-cerquinhos, etc... Todas se encontram em estado selvagem nesta zona do país. A ideia é incluir ainda mais espécies regionais da laurissilva, que era a floresta que se devia encontrar no local (acredito eu, pelo menos em boa parte), caso os humanos, não tivessem intervido. As plantas em que baseio os meus plantios, encontram-se em certos enclaves fragmentados da região. Algumas até me podem dar fruta, chás, lenha, remédios, óleos, etc...Não justifica importá-las de outros distritos, mas sim usar as variedades locais, que comprovadamente sobreviveram aqui até durante a Idade do Gelo. 

Mas quero guardar uma área também para as experiências com as frutas exóticas... Já tenho lá umas costelas de adão. ahahha


----------



## Miguel Isidoro (25 Ago 2016 às 19:17)

belem disse:


> Eu agora tenho aqui em casa é umas Adansonia digitata que semeei no ano passado.
> 
> Mas assumo que tenho dado prioridade às autóctones...
> Tenho semeado e plantado no terreno, loureiros, medronheiros, sobreiros, carvalhos-cerquinhos, etc... Todas se encontram em estado selvagem nesta zona do país. A ideia é incluir ainda mais espécies regionais da laurissilva, que era a floresta que se devia encontrar no local (acredito eu, pelo menos em boa parte), caso os humanos, não tivessem intervido. As plantas em que baseio os meus plantios, encontram-se em certos enclaves fragmentados da região. Algumas até me podem dar fruta, chás, lenha, remédios, óleos, etc...Não justifica importá-las de outros distritos, mas sim usar as variedades locais, que comprovadamente sobreviveram aqui até durante a Idade do Gelo.
> ...



Eu também prefiro as autóctones, e tendo várias espécies, NENHUMA é tão abundante como o loureiro!

Há um loureiro adulto (no terreno dos meus pais) e um ou dois nos terrenos confinantes... Nas zonas mais húmidas, com a ajudas dos melros e outros pássaros, nascem em todo o lado, literalmente!!!

Aliás, os meus pais até já estão a plantar uma sebe com eles para delimitar uma parte do terreno.

Duas questões, uma que diz respeito a outra árvore que creio fazer parte da laurissilva, o Prunus lusitanica: comprei dois há uns anos mas gostava de ter mais, alguém tem experiência com estacaria desta espécie? Eu tentei fazê-la no Outono passado mas contrariamente aos azevinhos tive 100% de fracasso.

A segunda questão diz respeito a uma árvore que só descobri no Luxemburgo (onde é abundante) e com a qual fiquei encantado: o Prunus padus, Pado do Alvão, dá uns cachos de flores brancas com cheiro muito agradável e ao que parece é muito raro em Portugal... Ora, eu descobri que pega muito bem de estacaria, como este Outono vou ter de podar o que tenho, se alguém estiver interessado posso dar estacarias sem problema (para já as que fiz o ano passado e sobreviveram já têm destino)...

Não sei como vai ser a colheita de bagas de murta (Murta comunis) mas também poderei dispensar algumas sementes ou bagas (dá menos trabalho).

É claro que estou a falar em dar (eventualmente trocar) e não em vender!


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2016 às 22:30)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Camuí amarelo, ameixa da mata, chico sapote, pitanga-jambo, chal chal, juá-açu, laranja moro e sanguínea, acerola, ...


Mais umas que me vou lembrando: wampee, carambola, araçá boi, cambucá, sete capotes, ora-pro-nobis, inhame, batata doce, sho-shang, groselha dos Açores, amoreira king do paquistão preta e branca...


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Ago 2016 às 12:01)

Mais umas... 3 árvores de Maqui (a baga mais anti-oxidante que existe), baga mengen, varias gooseberries, 3 mirtilos rosa e vários dos normais, moringa oleifera, 3 macieiras de fruto vermelho por dentro e por fora), aquebias, shizandras...


----------



## Miguel Isidoro (27 Ago 2016 às 13:50)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mais umas que me vou lembrando: wampee, carambola, araçá boi, cambucá, sete capotes, ora-pro-nobis, inhame, batata doce, sho-shang, groselha dos Açores, amoreira king do paquistão preta e branca...



Bata doce também temos aqui no Norte...

"Groselha dos Açores" creio ser Elaeagnus umbellata (se for, também tenho), pode confirmar?

Inhame na minha zona dá folhas (dos tubérculos que planto), mas mais nada! Ou os planto tarde demais ou o clima não permite, de todo, a sua cultura...

Também tenho tamareiras (com 2 anos) mas pelo que percebi, para além de serem afectadas pelo escaravelho, não frutificam na Europa a não ser nas zonas mais a Sul, com clima muito quente.

Todas as espécies, e são muitas, que tem frutificam em Fátima? 

Parabéns e obrigado por partilhar


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Ago 2016 às 15:12)

Miguel Isidoro disse:


> Bata doce também temos aqui no Norte...
> 
> "Groselha dos Açores" creio ser Elaeagnus umbellata (se for, também tenho), pode confirmar?
> 
> ...


Olá boa tarde! sim, a groselha dos Açores é a Elaeagnus umbellata. Também tenho a Elaeagnus latifolia e a multiflora ou goumi. Também tenho 4 árvores da Hippophae rhamnoides (espinheiro marítimo) que é aparentada e nutricionalmente impressionante! De tudo o que tenho, ainda não estão muitas árvores a frutificar. Só estão o abacate reed, uma goiabeira (das 6 que tenho), todos os tipos de araçás, a anoneira cherimoya, a lucuma... mas  para o ano começam as que faltam quase todas. São quase todas árvores adultas.


----------



## belem (27 Ago 2016 às 15:35)

Miguel Isidoro disse:


> Eu também prefiro as autóctones, e tendo várias espécies, NENHUMA é tão abundante como o loureiro!
> 
> Há um loureiro adulto (no terreno dos meus pais) e um ou dois nos terrenos confinantes... Nas zonas mais húmidas, com a ajudas dos melros e outros pássaros, nascem em todo o lado, literalmente!!!
> 
> ...



Sobre o azereiro (que fazia efetivamente parte da laurissilva):

https://repositorio.ipcb.pt/bitstream/10400.11/341/1/1997_Ribeiro_Antunes_AZEREIRO.pdf

Também já cultivei azevinho e consegui reproduzi-lo (o azevinho curiosamente também é um sobrevivente da floresta subtropical do Terciário, mas que se adaptou a zonas temperadas e húmidas). Mas foi por divisão de plantas e estacas (que me pareciam que podiam dar raízes),  tal como por vezes se faz com as heras (outra planta da laurissilva!).
Aconselho a fazerem estes plantios durante as fases mais frescas e húmidas do ano, pois pelo menos, foi assim que resultou comigo.

As murtas, são relativamente fáceis para mim de arranjar e cultivar... Até já consegui que enraízassem em água, tal como a hortelã e o agrião!


----------



## belem (27 Ago 2016 às 15:45)

É possível que as sementes do azereiro apreciem uma ajuda das aves, para germinar... Há sementes que germinam mais facilmente (algumas apenas germinam assim!) se passarem pelo sistema digestivo de uma ave ou de qualquer outro animal.
Será que perus ou galinhas, podem comer frutos de azereiro? Ou pombos? Essa é uma boa questão.


----------



## camrov8 (27 Ago 2016 às 16:15)

belem disse:


> É possível que as sementes do azereiro apreciem uma ajuda das aves, para germinar... Há sementes que germinam mais facilmente (algumas apenas germinam assim!) se passarem pelo sistema digestivo de uma ave ou de qualquer outro animal.
> Será que perus ou galinhas, podem comer frutos de azereiro? Ou pombos? Essa é uma boa questão.


 eu tinha cuidado, pois acho que são venenosas mesmo animais, mas mais uma vez as bagas de azevinho são venenosas para nos mas um regalo para melros e afins, do que sei são muitas vezes confundidas com as bagas do sabugueiro que por si devem ser consumidas com moderação


----------



## belem (28 Ago 2016 às 01:13)

camrov8 disse:


> eu tinha cuidado, pois acho que são venenosas mesmo animais, mas mais uma vez as bagas de azevinho são venenosas para nos mas um regalo para melros e afins, do que sei são muitas vezes confundidas com as bagas do sabugueiro que por si devem ser consumidas com moderação



Concordo, daí que coloquei a questão se será segura a ingestão de frutos de azereiro por parte dessas espécies.

Pica-paus e pardais, por exemplo, aparentemente são conhecidos por se alimentarem de frutos de azereiro. Mas há mais espécies, que o fazem.
Curiosamente, até chegou a ser cultivado em zonas de caça, para que as aves se alimentassem dos seus frutos, porque assim, dizem, a carne se tornaria mais saborosa.

Também existem alguns métodos para tratar as sementes e de alguma forma (ainda que restrita) simular o efeito da digestão.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Ago 2016 às 19:40)

Eu gostava de postar fotos mas não estou a conseguir...


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Ago 2016 às 19:58)

Algumas das minhas árvores a frutificar 
Goiabeira florida 











Abacate Reed








Araçá vermelho







Annona Cherimoya


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Ago 2016 às 08:45)

Goiabeira em flor





Abacateiro Reed


----------



## Miguel Isidoro (1 Set 2016 às 20:21)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá boa tarde! sim, a groselha dos Açores é a Elaeagnus umbellata. Também tenho a Elaeagnus latifolia e a multiflora ou goumi. Também tenho 4 árvores da Hippophae rhamnoides (espinheiro marítimo) que é aparentada e nutricionalmente impressionante! De tudo o que tenho, ainda não estão muitas árvores a frutificar. Só estão o abacate reed, uma goiabeira (das 6 que tenho), todos os tipos de araçás, a anoneira cherimoya, a lucuma... mas  para o ano começam as que faltam quase todas. São quase todas árvores adultas.



Boa noite, muito porreiro!
Imagino que em relação à minha zona tenha a vantagem de ter mais calor (até durante o Inverno) e a desvantagem de ter menos precipitação ...

O Hippophae rhamnoides dá um fruto de que gosto bastante fresco, mas também se usa em sumos e geleias (sobretudo no Centro/Norte da Europa) mas atenção que é uma espécie dioica (há plantas macho e plantas fêmea), para dar fruto tem de ter um macho e algumas fêmeas!

Eu tinha comprado 3 vasos com uma planta fêmea e uma planta macho em cada (ou seja em, 3 vasos tinha 3 fêmeas - Leikora -  e 3 machos - Pollimix) mas neste momento só tenho 2 plantas pois as outras morreram.

Para além de tentar arranjar sementes, vou voltar a comprar plantas certificadas de ambos os sexos.

De notar que tanto as sementes germinam muito bem como é bastante fácil fazer estacarias.


----------



## Miguel Isidoro (1 Set 2016 às 20:24)

camrov8 disse:


> eu tinha cuidado, pois acho que são venenosas mesmo animais, mas mais uma vez as bagas de azevinho são venenosas para nos mas um regalo para melros e afins, do que sei são muitas vezes confundidas com as bagas do sabugueiro que por si devem ser consumidas com moderação



Em relação às bagas de azereiro serem venenosas para animais, não sei mas, de facto, os pássaros não as deixam ficar muito tempo na árvore!

Nota: isto é uma constatação que fiz quando vivia no Luxemburgo onde esta espécie é utilizada em parques e jardins e, apesar do frio invernal produz sementes. As duas que tenho dão flor mas nenhuma baga até agora (excesso de chuva na floração????)


----------



## Miguel Isidoro (1 Set 2016 às 20:27)

belem disse:


> É possível que as sementes do azereiro apreciem uma ajuda das aves, para germinar... Há sementes que germinam mais facilmente (algumas apenas germinam assim!) se passarem pelo sistema digestivo de uma ave ou de qualquer outro animal.
> Será que perus ou galinhas, podem comer frutos de azereiro? Ou pombos? Essa é uma boa questão.



Sinceramente não sei, mas, se não, há sempre a possibilidade de estratificação e/ou escarificação mecânica ou química.


----------



## Miguel Isidoro (1 Set 2016 às 20:40)

belem disse:


> Sobre o azereiro (que fazia efetivamente parte da laurissilva):
> 
> https://repositorio.ipcb.pt/bitstream/10400.11/341/1/1997_Ribeiro_Antunes_AZEREIRO.pdf
> 
> ...



Eu com azevinhos fiz estacarias no período de Natal, (a minha tia tem um e dá à minha mãe para enfeites de Natal, carregados de bagas... e mesmo assim as estacarias pegam).

Tentei no mesmo período com o azereiro e nenhuma pegou. mas vou tentar outra vez lá para Outubro. Se não conseguir e continuar a não ter sementes vou tentar a alporquia...

Fiquei surpreendido com o seu método de multiplicação das murtas, em que período fez as estacarias em água?


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Set 2016 às 21:58)

Miguel Isidoro disse:


> Boa noite, muito porreiro!
> Imagino que em relação à minha zona tenha a vantagem de ter mais calor (até durante o Inverno) e a desvantagem de ter menos precipitação ...
> 
> O Hippophae rhamnoides dá um fruto de que gosto bastante fresco, mas também se usa em sumos e geleias (sobretudo no Centro/Norte da Europa) mas atenção que é uma espécie dioica (há plantas macho e plantas fêmea), para dar fruto tem de ter um macho e algumas fêmeas!
> ...


Olá boa noite. Sim eu tenho 4 Hippophae rhamnoides adultas 3 femininas e uma masculina. Foram postas este ano, por isso ainda não deram. Costumo comprar o fruto congelado que se vende nas lojas Ukranianas / Russas.


----------



## belem (2 Set 2016 às 11:14)

Miguel Isidoro disse:


> Em relação às bagas de azereiro serem venenosas para animais, não sei mas, de facto, os pássaros não as deixam ficar muito tempo na árvore!
> 
> Nota: isto é uma constatação que fiz quando vivia no Luxemburgo onde esta espécie é utilizada em parques e jardins e, apesar do frio invernal produz sementes. As duas que tenho dão flor mas nenhuma baga até agora (excesso de chuva na floração????)



A razão porque crescem e frutificam azereiros no Luxemburgo, deve-se sobretudo ao facto de estarmos a viver uma fase climática mais quente na Europa.
Por esta altura e se os humanos não andassem aqui, já se tinha observado uma expansão natural e gradual de uma flora de climas subtropicais, até zonas mais setentrionais, a partir dos seus refugios climáticos. Também nos nossos dias, crescem medronheiros e loureiros nas Ilhas Britânicas...
Mas assim que venha uma fase mais fria, a sua distribuição geográfica irá, muito provavelmente, reduzir-se drasticamente. Aliás mesmo uma fase de invernos mais frios, pode causar graves danos, não é preciso uma pequena ou grande Idade do Gelo.


----------



## belem (2 Set 2016 às 13:49)

Sinceramente não me lembro quando coloquei os ramos de murta, em água... Foi já há alguns anos e depois deixei essas experiências.


----------



## ricblue (21 Fev 2017 às 15:44)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá boa noite. Sim eu tenho 4 Hippophae rhamnoides adultas 3 femininas e uma masculina. Foram postas este ano, por isso ainda não deram. Costumo comprar o fruto congelado que se vende nas lojas Ukranianas / Russas.


----------



## ricblue (21 Fev 2017 às 15:46)

Boa tarde! Vi que referenciou ao longo deste tópico um Horto em Braga que vendia plantas tropicais. Podia facultar mais informação?

Att


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Fev 2017 às 15:55)

ricblue disse:


> Boa tarde! Vi que referenciou ao longo deste tópico um Horto em Braga que vendia plantas tropicais. Podia facultar mais informação?
> 
> Att


Eu já respondi ao PM que me enviou...


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Mar 2017 às 16:13)

Não consegui postar as fotos, por isso aqui vai o link com algumas das minhas árvores em flor. Não são tropicais pois perdi quase todas com as temperaturas negativas anómalas que tive. São algo exóticas umas, e outras muito bonitas. 

http://tropicalfruitforum.com/index.php?topic=23147.0


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Mar 2017 às 19:49)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não consegui postar as fotos, por isso aqui vai o link com algumas das minhas árvores em flor. Não são tropicais pois perdi quase todas com as temperaturas negativas anómalas que tive. São algo exóticas umas, e outras muito bonitas.
> 
> http://tropicalfruitforum.com/index.php?topic=23147.0



Eu por aqui também sofri do mesmo mal do que tu, tinha plantado um abacateiro no inverno passado, já estava com cerca de 1 metro de altura, e simplesmente ficou queimado até á raiz, e estava ele bem protegido.
Isto já para não falar de que perdi também muitas outras espécies de plantas, essencialmente flores, que agora muito dificilmente consigo repor essas mesmas , algumas já eram muito antigas, e agora já não são muito fáceis de encontrar.
Os limoeiros também ficaram muito afectados, tenho um aqui em casa que já está a rebentar novamente, mas outro que tenho aqui na horta, que fica num vale, esse os ramos estão completamente secos, mas agora para o próximo mês , vou lhe dar uma poda para ver como ele se aguenta, se ainda não é desta que morre, apesar de já estar um pouco debilitado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Mar 2017 às 20:12)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu por aqui também sofri do mesmo mal do que tu, tinha plantado um abacateiro no inverno passado, já estava com cerca de 1 metro de altura, e simplesmente ficou queimado até á raiz, e estava ele bem protegido.
> Isto já para não falar de que perdi também muitas outras espécies de plantas, essencialmente flores, que agora muito dificilmente consigo repor essas mesmas , algumas já eram muito antigas, e agora já não são muito fáceis de encontrar.
> Os limoeiros também ficaram muito afectados, tenho um aqui em casa que já está a rebentar novamente, mas outro que tenho aqui na horta, que fica num vale, esse os ramos estão completamente secos, mas agora para o próximo mês , vou lhe dar uma poda para ver como ele se aguenta, se ainda não é desta que morre, apesar de já estar um pouco debilitado.


Pois um desastre por cá! Temos que nos virar para as espécies do frio. A única espécie tropical que resistiu totalmente foi a feijoa. Recomendo. Adoro este fruto e na Nova Zelândia até fazem champanhe dela.


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Mar 2017 às 20:13)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu por aqui também sofri do mesmo mal do que tu, tinha plantado um abacateiro no inverno passado, já estava com cerca de 1 metro de altura, e simplesmente ficou queimado até á raiz, e estava ele bem protegido.
> Isto já para não falar de que perdi também muitas outras espécies de plantas, essencialmente flores, que agora muito dificilmente consigo repor essas mesmas , algumas já eram muito antigas, e agora já não são muito fáceis de encontrar.
> Os limoeiros também ficaram muito afectados, tenho um aqui em casa que já está a rebentar novamente, mas outro que tenho aqui na horta, que fica num vale, esse os ramos estão completamente secos, mas agora para o próximo mês , vou lhe dar uma poda para ver como ele se aguenta, se ainda não é desta que morre, apesar de já estar um pouco debilitado.


Eu também perdi algumas plantas com aquela maldita geada os maracujás secaram até a raiz, felizmente tenho alguns plantados em tabuleiros que sobreviveram perdi também pêra melão uma fruta que tem o sabor entre a pêra  e o melão e perdi alguns fisális, só prejuízos enfim.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Mar 2017 às 20:19)

António josé Sales disse:


> Eu também perdi algumas plantas com aquela maldita geada os maracujás secaram até a raiz, felizmente tenho alguns plantados em tabuleiros que sobreviveram perdi também pêra melão uma fruta que tem o sabor entre a pêra  e o melão e perdi alguns fisális, só prejuízos enfim.



Pois por acaso á uns anos atrás também já estive aqui pera melão, é uma planta também pouco resistente ás geadas, tal como a fisális, tinha aqui três plantas que davam fisális para todos cá de casa, e também não se safaram, é mais umas plantas que tenho de voltar a apostar a plantar este ano.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Mar 2017 às 20:44)

António josé Sales disse:


> Eu também perdi algumas plantas com aquela maldita geada os maracujás secaram até a raiz, felizmente tenho alguns plantados em tabuleiros que sobreviveram perdi também pêra melão uma fruta que tem o sabor entre a pêra  e o melão e perdi alguns fisális, só prejuízos enfim.


As fisalis vão rebentar da raiz e com sorte a pêra melão também. Quanto aos maracujás já é difícil.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Mar 2017 às 20:44)

António josé Sales disse:


> Eu também perdi algumas plantas com aquela maldita geada os maracujás secaram até a raiz, felizmente tenho alguns plantados em tabuleiros que sobreviveram perdi também pêra melão uma fruta que tem o sabor entre a pêra  e o melão e perdi alguns fisális, só prejuízos enfim.


As fisalis vão rebentar da raiz e com sorte a pêra melão também. Quanto aos maracujás já é difícil.


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Mar 2017 às 20:59)

Os fisalis estão a rebentar mas nem todos, em relação á pêra melão tenho algumas dúvidas que rebente, os maracujás tal como dizes tenho de plantar novos


luismeteo3 disse:


> As fisalis vão rebentar da raiz e com sorte a pêra melão também. Quanto aos maracujás já é difícil.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Mar 2017 às 21:16)

António josé Sales disse:


> Os fisalis estão a rebentar mas nem todos, em relação á pêra melão tenho algumas dúvidas que rebente, os maracujás tal como dizes tenho de plantar novos



As minhas fisális ficaram muito afectadas, tenho de observar com mais atenção para ver se já lá vem algum rebento, se assim fosse era bom, mas não estou com muitas expectativas, o que vale é que tenho aqui uma vizinha que as fisális crescem no terreno dela de forma espontânea debaixo de qualquer árvore, as aves realmente fazem um belíssimo trabalho na disseminação de sementes.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Mar 2017 às 21:19)

Pedro1993 disse:


> As minhas fisális ficaram muito afectadas, tenho de observar com mais atenção para ver se já lá vem algum rebento, se assim fosse era bom, mas não estou com muitas expectativas, o que vale é que tenho aqui uma vizinha que as fisális crescem no terreno dela de forma espontânea debaixo de qualquer árvore, as aves realmente fazem um belíssimo trabalho na disseminação de sementes.


Olha que é muito difícil matar uma fisalis e se ela já tiver uns anos vai rebentar de certeza.


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Mar 2017 às 21:31)

Pedro1993 disse:


> As minhas fisális ficaram muito afectadas, tenho de observar com mais atenção para ver se já lá vem algum rebento, se assim fosse era bom, mas não estou com muitas expectativas, o que vale é que tenho aqui uma vizinha que as fisális crescem no terreno dela de forma espontânea debaixo de qualquer árvore, as aves realmente fazem um belíssimo trabalho na disseminação de sementes.


Tal como diz o luismeteo3 se estiverem no terreno já há uns anos quase de certeza que rebentam se forem plantas jovens o mais certo é não rebentarem, pela minha experiência são plantas bastante resistentes pode ser que tenhas sorte.


----------



## MSantos (19 Mar 2017 às 22:58)

Pedro1993 disse:


> As minhas fisális ficaram muito afectadas, tenho de observar com mais atenção para ver se já lá vem algum rebento, se assim fosse era bom, mas não estou com muitas expectativas, o que vale é que tenho aqui uma vizinha que as fisális crescem no terreno dela de forma espontânea debaixo de qualquer árvore, as aves realmente fazem um belíssimo trabalho na disseminação de sementes.



As minhas phisalis também sofreram muito com as fortes geadas de Janeiro, mas deixaram algum banco de sementes que já começou a responder com estes dias mais quentes de Março. 

O meu araçá é que está difícil de recuperar...


----------



## stormy (20 Mar 2017 às 04:09)

Eh...fui eu que iniciei este tópico em 2009, já lá vão uns anitos! hehe
Bom, já agora faço um ponto da situação no meu jardim...comecei entre 2007 e 2012 a experimentar algumas plantas tropicais num jardim que tenho numa casa na Lagoa de Santo André..nessa altura informei-me bastante com o nosso colega do fórum, o Belem.
Era puto e a cena nunca correu muito bem...eram mais experiências a ver se resultavam, tentei coqueiros, tentei algumas plantas por estaquia e outras houve que comprei mas não davam porque eu passava menos tempo lá e faltava-lhes a água no Verão e outras vezes quando se iam aguentando por vezes ocorriam geadas e sem grandes cuidados as plantas acabavam por morrer.


Bom, agora que tenho mais tempo para estar por lá, desde há uns 3 anos que tenho tomado melhor conta do jardim e o ano passado investi em umas quantas árvores e plantas tropicais, agora que tenho a certeza que consigo tratar delas.
Tenho Monstera Deliciosa, Pitanga, Lichia, Banana da Madeira, Gengibre, Goiaba, Abacate, Lima, Cana de Açucar, Carissa Macrocarpa, Physalis e vou plantar uma Mangueira de semente já que ouvi que as Mangueiras enxertadas costumam dar-se pior, embora as "bravas" demorem vários anos a dar fruto.

Devo dizer que todas as plantas sobreviveram ao Inverno, em boas condições...tive uma geada com mínima de -1,0ºC ( a mais baixa que alguma vez registei lá no bairro em mais de 10 anos ) e houve danos em folhas mas nada de grave.

As condições climáticas do arco litoral Troia-Sines são bastante razoáveis, as plantas tropicais teem cerca de 8 meses de período de crescimento á vontade, e os invernos só são mais complicados nos vales e várzeas, sendo que em pontos onde não há acumulação de ar frio as noites são amenas e os dias até suficientemente quentes para permitir alguma atividade vegetativa mesmo nos meses mais frios.

Por experiência tenho reparado que as plantas tropicais começam a desenvolver-se a partir do momento em que as temperaturas médias diárias atingem os 13 a 16ºC, e o desenvolvimento torna-se pleno acima dos 18ºC, sendo que por essa altura ( geralmente de Maio a Outubro ) é precisa muita rega.


----------



## MSantos (20 Mar 2017 às 09:56)

stormy disse:


> Eh...fui eu que iniciei este tópico em 2009, já lá vão uns anitos! hehe
> Bom, já agora faço um ponto da situação no meu jardim...comecei entre 2007 e 2012 a experimentar algumas plantas tropicais num jardim que tenho numa casa na Lagoa de Santo André..nessa altura informei-me bastante com o nosso colega do fórum, o Belem.
> Era puto e a cena nunca correu muito bem...eram mais experiências a ver se resultavam, tentei coqueiros, tentei algumas plantas por estaquia e outras houve que comprei mas não davam porque eu passava menos tempo lá e faltava-lhes a água no Verão e outras vezes quando se iam aguentando por vezes ocorriam geadas e sem grandes cuidados as plantas acabavam por morrer.
> 
> ...



Sejas bem-vindo Stormy de volta! Temos sentido a tua falta!


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Mar 2017 às 17:37)

*PAIXÃO POR ÁRVORES DE FRUTO LEVA CASAL DE GAULESES A RADICAR-SE EM PORTUGAL*


J.P. Brigand, um francês que tem um fascínio especial pelos jardins do Palácio Nacional de Queluz, conta na primeira pessoa a sua dedicação à produção de fruta.





Na sua propriedade com mais de quatro hectares, no litoral alentejano, planta numerosas fruteiras que, ao longo do tempo, foi dando a conhecer todos os meses nas páginas da revista Jardins. De origem francesa, J. P. Brigand e a mulher estabeleceram-se em Portugal há mais de 15 anos, atraídos pelo clima. Desde há uma dezena, dedicam-se à produção de frutas muitas das quais pouco conhecidas entre nós. O seu site é de consulta obrigatória.

Conheça agora a história de este apaixonado pelo cultivo de árvores de fruto, em discurso direto. «A cultura de árvores de frutos é uma atividade que me interessa desde sempre. Os meus avós tinham lindos pomares em França, onde passavam muito tempo. Adoro comida e comer frutas. As árvores frutíferas dão uma sensação de abundância. São bonitas para serem contempladas e uma atração para todos os nortistas (da Europa)», refere.


Tem cerca de 400 variedades de árvores de frutos na sua propriedade. Ao todo são, 160 de citrinos, 50 de romãs, algumas macieiras e uma coleção de frutas tropicais, além de um pomar do deserto. «Este ano, as minhas favoritas são os pistácios (Pistacia vera) que florescem pela primeira vez. Nozes de pistácios frescas são uma delícia», confessou em entrevista à publicação em 2011.
...
http://lifestyle.sapo.pt/vida-e-carreira/em-foco/artigos/paixao-por-arvores-de-fruto?pagina=1


----------



## cookie (21 Mar 2017 às 20:57)

Na zona de Mirandela os meus  pais têm duas plantas de feijoa que dão muito fruto todos os anos. É fruto de outono e delicioso!! Na senhora da hora têm um abacateiro, a ver se este ano dá alguma coisa.
A minha avó já teve maracujás.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Mar 2017 às 21:18)

Por aqui também já á entrada duma pequena quinta, 3 feijoas recentemente plantadas, que vieram substituir 2 palmeiras mortas, deixando os mesmos troncos, que foram "acimentados" para não se deteriorarem mais com o passar dos anos, servido assim como base para a colocação de vasos.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (22 Mar 2017 às 01:43)

Tenho aqui em casa um abacateiro, para aí há 10 anos e nunca frutificou. Tenho também uma nespereira mas que infelizmente está a secar. Dá para plantar com os caroços?


----------



## stormy (22 Mar 2017 às 03:05)

MSantos disse:


> Sejas bem-vindo Stormy de volta! Temos sentido a tua falta!



Hehe, obrigado...
Tenho andado por outras andanças a tomar conta do novo projecto que tenho, o BestWeather


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Mar 2017 às 19:13)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Tenho aqui em casa um abacateiro, para aí há 10 anos e nunca frutificou. Tenho também uma nespereira mas que infelizmente está a secar. Dá para plantar com os caroços?



As nespereiras germinam de forma excelente a partir do seu caroço, aliás tinha aqui no meu terreno umas 10 nespereiras todas obtidas a partir do caroço, e agora debaixo das árvores mais adultas até nascem as suas "filhas".
Pelo que tenho ouvido dizer o abacateiro obtido do caroço demora em média uns 7 anos para frutificar, mas também depois depende da polinização, ou seja tem de existir por aí outro abacateiro por perto, porque se não ele não irá dar mesmo frutos.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (22 Mar 2017 às 20:46)

Pedro1993 disse:


> As nespereiras germinam de forma excelente a partir do seu caroço, aliás tinha aqui no meu terreno umas 10 nespereiras todas obtidas a partir do caroço, e agora debaixo das árvores mais adultas até nascem as suas "filhas".
> Pelo que tenho ouvido dizer o abacateiro obtido do caroço demora em média uns 7 anos para frutificar, mas também depois depende da polinização, ou seja tem de existir por aí outro abacateiro por perto, porque se não ele não irá dar mesmo frutos.


Qual a melhor forma para plantar os caroços da nespereira? 
Pois, o problema do abacateiro deve ser esse. É que é a única árvore aqui...


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Mar 2017 às 20:58)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Qual a melhor forma para plantar os caroços da nespereira?
> Pois, o problema do abacateiro deve ser esse. É que é a única árvore aqui...


Sempre podes comprar um abacateiro enxertado numa feira...


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Mar 2017 às 20:59)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Qual a melhor forma para plantar os caroços da nespereira?
> Pois, o problema do abacateiro deve ser esse. É que é a única árvore aqui...



Assim que comeres uma nespera, retira o caroço e pode simplesmente colocar num vaso, ou então logo na terra em viveiro, para depois plantares no local desejado.
Pois os abacateiros é mesmo assim, é de polinização cruzada em que é necessário um abacateiro possuir flores femininas e outro com masculinas, isto tudo ao mesmo tempo.
Se morasses aqui perto daria-te umas quantas nespereiras, pois tenho aqui umas 15 já com mais de um palmo de altura.


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Mar 2017 às 22:04)

Descobri que na tão comum Bouganvilea as flores são comestíveis e com grande capacidade antioxidante. 
http://www.ijppsjournal.com/Vol6Issue5/9423.pdf


----------



## MimPita (14 Jun 2017 às 10:52)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não consegui postar as fotos, por isso aqui vai o link com algumas das minhas árvores em flor. Não são tropicais pois perdi quase todas com as temperaturas negativas anómalas que tive. São algo exóticas umas, e outras muito bonitas.
> 
> http://tropicalfruitforum.com/index.php?topic=23147.0


O Inverno foi tramado, eu só perdi um tamarindo mexicano, porque as outras já rebentaram...


----------



## MimPita (14 Jun 2017 às 11:07)

Boas, tenho uma lichia pequena +/~1.5 m, (já deu flor este ano)e agora começou a brotar novas crescenças, tem cerca de 10 cm, mas acontece que os olhos (dos brotos) secaram em toda a planta. Só os olhos, as crescenças estão viçosas e sem parecença de doença. O que terá acontecido? Terá sido o calor? adubo em excesso? ácaros? fungos? Há que tenha passado por identica experiência e me possa ajudar? Obrg.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jun 2017 às 13:45)

MimPita disse:


> O Inverno foi tramado, eu só perdi um tamarindo mexicano, porque as outras já rebentaram...


A final perdi muito poucas árvores porque a grande maioria rebentou da raiz. Já agora, onde arranjou o tamarindo mexicano? É uma das que gostava de ter... Obrigado!


----------



## MimPita (15 Jun 2017 às 22:14)

Boa noite: Comprei-o na madeira via OLX. mas já não o encontro. Há uma senhora do Algarve que tem algumas plantas, mas não vende. 
Se me permite, visto sermos ambos ribatejanos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 e apreciadores de frutas tropicais, poderíamos tirar algumas dúvidas e trocas de plantas, eventualmente: 
Apresento-lhe uma situação: Esta semana apanhei um susto com uma lichie. ela estava na meia sombra a rebentar bem, brotos de 10 cm, num vaso de 50 litros. Mudei-a mais para o sol (ela estava à meia sombra), quando dei por ela tinha a ponta das crescenças secas, só a ponta, por toda a planta secaram os olhos, agora as próprias crescenças estão-se a libertar dos troncos mais velhos. O que acha? Calor nas raizes? bacterias? excesso de transpiração? Obrigado!


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jun 2017 às 22:32)

MimPita disse:


> Boa noite: Comprei-o na madeira via OLX. mas já não o encontro. Há uma senhora do Algarve que tem algumas plantas, mas não vende.
> Se me permite, visto sermos ambos ribatejanos
> 
> 
> ...


Foi uma mudança brusca. Volte a por no sítio anterior. Como os brotos novos são sensíveis devem ter estranhado. Pela minha experiência as lichias gostam de rega abundante nestes dias quentes. Já agora o que tem? Está plantado ou ainda em vaso?


----------



## MimPita (16 Jun 2017 às 10:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Foi uma mudança brusca. Volte a por no sítio anterior. Como os brotos novos são sensíveis devem ter estranhado. Pela minha experiência as lichias gostam de rega abundante nestes dias quentes. Já agora o que tem? Está plantado ou ainda em vaso?


Obrigado pela dica! Quanto à minha colecção, é pequena, comecei há 2/3 anos, tenho cerca de 85 espécies tropicais diferentes e tinha a esperança de lhe adquirir algumas. 
Depois da geada do ano passado, decidi só colocar na terra quando a árvore estiver feita, por isso estou a utilizar 4 estágios: vaso 5l; vaso 20l; vaso 50l e terra.
Estava interessado em encontrar alguma destas espécies, poderá me vender algumas?
pitangatuba, laranjilla, fruta che, grumixama amarela, guamirim, pitanga amarela...

podemos falar melhor no Face :https://www.facebook.com/amor.pita.3

Cumps.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jun 2017 às 10:46)

MimPita disse:


> Obrigado pela dica! Quanto à minha colecção, é pequena, comecei há 2/3 anos, tenho cerca de 85 espécies tropicais diferentes e tinha a esperança de lhe adquirir algumas.
> Depois da geada do ano passado, decidi só colocar na terra quando a árvore estiver feita, por isso estou a utilizar 4 estágios: vaso 5l; vaso 20l; vaso 50l e terra.
> Estava interessado em encontrar alguma destas espécies, poderá me vender algumas?
> pitangatuba, laranjilla, fruta che, grumixama amarela, guamirim, pitanga amarela...
> ...


Olá! Não tenho face. Podemos falar aqui por PM. Não tenho nada para trocar por enquanto... nem sementes. Mas já existem hortos cá que vendem estas espécies raras. 
https://www.facebook.com/SitioDasFrutasRaras
http://viveirodolima.blogspot.pt/

Qualquer coisa disponha.


----------



## cookie (26 Jun 2017 às 16:08)

Os meus pais já tiveram lichia e aquilo parecia uma praga de tanto que cresceu e rebentou. Os canitos na altura comiam diretamente da planta, sobravam as mais altas.
Agora têm um abacateiro, apenas um, que estava repleto de rebentos. Alguns caíram com as chuvadas e ventos que se fizeram sentir mas contamos ter uns quantos para fazer umas mousse de abacate. Quando lá for tiro foto.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jul 2017 às 16:37)

Não é tropical mas bem que podia ser. O nosso país precisa de descobrir o Paw Paw (Asimina Triloba)... não é a Papaia! 
Esta árvore é da família das anonas só que precisa de frio, quanto mais melhor. Por isso todo o norte e centro tem grandes possibilidades para esta cultura. Outra característica é que gosta de bastante água. No seu habitat natural nos Estados Unidos gosta de crescer à beira dos rios. É nutricionalmente riquíssima e considerada a fruta mais anti-cancerígena que existe, mais que a graviola! Um se não é que é bastante perecível, mas a sua polpa pode ser vendida congelada ou ser processada em doces, biscoitos, bolos, gelados, ou bebidas alcoólicas. Até já fazem cerveja de paw paw! As folhas e casca da planta podem ser usadas para fazer pesticidas naturais... enfim é puxar pela imaginação!


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jul 2017 às 17:07)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não é tropical mas bem que podia ser. O nosso país precisa de descobrir o Paw Paw (Asimina Triloba)... não é a Papaia!
> Esta árvore é da família das anonas só que precisa de frio, quanto mais melhor. Por isso todo o norte e centro tem grandes possibilidades para esta cultura. Outra característica é que gosta de bastante água. No seu habitat natural nos Estados Unidos gosta de crescer à beira dos rios. É nutricionalmente riquíssima e considerada a fruta mais anti-cancerígena que existe, mais que a graviola! Um se não é que é bastante perecível, mas a sua polpa pode ser vendida congelada ou ser processada em doces, biscoitos, bolos, gelados, ou bebidas alcoólicas. Até já fazem cerveja de paw paw! As folhas e casca da planta podem ser usadas para fazer pesticidas naturais... enfim é puxar pela imaginação!


Esqueci-me de referir um factor importante, o sabor... é referido como um mix entre manga + banana + papaia!


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jul 2017 às 14:45)

Um pomar de paw paws no Tirol


----------



## cookie (27 Jul 2017 às 12:12)

Foto tirada hoje do abacateiro dos meus pais.
http://i.imgur.com/ng38NlT.jpg[

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## belem (27 Jul 2017 às 23:33)

Pelo que parece está a ser um bom ano para os abacates até no Norte (aqui em Sintra se calhar também, porque o único abacateiro que me lembro de ter visto este ano (também não tenho andado a reparar muito), estava com abacates bem grandes).
Infelizmente não tenho tomado nota da frequência com que os abacateiros dão abacates em Portugal continental... Decerto, deve haver alguma variação de Sul para Norte, do litoral para o interior, etc... Se calhar é até mais frequente do que eu penso, mas não não tenho dados sobre isso.
Mas é sem dúvida, uma fruta com um valor nutritivo extraordinário, e mesmo que se colham verdes, amadurecem facilmente e logo ficam aptos para consumo.
Além de serem bons para saladas, sobremesas, também servem para acompanhar peixe ou carne e até podem ser usados para fazer batidos e mousses...


----------



## Toby (28 Jul 2017 às 06:30)

belem disse:


> Pelo que parece está a ser um bom ano para os abacates até no Norte (aqui em Sintra se calhar também, porque o único abacateiro que me lembro de ter visto este ano (também não tenho andado a reparar muito), estava com abacates bem grandes).
> Infelizmente não tenho tomado nota da frequência com que os abacateiros dão abacates em Portugal continental... Decerto, deve haver alguma variação de Sul para Norte, do litoral para o interior, etc... Se calhar é até mais frequente do que eu penso, mas não não tenho dados sobre isso.
> Mas é sem dúvida, uma fruta com um valor nutritivo extraordinário, e mesmo que se colham verdes, amadurecem facilmente e logo ficam aptos para consumo.
> Além de serem bons para saladas, sobremesas, também servem para acompanhar peixe ou carne e até podem ser usados para fazer batidos e mousses...





cookie disse:


> Foto tirada hoje do abacateiro dos meus pais.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk



Bom dia,

Em francês chama-se este fruto: “avocat” como um advogado. 
Incrível, aquilo empurra aqui?
Atenção, as folhas da árvore são tóxicas para os animais.
Na Bélgica é um legume:


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jul 2017 às 10:55)

belem disse:


> Pelo que parece está a ser um bom ano para os abacates até no Norte (aqui em Sintra se calhar também, porque o único abacateiro que me lembro de ter visto este ano (também não tenho andado a reparar muito), estava com abacates bem grandes).
> Infelizmente não tenho tomado nota da frequência com que os abacateiros dão abacates em Portugal continental... Decerto, deve haver alguma variação de Sul para Norte, do litoral para o interior, etc... Se calhar é até mais frequente do que eu penso, mas não não tenho dados sobre isso.
> Mas é sem dúvida, uma fruta com um valor nutritivo extraordinário, e mesmo que se colham verdes, amadurecem facilmente e logo ficam aptos para consumo.
> Além de serem bons para saladas, sobremesas, também servem para acompanhar peixe ou carne e até podem ser usados para fazer batidos e mousses...


Aqui o frio record que tivemos este inverno matou todos os abacateiros que conhecia, excepto os que já eram muito grandes ou os que estavam protegidos. Dos meus 3 só sobreviveu 1, o de variedade bacon. -6.5C foi demais!


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jul 2017 às 18:18)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui o frio record que tivemos este inverno matou todos os abacateiros que conhecia, excepto os que já eram muito grandes ou os que estavam protegidos. Dos meus 3 só sobreviveu 1, o de variedade bacon. -6.5C foi demais!



Foi bem verdade o Inverno passado, fez mesmo muito frio, eu registei aqui -7ºC, e tinha plantado aqui um abacateiro á cerca de 1 ano, e ficou tod queimado até á raiz, e estava ele protegido, a melhor solução que arranjei, foi substitui-lo por uma nespereira,  pois assim já tenho a certeza que ela se aguente com o frio.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jul 2017 às 21:11)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Foi bem verdade o Inverno passado, fez mesmo muito frio, eu registei aqui -7ºC, e tinha plantado aqui um abacateiro á cerca de 1 ano, e ficou tod queimado até á raiz, e estava ele protegido, a melhor solução que arranjei, foi substitui-lo por uma nespereira,  pois assim já tenho a certeza que ela se aguente com o frio.


Aqui foi um verdadeiro genocídio de abacateiros, mesmo grandes árvores!


----------



## pedrw (30 Jul 2017 às 13:38)

Será que as bananeiras dão bananas na zona de Sintra ? Adorava plantar algumas mas disseram-me que em Lisboa as bananas não chegam a amadurecer...


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Jul 2017 às 13:47)

pedrw disse:


> Será que as bananeiras dão bananas na zona de Sintra ? Adorava plantar algumas mas disseram-me que em Lisboa as bananas não chegam a amadurecer...


Duvido muito, as bananeiras dão-se bem em climas tropicais, o que não é o caso do clima português, talvez só mesmo em estufas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jul 2017 às 13:48)

pedrw disse:


> Será que as bananeiras dão bananas na zona de Sintra ? Adorava plantar algumas mas disseram-me que em Lisboa as bananas não chegam a amadurecer...


Eu acho que vale a pena mesmo pela planta. Eu acho-as lindas! Se chegarem a dar tanto melhor! Eu tenho estas variedades: *Lacatan, Rajapuri, Williams, 2 Dwarf Brazilian, Dwarf Orinoco, Cardaba, Blue Java, Goldfinger, Pisang Ceylon, Madeira Primitive (Robusta), Praying Hands, Hua Moa, Dwarf Namwah, Siam Ruby, Super Dwarf Cavendish.  *


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jul 2017 às 13:50)

Davidmpb disse:


> Duvido muito, as bananeiras dão-se bem em climas tropicais, o que não é o caso do clima português, talvez só mesmo em estufas.


Depende das variedades. A variedade orinoco dá de certeza. Já vi várias bananeiras dessas com cacho na zona da Marinha Grande. Se estiveres numa zona mais fria podes tentar variedades mais frias como a orinoco, monthan ou blue java.


----------



## pedrw (1 Ago 2017 às 09:37)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Tinha colocado um post no tópico sobre agricultura porque nao tinha visto este tópico, queria perguntar se alguém já plantou figueiras da índia e se tem tido sucesso, no seu crescimento de cladódios ou já mesmo do figo da índia. Eu plantei as minhas em março deste ano e tem crescido bem os cladódios. E sobre um "parente" próximo que é a pitaya já alguém plantou, eu tenho acompanhado um grupo que existe sobre o assunto no facebook.
> Semeei á cerca de um mês e meio dois caroços de abacates e já tem mais de um palmo de altura, já vou transplantá-los para um vaso maior esta semana, ms disseram-me que de caroço demora cerca de 10 anos a produzir abacates, ao contrários dos enxertados que demora menos anos a produzir. Como uma árvore que nao é originária do nosso país, pergunto como será que o abacateiro reage aos extremos de calor e de geadas fortes durante o inverno.




Também plantei um abacateiro no ano passado (com 3 m de altura, que comprei no OLX), mas sei que quando não são enxertados demoram demasiado tempo a frutificar e só darão 2 ou 3 frutos. Por isso não vale a pena ter ilusões, se não for enxertado será apenas uma árvore decorativa. Tenho visto muitos abacateiros pela zona de Lisboa mas só ainda vi um cheio de frutos (na Várzea de Sintra, está neste momento carregado de frutos pequenos) e que com certeza terá sido enxertado. Por acaso já estou comprando outro abacateiro no OLX mas desta vez é enxertado. O único inconveniente do abacateiro é que cresce demasiado e transforma-se numa árvore tão grande que se não for controlada ocupa o pomar todo. Por isso nem é boa ideia planta-lo num pomar pequeno e é melhor escolher um espaço onde ele possa crescer á vontade sem incomodar as outras árvores. Até porque faz tanta sombra, devido á folhagem densa, que nada crescerá por baixo...

Em baixo algumas fotos do meu abacateiro
Quando o comprei (pelo OLX) estava num vaso (foto em baixo)





O torrão era enorme e pesado e foi muito difícil planta-lo sozinho...






Foi a primeira árvore que plantei na minha quinta






Depois de plantado ficou uma árvore muito bonita!












Nessa imagem em baixo (do Google) pode ver-se um abacateiro enorme e em Portugal, pelo menos na zona de Lisboa conseguem atingir a mesma dimensão porque já vi alguns tão grandes como esse...


----------



## pedrw (2 Ago 2017 às 11:56)

stormy disse:


> Eh...fui eu que iniciei este tópico em 2009, já lá vão uns anitos! hehe
> Bom, já agora faço um ponto da situação no meu jardim...comecei entre 2007 e 2012 a experimentar algumas plantas tropicais num jardim que tenho numa casa na Lagoa de Santo André..nessa altura informei-me bastante com o nosso colega do fórum, o Belem.
> Era puto e a cena nunca correu muito bem...eram mais experiências a ver se resultavam, tentei coqueiros, tentei algumas plantas por estaquia e outras houve que comprei mas não davam porque eu passava menos tempo lá e faltava-lhes a água no Verão e outras vezes quando se iam aguentando por vezes ocorriam geadas e sem grandes cuidados as plantas acabavam por morrer.
> 
> ...




Fiquei muito animado quando li sobre a sua experiencial com a lichia porque na semana passada plantei uma que nasceu de uma semente caida no chão, só que agora fui investigar melhor sobre esta fruteira e fiquei muito decepcionado com o que li!


*"Propagação por Sementes*
Este processo, geralmente, não é utilizado, uma vez que plantas de pés-francos são geneticamente desuniformes, apresentam um longo período juvenil (demoram 10 anos ou mais para. começarem a produzir), além de alternância de produção e frutos de baixa qualidade. Entretanto, novas cultivares podem ser obtidas através de seleção de pés-francos que tenham características interessantes.

As sementes podem ser armazenadas por até 4 semanas, desde que mantidas dentro do fruto. Uma vez as sementes retiradas, começam a perder viabilidade em 24 horas e, após 4 a 14 dias, não mais germinam. Sementes armazenadas em água, por 24 horas, têm maior germinação do que as mantidas em vermiculita ou condições ambiente. Recomenda-se o armazenamento em esfagno úmido, a 8oC, por até 8 semanas.

A semeadura deve ser feita em substrato com boa aeração, parcialmente sombreado, na posição horizontal e a uma distância entre si, de 1 a 2,5 cm. A germinação dá-se em 3 dias, sendo preferível a semeadura em bandejas com posterior transplante para sacos plásticos, quando as mudas estiverem com 10-15cm. de altura.

Este processo só é utilizado quando se visa a trabalhos de melhoramento ou produção de porta-enxertos.

*Enxertia*
Há evidência de que os chineses têm realizado enxertia de lichia há séculos, apesar disto, o método não é utilizado pelos viveiristas por apresentar baixa porcentagem de pegamento."

Sendo assim se calhar nem deve haver á venda das enxertadas, nos viveiros...


----------



## pedrw (2 Ago 2017 às 12:05)

Além disso tb encontrei outra coisa estranha e desagradável.
Parece que ingerir lichia pode ser mortal!

"Uma doença que provocou a morte de mais de 100 crianças por ano intrigou os médicos em uma região da *Índia* por cerca de duas décadas. Um estudo publicado na revista científica _The Lancet_ nesta semana explica que a doença é causada pela ingestão de lichia quando a criança está de estômago vazio.

O mal afeta crianças aparentemente sadias na região de Bihar, no nordeste da Índia, e provoca convulsão e perda de consciência. Quase metade das vítimas morre, reportou a rede britânica BBC.

Segundo o estudo, a maioria das vítimas intoxicadas vivia em uma área pobre na região que é a maior produtora de lichia do país. Elas comeram as frutas que caíram dos pés nas plantações.

A lichia contém uma toxina que iniba a capacidade do corpo de produzir glicose. O problema afeta as crianças com baixos níveis de açúcar no sangue por não terem se alimentado nas últimas horas – daí o estômago vazio.

De acordo com os relatos dos familiares, as crianças acordavam no meio da madrugada gritando, antes de sofrer convulsões e perder a consciência em função de inchaço no cérebro.

Os pesquisadores que investigaram o caso descobriram uma associação entre os pacientes indianos internados entre maio e julho de 2014 e um surto de uma doença que também provocava convulsão e inchaço do cérebro em crianças no Caribe. O surto caribenho foi provocado pela ackee, fruta parente do guaraná que contêm hipoglicina, substância que impede a produção de glicose – e também é encontrada na lichia.

Desde que os médicos passaram a recomendar que os moradores não deixem as crianças ficarem muitas horas sem se alimentar e restrinjam a quantidade de lichias consumidas por dia, o número de mortes começou a cair."

Fonte: http://veja.abril.com.br/mundo/milhares-de-criancas-morreram-na-india-apos-comer-lichia/

Enfim, depois de ler isto fiquei com menos pena de a minha lichia nunca vir a dar muitos frutos!


----------



## belem (13 Ago 2017 às 01:01)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Depende das variedades. A variedade orinoco dá de certeza. Já vi várias bananeiras dessas com cacho na zona da Marinha Grande. Se estiveres numa zona mais fria podes tentar variedades mais frias como a orinoco, monthan ou blue java.



Exato!

Já obtive bananas bem boas em Lisboa (quando vivia em Santa Maria de Belém).

E as bananeiras não precisaram de qualquer tipo de proteção.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Set 2017 às 20:52)

Uma colega minha, deu-me um fruto, que é praticamente igual a um dióspiro, pois ele já não se lembra como se chama, porque foi lá um senhor com a roçadora e cortou-lhe a plcaca de identificação.
Ela disse-me que o fruto é originário dos Açores, e que a sua maturação é no mes de Novembro.
Eu disse-lhe que pela aparencia era um diópriro, mas ela disse-me que não era.
O fruto está ainda verde.
E apesar de eu perceber alguma coisa sobre enxertias e de agricultura, ela disse-me que tem também um abrunheiro que o pai lhe tinha enxertado, e que o mesmo fruto era metade preto e vermelho, e eu fiquei muito admirado e ainda lhe perguntei se era a mesma árvore que dava duas variedade de abrunhos, o que era normal aintigamente, os mais antigos fazerem isso, até porque assim conseguim na mesma árvore ter frutos com diferebtes fases de maturação.
O seu quintal é na Azinhaga, Golegã.


----------



## cookie (13 Set 2017 às 21:57)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Uma colega minha, deu-me um fruto, que é praticamente igual a um dióspiro, pois ele já não se lembra como se chama, porque foi lá um senhor com a roçadora e cortou-lhe a plcaca de identificação.
> Ela disse-me que o fruto é originário dos Açores, e que a sua maturação é no mes de Novembro.
> Eu disse-lhe que pela aparencia era um diópriro, mas ela disse-me que não era.
> O fruto está ainda verde.
> ...


Não é o chamado dióspiro maçã, que se come à trinca (como as maçãs) por ser de polpa dura? No Brasil é chamado de caqui. Os meus pais têm umas quantas árvores na zona de Mirandela e são bons!

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (16 Set 2017 às 15:20)

Deixo aqui foto das nossas feijoas.











Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2017 às 15:40)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Uma colega minha, deu-me um fruto, que é praticamente igual a um dióspiro, pois ele já não se lembra como se chama, porque foi lá um senhor com a roçadora e cortou-lhe a plcaca de identificação.
> Ela disse-me que o fruto é originário dos Açores, e que a sua maturação é no mes de Novembro.
> Eu disse-lhe que pela aparencia era um diópriro, mas ela disse-me que não era.
> O fruto está ainda verde.
> ...


Isso não é nenhum dióspiro, ou melhor é da família mas não é o dióspiro a que nós estamos habituados, é o diospyrus dygina ou sapote preto, chocolate... que sorte, a minha árvore ainda é pequena e para mal dos meus pecados é sensível ao frio... parabéns!


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Set 2017 às 16:02)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Isso não é nenhum dióspiro, ou melhor é da família mas não é o dióspiro a que nós estamos habituados, é o diospyrus dygina ou sapote preto, chocolate... que sorte, a minha árvore ainda é pequena e para mal dos meus pecados é sensível ao frio... parabéns!



Sim provavelmente será mesmo o nome do fruto, eu acabei agora mesmo de o cortar ao meio, e ele apesar da cor verde por fora, por dentro é cor de laranja.
As semente estão dentro de uma pequena cavidade ao centro do fruto, sendo a mesma espalmada e comprida.
Eu, bem como a propietária da árvore em questão, sabemos pouco acerca deste fruto, daí a minha questão, e logo me lembrei de ti
luismeteo3, como tens experiencia com ávores tropicas e de outros países.
Eu tinha falado que era deveria  de ser da mesma família do diópiro, pois o pedunculo em forma de coroa, são iguais em ambos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2017 às 16:10)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim provavelmente será mesmo o nome do fruto, eu acabei agora mesmo de o cortar ao meio, e ele apesar da cor verde por fora, por dentro é cor de laranja.
> As semente estão dentro de uma pequena cavidade ao centro do fruto, sendo a mesma espalmada e comprida.
> Eu, bem como a propietária da árvore em questão, sabemos pouco acerca deste fruto, daí a minha questão, e logo me lembrei de ti
> luismeteo3, como tens experiencia com ávores tropicas e de outros países.
> Eu tinha falado que era deveria  de ser da mesma família do diópiro, pois o pedunculo em forma de coroa, são iguais em ambos.


Olha mas ele já estava maduro? Este fruto só deve ser comido se calcares e ele ceder... eu não faço ideia qual a cor da polpa dele quando está verde... Se for um sapote preto estão cheios de sorte, parece que é muito bom!


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Set 2017 às 17:11)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olha mas ele já estava maduro? Este fruto só deve ser comido se calcares e ele ceder... eu não faço ideia qual a cor da polpa dele quando está verde... Se for um sapote preto estão cheios de sorte, parece que é muito bom!



Não o fruto estava ainda verde, e rijo, pois pelo que a minha colega me disse ele só fica maduro em Novembro, eu penso que ela trouxe o fruto dos Açores e depois provavelmente semeou o seu caroço.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2017 às 17:14)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Não o fruto estava ainda verde, e rijo, pois pelo que a minha colega me disse ele só fica maduro em Novembro, eu penso que ela trouxe o fruto dos Açores e depois provavelmente semeou o seu caroço.


Ele em maduro é preto... aqui vai um video excelente sobre o sapote preto!


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2017 às 17:17)

Outro...


----------



## cookie (16 Set 2017 às 22:16)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olha mas ele já estava maduro? Este fruto só deve ser comido se calcares e ele ceder... eu não faço ideia qual a cor da polpa dele quando está verde... Se for um sapote preto estão cheios de sorte, parece que é muito bom!


Há um vídeo que o mostra verde. É laranja claro/esbranquiçado...


Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2017 às 22:23)

cookie disse:


> Há um vídeo que o mostra verde. É laranja claro/esbranquiçado...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


Não ele é mesmo verde. Quando maduro fica mais escuro... A cor do video é estranha mas é defeito do video.


----------



## cookie (17 Set 2017 às 17:51)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim provavelmente será mesmo o nome do fruto, eu acabei agora mesmo de o cortar ao meio, e ele apesar da cor verde por fora, por dentro é cor de laranja.
> As semente estão dentro de uma pequena cavidade ao centro do fruto, sendo a mesma espalmada e comprida.
> Eu, bem como a propietária da árvore em questão, sabemos pouco acerca deste fruto, daí a minha questão, e logo me lembrei de ti
> luismeteo3, como tens experiencia com ávores tropicas e de outros países.
> Eu tinha falado que era deveria  de ser da mesma família do diópiro, pois o pedunculo em forma de coroa, são iguais em ambos.


Nesse caso será mesmo o chapote negro? Pergunto pela sua cor em verde...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2017 às 18:13)

cookie disse:


> Nesse caso será mesmo o chapote negro? Pergunto pela sua cor em verde...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


Sim só pode ser um sapote preto... o meu agora está em flor e até a flor é parecida com o dióspiro caqui.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Set 2017 às 19:20)

cookie disse:


> Nesse caso será mesmo o chapote negro? Pergunto pela sua cor em verde...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk



Sim, depois de ter visto os videos em cima publicados, e ter pesquisado mais um pouco sobre o assunto, é mesmo um sapote preto, resta-me agora dizer a sua proprietária o nome, pois acontece muito em meios rurais, as pessoas esquecerem os nome de certas árvores, no fim de se ter danificado a sua placa de identificação.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2017 às 20:25)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim, depois de ter visto os videos em cima publicados, e ter pesquisado mais um pouco sobre o assunto, é mesmo um sapote preto, resta-me agora dizer a sua proprietária o nome, pois acontece muito em meios rurais, as pessoas esquecerem os nome de certas árvores, no fim de se ter danificado a sua placa de identificação.


Ela já comeu fruta madura? Isto é mesmo muito interessante, só conheço árvores destas nas ilhas e no Algarve! Nunca tão a norte!


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Set 2017 às 20:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ela já comeu fruta madura? Isto é mesmo muito interessante, só conheço árvores destas nas ilhas e no Algarve! Nunca tão a norte!



Pelo que sei a árvore já é adulta, ela costuma viajar um pouco por todo o lada, incluindo os Açores de onde trouxe a árvore, e ela recebe também na sua cada pessoas amigas de outros países, e tem o hábito de fazerem troca de semente e plantas.
Pois eu para mim é uma novidade pois já tinha ouvido falar neste fruto, mas não sabia que isto já se dava pelo Ribatejo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2017 às 20:56)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pelo que sei a árvore já é adulta, ela costuma viajar um pouco por todo o lada, incluindo os Açores de onde trouxe a árvore, e ela recebe também na sua cada pessoas amigas de outros países, e tem o hábito de fazerem troca de semente e plantas.
> Pois eu para mim é uma novidade pois já tinha ouvido falar neste fruto, mas não sabia que isto já se dava pelo Ribatejo.


É extraordinário porque ela não aguenta muito frio. Diz-lhe que tem uma verdadeira raridade, tem de a estimar bem!.. adorava provar esta fruta, já agora podias perguntar se a tua amiga me vende algumas? Obrigado!


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Set 2017 às 21:30)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É extraordinário porque ela não aguenta muito frio. Diz-lhe que tem uma verdadeira raridade, tem de a estimar bem!.. adorava provar esta fruta, já agora podias perguntar se a tua amiga me vende algumas? Obrigado!



Vou-lhe dizer mesmo, ela tem um pequeno quintal, mas sei que tem também algumas variedade diferentes de ameixas, uma nogueira...
Mas as árvores já são todas adultas.
Quando souber mais acerca do assunto, logo publico aqui.


----------



## cookie (18 Set 2017 às 14:38)

Sabem se a norte se vende está árvore?

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2017 às 14:45)

cookie disse:


> Sabem se a norte se vende está árvore?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


Sim em qualquer mercado os vendedores de árvores vendem. Pode ser que tenhas de encomendar... mas se a temperatura desce muito de -1C ou -2C não vale a pena. Ela é sensível ao frio. Outra que se vende também é o sapote branco ou casimiroa edulis. Essa vale mesmo a pena ter e é muito mais rústica.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2017 às 14:49)




----------



## cookie (18 Set 2017 às 20:53)

Vou dizer aos meus pais. Em Mirandela está fora de questão pois os invernos são muito frios... Talvez no porto se dê... O abacateiro está a dar...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2017 às 20:58)

cookie disse:


> Vou dizer aos meus pais. Em Mirandela está fora de questão pois os invernos são muito frios... Talvez no porto se dê... O abacateiro está a dar...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


No Porto há micro climas onde não cai geada. Se for esse o caso... O sapote branco dá de certeza no Porto, em Mirandela talvez...


----------



## cookie (18 Set 2017 às 21:33)

Na aldeia do meu a temperatura por norma é 3 graus acima ou abaixo à temperatura de Mirandela, e geada há muita. Mas no porto já é outra história... 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Set 2017 às 17:44)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É extraordinário porque ela não aguenta muito frio. Diz-lhe que tem uma verdadeira raridade, tem de a estimar bem!.. adorava provar esta fruta, já agora podias perguntar se a tua amiga me vende algumas? Obrigado!



Falei hoje mesmo com a minha colega, ao qual lhe disse e nome do fruto, ela confirmou-me que sempre trouxe já a árvore envasada dos Açores, e disse-me que a árvore é de folha caduca, e ao que parece não fica afectada com o frio do Ribatejo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Set 2017 às 17:54)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Falei hoje mesmo com a minha colega, ao qual lhe disse e nome do fruto, ela confirmou-me que sempre trouxe já a árvore envasada dos Açores, e disse-me que a árvore é de folha caduca, e ao que parece não fica afectada com o frio do Ribatejo.


Olá de novo! Não ele não é da folha caduca, mas como cá faz muito frio as folhas caem. Sorte a dela que a árvore acaba por rebentar e nunca morre... e ela come os frutos?


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Set 2017 às 18:06)

Sim ela come os frutos, pois eu também achei um pouco estranho, ser uma árvore tropical de folha caduca, é basicamente igual ao que acontece com os abacateiros, em que a geada lhe queima as folhas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Set 2017 às 18:11)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim ela come os frutos, pois eu também achei um pouco estranho, ser uma árvore tropical de folha caduca, é basicamente igual ao que acontece com os abacateiros, em que a geada lhe queima as folhas.


Pois é. Se esta resiste lá ela podia apostar noutras frutas interessantes como lichia, longan, carambola, manga etc.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Set 2017 às 19:20)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois é. Se esta resiste lá ela podia apostar noutras frutas interessantes como lichia, longan, carambola, manga etc.



Pois o problema é que não até que ponto, é que o seu pequeno quintal consegue suportar mais árvores, porque já lá tem plantadas algumas árvores de grande dimensão como as nogueiras, entre outras.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Set 2017 às 19:42)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois o problema é que não até que ponto, é que o seu pequeno quintal consegue suportar mais árvores, porque já lá tem plantadas algumas árvores de grande dimensão como as nogueiras, entre outras.


Pois...


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2017 às 12:06)

Começei hoje a comer as primeiras feijoas deste ano. Portugal devia conhecer melhor e consumir este fabuloso fruto! Podia-mos ser um produtor excepcional deste fruto que tem múltiplas aplicações!

Um cheirinho: http://theindianvegan.blogspot.pt/2012/10/all-about-feijoa.html


----------



## Carlos Duarte (4 Nov 2017 às 16:47)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Começei hoje a comer as primeiras feijoas deste ano. Portugal devia conhecer melhor e consumir este fabuloso fruto! Podia-mos ser um produtor excepcional deste fruto que tem múltiplas aplicações!
> 
> Um cheirinho: http://theindianvegan.blogspot.pt/2012/10/all-about-feijoa.html


----------



## Carlos Duarte (4 Nov 2017 às 16:49)

Boa tarde Luis . Tenho 2 feijoas que plantei o ano passado. Ao fim de quanto anos dão fruto?


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2017 às 19:26)

Carlos Duarte disse:


> Boa tarde Luis . Tenho 2 feijoas que plantei o ano passado. Ao fim de quanto anos dão fruto?


Olá boa tarde! Qual é o tamanho das tuas árvores? Já deram flor este ano? Se sim em princípio começam a dar para o próximo ano.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Nov 2017 às 17:42)

Olá a todos. Em Portugal os citrinos são muito conhecidos, mas normalmente ficamos pela produção de 2 ou 3 variedades de laranja, limão, tangerinas e clementinas. O nosso país tem um clima muito favorável ao cultivo de citrinos, mas a produção é limitada em termos de variedades. É importante que se diversifique já que existem citrinos muito mais valorizados. Deixo alguns exemplos:

*Limas caviar:*  São de muito fácil cultivo, produtivas e com elevado preço de mercado. As minhas resistiram muito bem aos -6,5C do ano passado, muito melhor que o limoeiro e as laranjeiras... Existem frutos de polpa roxa, vermelha, branca, rosa, amarela e verde.
















*Pomelo: *Pouco conhecido, este citrino tem entre 1 e 2,5Kg dependendo das variedades! Nutricionalmente mais rico que os outros citrinos. É menos resistente ao frio. Literalmente é uma árvore com bolas de futebol penduradas!


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Nov 2017 às 17:57)

Outras variedades de citrinos pouco frequentes por cá: 

*Laranja Cara cara: *doce de polpa rosa
*





Laranjas sanguíneas: *De polpa vermelha. A variedade moro tem sumo cor de sangue.
*





Laranja baunilha e laranja morango: *Têm os respectivos sabores. A laranja baunilha tem a característica de não ter acidez e muito menos açucar, mas por isso parece ser mais doce e com sabor a baunilha. É indicada para pessoas com diabetes e com problemas gástricos.
*
Etrog: *É uma espécie de limão extremamente valorizado porque é usado pela comunidade judaica para fins religiosos.
*





Clementina de polpa vermelha




*


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Nov 2017 às 18:24)

Alguém tem citrinos destes mais raros?


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Nov 2017 às 18:33)

Fantástico artigo sobre pomelos (de um Inglês em Portugal): http://portugalresident.com/the-pomelo-tree-my-passion


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2017 às 20:51)

Não resisto em postar esta foto, um gato com capacete de pomelo!


----------



## MSantos (24 Nov 2017 às 16:45)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Alguém tem citrinos destes mais raros?



Abriste-me a porta para um Mundo de citrinos que desconhecia por completo! 

Não fazia ideia que havia tantas variedades, até podia tentar produzir algumas, mas acho que iria ter muitas dificuldades se quisesse escoar o produto, embora valorizados, não são muito conhecidos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2017 às 16:52)

MSantos disse:


> Abriste-me a porta para um Mundo de citrinos que desconhecia por completo!
> 
> Não fazia ideia que havia tantas variedades, até podia tentar produzir algumas, mas acho que iria ter muitas dificuldades se quisesse escoar o produto, embora valorizados, não são muito conhecidos.


E existe muito mais! Tenho de fazer mais uns posts. Em relação a escoar tinhas dificuldade porquê? Se existe sector em expansão é o alimentar e produção de alimentos exóticos para nichos de mercado. Eu estou a apostar nisso como economia familiar. O nosso país tem as melhores condições para tal. Depois é uma questão de associação para ganhar escala.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2017 às 20:29)

Aqui estão 2 citrinos apenas produzidos pela Itália...  (não percebo porquê)  

*Bergamota, o citrino mais valioso do mundo


Etrog


Yuzu, o limão japonês que é o novo super-fruto do mundo gourmet


 *


----------



## cookie (24 Nov 2017 às 23:04)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Começei hoje a comer as primeiras feijoas deste ano. Portugal devia conhecer melhor e consumir este fabuloso fruto! Podia-mos ser um produtor excepcional deste fruto que tem múltiplas aplicações!
> 
> Um cheirinho: http://theindianvegan.blogspot.pt/2012/10/all-about-feijoa.html


Nós já as temos há uns bons anos em trás os montes... Foi o fruto mais caro que vi à venda no hipermercado... 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2017 às 23:05)

cookie disse:


> Nós já as temos há uns bons anos em trás os montes... Foi o fruto mais caro que vi à venda no hipermercado...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


Pois é, mas ainda muito desconhecido...


----------



## ct1gnd (24 Nov 2017 às 23:20)

Tenho 2 feijoas no jardim. Este ano tiveram uma bela produção.
Algumas teem 10 cm.
E são muito boas.


----------



## ct1gnd (24 Nov 2017 às 23:46)




----------



## cookie (25 Nov 2017 às 06:21)

Muito boas!! Nhami nhami. . Adorooooo

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2017 às 09:51)

Fotos de um amigo meu da Madeira... http://tropicalfruitforum.com/index.php?topic=19176.25


----------



## cookie (28 Nov 2017 às 09:36)

Um breve off-topic... Com as condições que se têm feito sentir, a nossa Pereira Joaquina está outra vez a frutificar... Já tem peras pequeninas...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos Duarte (28 Dez 2017 às 21:00)

cookie disse:


> Um breve off-topic... Com as condições que se têm feito sentir, a nossa Pereira Joaquina está outra vez a frutificar... Já tem peras pequeninas...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jan 2018 às 11:22)

3 videos interessantes sobre o cultivo do pawpaw (asimina triloba)


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jan 2018 às 11:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jan 2018 às 20:22)

Olá a todos! Por acaso alguém tem árvores de pomelo? Não estou a falar de toranjas... Eu sou obcecado por este citrino gigante e gostava de saber opiniões e trocar ideias. Obrigado!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (20 Fev 2018 às 19:11)

Já aqui tinha falado que tinha apenas um abacateiro há mais de 10 anos e que nunca tinha frutificado. Ora, reparei há uns dias que este ano deu apenas um fruto pela primeira vez. É uma planta sozinha, não havendo outros abacates por perto, planta essa que nasceu por caroço (método do copo) de um fruto de outra árvore que dava bastantes frutos.

Existe alguma maneira de aumentar a frutificação da planta? Pretendemos usar o caroço desta árvore e plantar, qual o melhor método? O do copo com água durante umas semanas?


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Fev 2018 às 19:25)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Já aqui tinha falado que tinha apenas um abacateiro há mais de 10 anos e que nunca tinha frutificado. Ora, reparei há uns dias que este ano deu apenas um fruto pela primeira vez. É uma planta sozinha, não havendo outros abacates por perto, planta essa que nasceu por caroço (método do copo) de um fruto de outra árvore que dava bastantes frutos.
> 
> Existe alguma maneira de aumentar a frutificação da planta? Pretendemos usar o caroço desta árvore e plantar, qual o melhor método? O do copo com água durante umas semanas?


Olá! Para aumentar a produção podes enxertar uns 2 ou 3 ramos do abacateiro que dava muitos abacates ou outro, ou vários... sim podes usar esse método do copo. Boa sorte!


----------



## mannyhp (5 Mar 2018 às 09:54)

Bom dia, e vivo na Eslováquia, tentei plantar Moringa, mas meus resultados não foram bem-sucedidos. Pessoalmente, tenho um bom tempo usando *Moringa* por 3 anos e na minha casa de diabetes e com excesso de peso Eu não dependem de insulina e perdi cerca de 25 Kilos Eu estou super feliz Eu imediatamente comprá-lo online www.moringacaribbean.pt é de boa qualidade BIO Eu sou amador e eu gostaria de ter a árvore, mas porque é clima tropical não cresceu, você tem *alguma recomendação*. Ao mesmo tempo, se você não sabe, experimente, é o melhor da rainha das plantas.

Saudações e bênçãos


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mar 2018 às 10:24)

mannyhp disse:


> Bom dia, e vivo na Eslováquia, tentei plantar Moringa, mas meus resultados não foram bem-sucedidos. Pessoalmente, tenho um bom tempo usando *Moringa* por 3 anos e na minha casa de diabetes e com excesso de peso Eu não dependem de insulina e perdi cerca de 25 Kilos Eu estou super feliz Eu imediatamente comprá-lo online www.moringacaribbean.pt é de boa qualidade BIO Eu sou amador e eu gostaria de ter a árvore, mas porque é clima tropical não cresceu, você tem *alguma recomendação*. Ao mesmo tempo, se você não sabe, experimente, é o melhor da rainha das plantas.
> 
> Saudações e bênçãos


Olá amigo, saudações! Eu também ainda não consegui. Já tentei por estaca, por semente mas plantei na terra e por isso fiz asneira. O meu conselho é plantar por semente, transplantar para um vaso grande e fundo e deixar crescer dentro de casa num local com muita luz e quente. Mais não consigo dizer. Um abraço e boa sorte!


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Abr 2018 às 10:05)

Olá a todos! Por aqui não há ninguém a cultivar jujubas? É uma árvore muito interessante, bastante produtiva, excelente para consumo humano ou animal. Não tem pestes ou outros problemas. Esta fruta tem uma característica muito interessante pois nunca apodrece, só desidrata. Existem muitas variedades e 2 tipos principais, a chinesa e a indiana. A chinesa é mais comum e mais adaptada ao nosso clima, mesmo ao frio da região norte. Algumas variedades são auto-férteis e as melhores são a Li e a Lang.

*Ziziphus Jujuba






Ziziphus Mauritana

*


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Abr 2018 às 10:07)

*Jujube fruit facts and health benefits*

*https://www.healthbenefitstimes.com/jujube-fruit/*

**


----------



## MSantos (5 Abr 2018 às 10:12)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá a todos! Por aqui não há ninguém a cultivar jujubas? É uma árvore muito interessante, bastante produtiva, excelente para consumo humano ou animal. Não tem pestes ou outros problemas. Esta fruta tem uma característica muito interessante pois nunca apodrece, só desidrata. Existem muitas variedades e 2 tipos principais, a chinesa e a indiana. A chinesa é mais comum e mais adaptada ao nosso clima, mesmo ao frio da região norte. Algumas variedades são auto-férteis e as melhores são a Li e a Lang.
> 
> *Ziziphus Jujuba*
> 
> ...



Nunca ouvi falar de tal fruta! 

As frutas mais exóticas que tenho na pequena quinta de família perto de Santo Estêvão (Benavente) são araçás (duas variedades, sofrem muito com a geada), physalis (por vezes ameaçam tornarem-se infestantes, mas a geada trata-lhes da saúde) e este ano plantei kiwis (veremos no que dá).


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Abr 2018 às 10:58)

MSantos disse:


> Nunca ouvi falar de tal fruta!
> 
> As frutas mais exóticas que tenho na pequena quinta de família perto de Santo Estêvão (Benavente) são araçás (duas variedades, sofrem muito com a geada), physalis (por vezes ameaçam tornarem-se infestantes, mas a geada trata-lhes da saúde) e este ano plantei kiwis (veremos no que dá).


Esta fruta a jujuba é deliciosa, como se fosse uma maçã média bem doce e sumarenta, e faz muito bem à saúde. Quando desidratam têm um sabor a tâmaras. Já experimentaste os kiwis pequenos de pele lisa? São deliciosos!


----------



## MSantos (5 Abr 2018 às 12:10)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Esta fruta a jujuba é deliciosa, como se fosse uma maçã média bem doce e sumarenta, e faz muito bem à saúde. Quando desidratam têm um sabor a tâmaras. Já experimentaste os kiwis pequenos de pele lisa? São deliciosos!



Ainda não experimentei. Enquanto estiver sempre a saltitar entre Leiria durante a semana e o Ribatejo aos fins de semana, não tenho grande hipótese de me focar na pequena quinta, há uma série de coisas que gostava de experimentar, como alguns citrinos raros ou pawpaw ainda ando a ver.


----------



## ct1gnd (5 Abr 2018 às 14:04)

Nunca tinha ouvido falar da Jujuba. No nosso clima, mais exatamente na Serra com temperaturas negativas, dá-se?
Este ano vou experimentar uma macadamia, que comprei á dias. Alguém tem?


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Abr 2018 às 14:31)

ct1gnd disse:


> Nunca tinha ouvido falar da Jujuba. No nosso clima, mais exatamente na Serra com temperaturas negativas, dá-se?
> Este ano vou experimentar uma macadamia, que comprei á dias. Alguém tem?


A jujuba resiste bem até -10C. É de folha caduca. Quanto a macadâmia também tenho, leva uma coça todos os invernos mas resiste sempre.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Abr 2018 às 14:33)

MSantos disse:


> Ainda não experimentei. Enquanto estiver sempre a saltitar entre Leiria durante a semana e o Ribatejo aos fins de semana, não tenho grande hipótese de me focar na pequena quinta, há uma série de coisas que gostava de experimentar, como alguns citrinos raros ou pawpaw ainda ando a ver.


Força! O pawpaw vai demorar a dar mas vale a pena!


----------



## ct1gnd (5 Abr 2018 às 15:16)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A jujuba resiste bem até -10C. É de folha caduca. Quanto a macadâmia também tenho, leva uma coça todos os invernos mas resiste sempre.


Comprei a minha macadamia há poucos dias, tem cerca de 60 cm.
Estive agora mesmo ao pé dela, mas estou desolado. Estes dias com frio noturno queimou-lhe algumas folhas mais tenras.
@luismeteo3  a sua já deu prova? Quantos anos para começarem a produzir alguma coisita?


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Abr 2018 às 15:24)

ct1gnd disse:


> Comprei a minha macadamia há poucos dias, tem cerca de 60 cm.
> Estive agora mesmo ao pé dela, mas estou desolado. Estes dias com frio noturno queimou-lhe algumas folhas mais tenras.
> @luismeteo3  a sua já deu prova? Quantos anos para começarem a produzir alguma coisita?


A minha nunca deu porque se queima todos os anos! Penso que num sitio protegido deve dar em 3 ou 4 anos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Abr 2018 às 17:32)

*Boas informações sobre jujubas:*

https://www.houzz.com/discussions/1505492/jujube-varieties
https://www.houzz.com/discussions/1469999/best-jujube-varieties


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Abr 2018 às 10:06)

Um e-livro interessante sobre jujubas:  https://books.google.pt/books?id=UFTiCYJWvN4C&pg=PA178&lpg=PA178&dq=jujube+chang&source=bl&ots=Uk2NhF6_vw&sig=PkiB5jxR_Am8aMsP4LXYZGQDSQg&hl=pt-PT&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiYqZyKqKraAhXF0xQKHS8LAws4ChDoAQgmMAA#v=onepage&q=jujube chang&f=false

Aqui varias fotos e testemunhos: http://growingfruit.org/t/jujube-fruit-set-if-you-dont-have-hot-dry-summers/515/224


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Abr 2018 às 10:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Abr 2018 às 11:30)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2018 às 16:46)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá a todos. Em Portugal os citrinos são muito conhecidos, mas normalmente ficamos pela produção de 2 ou 3 variedades de laranja, limão, tangerinas e clementinas. O nosso país tem um clima muito favorável ao cultivo de citrinos, mas a produção é limitada em termos de variedades. É importante que se diversifique já que existem citrinos muito mais valorizados. Deixo alguns exemplos:
> 
> *Limas caviar:*  São de muito fácil cultivo, produtivas e com elevado preço de mercado. As minhas resistiram muito bem aos -6,5C do ano passado, muito melhor que o limoeiro e as laranjeiras... Existem frutos de polpa roxa, vermelha, branca, rosa, amarela e verde.
> 
> ...


Hoje estou super feliz! Apanhei a minha primeira lima caviar, neste caso da variedade faustrime. Adorei o sabor! É acida como o limão mas muito menos. Comi directamente sem problemas. Tem um sabor de limão e ervas aromáticas mas sem acidez. Mais um link interessante: https://www.superfoodly.com/finger-lime/


----------



## frederico (14 Abr 2018 às 18:56)

ct1gnd disse:


> Comprei a minha macadamia há poucos dias, tem cerca de 60 cm.
> Estive agora mesmo ao pé dela, mas estou desolado. Estes dias com frio noturno queimou-lhe algumas folhas mais tenras.
> @luismeteo3  a sua já deu prova? Quantos anos para começarem a produzir alguma coisita?



Gouveia e uma area algo arriscada, devido ao frio. Mas nao sou especialista. 

Diria que o litoral centro e sul tem melhores condicoes climaticas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2018 às 19:14)

frederico disse:


> Gouveia e uma area algo arriscada, devido ao frio. Mas nao sou especialista.
> 
> Diria que o litoral centro e sul tem melhores condicoes climaticas.


Sim é isso!


----------



## ct1gnd (14 Abr 2018 às 20:11)

Pois. Também me parece que fiz asneira, isto apesar de quem ma vendeu, dizer que aguentava o frio.
Tadinha, tem várias folhas torradinhas. Vamos lá a ver se com a chegada da primavera, ela arrebita.


----------



## trovoadas (16 Abr 2018 às 13:02)

ct1gnd disse:


> Comprei a minha macadamia há poucos dias, tem cerca de 60 cm.
> Estive agora mesmo ao pé dela, mas estou desolado. Estes dias com frio noturno queimou-lhe algumas folhas mais tenras.
> @luismeteo3  a sua já deu prova? Quantos anos para começarem a produzir alguma coisita?



No Algarve dá-se bem! Conheço um exemplar que carregava quase todos os anos perto do Patacão. A árvore tem uma tolerância ao frio parecida à do abacateiro ou seja não é das piores mas dificilmente se dá em muitas zonas do nosso interior.
A noz ( fruto) é muito boa! Vem dentro de um "berlinde" duro como uma pedra.
 Experimente plantar num local voltado a sul de preferência protegido por estruturas ou outras árvores.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Abr 2018 às 11:37)

Ontem andei a plantar mais umas frutíferas raras. Esta chuva veio mesmo a calhar!
Plantei 5 variedades seleccionadas de Pawpaw, 1 aveleira, 1 nectarina, 1 macieira apistar, 1 amendoeira. Vários citrinos: 1 tangelo minneola, 1 laranjeira cara cara, 1 laranjeira tarocco meli, 1 bergamota fantastico, 1 limoeiro mão de buda e 1 lima kaffir.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Abr 2018 às 17:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não é tropical mas bem que podia ser. O nosso país precisa de descobrir o Paw Paw (Asimina Triloba)... não é a Papaia!
> Esta árvore é da família das anonas só que precisa de frio, quanto mais melhor. Por isso todo o norte e centro tem grandes possibilidades para esta cultura. Outra característica é que gosta de bastante água. No seu habitat natural nos Estados Unidos gosta de crescer à beira dos rios. É nutricionalmente riquíssima e considerada a fruta mais anti-cancerígena que existe, mais que a graviola! Um se não é que é bastante perecível, mas a sua polpa pode ser vendida congelada ou ser processada em doces, biscoitos, bolos, gelados, ou bebidas alcoólicas. Até já fazem cerveja de paw paw! As folhas e casca da planta podem ser usadas para fazer pesticidas naturais... enfim é puxar pela imaginação!


Finalmente o meu maior pawpaw parece que vai dar fruto pela primeira vez! Não me quero precipitar mas as flores polinizadas não estão a cair! Estou super feliz! Para assegurar a polinização espalhei os restos que sobram do sumo da centrifugadora debaixo da árvore para atrair as moscas da fruta, e algum açúcar sobre os ramos e flores e no solo para atrair as formigas. Os polinizadores do pawpaw não são as abelhas. São as moscas, as moscas da fruta e as formigas. São a fruta do meu Avatar...


----------



## Tania485 (19 Jun 2018 às 11:27)

Olá todos, gostaria de saber se alguem daqui ja ouviu falar da curcuma? Li agora este artigo e ate fiquei surpreendido com o numero de beneficios que esta especiaria tem


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jun 2018 às 11:52)

Tania485 disse:


> Olá todos, gostaria de saber se alguem daqui ja ouviu falar da curcuma? Li agora este artigo e ate fiquei surpreendido com o numero de beneficios que esta especiaria tem



Por acaso tenho aqui também alguns tubérculos que me deram, de curcuma, para colocar na terra a germinar, é verdade é um tubérculo com muitos benefícios.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2018 às 12:47)

Tania485 disse:


> Olá todos, gostaria de saber se alguem daqui ja ouviu falar da curcuma? Li agora este artigo e ate fiquei surpreendido com o numero de beneficios que esta especiaria tem


Olá! Sim eu tenho. É fácil ter curcuma e gengibre. Basta plantar uns tubérculos em terra leve, com calor e meia sombra se o verão tiver temperaturas demasiado altas. Até se podem plantar em vasos. Quanto à especiaria em si tem em pó em todos os super-mercados. O sabor em pó não é tão forte como a raiz crua. Boa sorte!


----------



## trovoadas (16 Out 2018 às 12:48)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ontem andei a plantar mais umas frutíferas raras. Esta chuva veio mesmo a calhar!
> Plantei 5 variedades seleccionadas de Pawpaw, 1 aveleira, 1 nectarina, 1 macieira apistar, 1 amendoeira. Vários citrinos: 1 tangelo minneola, 1 laranjeira cara cara, 1 laranjeira tarocco meli, 1 bergamota fantastico, 1 limoeiro mão de buda e 1 lima kaffir.


Boas luismeteo onde arranjas essas variedades raras de citrinos?


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2018 às 13:20)

trovoadas disse:


> Boas luismeteo onde arranjas essas variedades raras de citrinos?


Na Itália...


----------



## Haylin (20 Out 2018 às 19:52)

Olá a todos , alguém sabe onde posso arranjar mudas das seguintes variedades: 

- Paw Paw _(Asimina triloba)_
- Achachairu _(Garcinia achachairu)_
- Laranja Sanguínea
- Limas calamansi _(Citrofortunella microcarpa)_
- Limão caviar _(Microcitrus australasica)_
- Sapota Branca (Casimiroa edulis) 

Obrigada


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Out 2018 às 22:02)

Haylin disse:


> Olá a todos , alguém sabe onde posso arranjar mudas das seguintes variedades:
> 
> - Paw Paw _(Asimina triloba)_
> - Achachairu _(Garcinia achachairu)_
> ...


Olá! A laranja sanguínea e o sapote branco encontras nas feiras nos vendedores de árvores de fruto. Achachairu, e calamansi é muito complicado encontrar e lima caviar e pawpaws já vais encontrando em alguns hortos... online tens aqui: https://www.planfor.pt/jardim-plantas,comprar-arvores-de-fruto.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2018 às 15:43)

Haylin disse:


> Olá a todos , alguém sabe onde posso arranjar mudas das seguintes variedades:
> 
> - Paw Paw _(Asimina triloba)_
> - Achachairu _(Garcinia achachairu)_
> ...


Em relação ao achachairu e calamansi podes perguntar aqui neste forum de frutas tropicais se alguém te vende sementes ou plantas: http://tropicalfruitforum.com/index.php?board=2.0
P.S.: Em relação a alguns países é quase impossível receber, como por exemplo do Brasil. O melhor são países europeus ou dos Estados Unidos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2018 às 13:02)

Pessoal deixo aqui uma dica... quando tiverem a sorte de ver jaboticabeiras à venda não hesitem! Vai ser um investimento a médio ou longo prazo mas vai valer a pena... pelo menos é uma jóia que fica para os vossos filhos e netos! Sabor maravilhoso, look incrivelmente exótico e nutricionalmente excelente! Vai durar por muitas gerações...


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Out 2018 às 13:09)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pessoal deixo aqui uma dica... quando tiverem a sorte de ver jaboticabeiras à venda não hesitem! Vai ser um investimento a médio ou longo prazo mas vai valer a pena... pelo menos é uma jóia que fica para os vossos filhos e netos! Sabor maravilhoso, look incrivelmente exótico e nutricionalmente excelente! Vai durar por muitas gerações...



É verdade @luismeteo3, nunca vi essa árvore ao vivo, mas pelo que conheço dela a partir da net, não deixa de ser uma árvore diferente em relação ás outras, pois dá os frutos ao longos dos troncos.
E quem olha para a 1ª foto, pela 1ª vez, mais parece que a árvore está a ser atacada por uma praga.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2018 às 13:10)

Só mais uma achega, a jaboticaba é doce como o mel, com um sabor exótico como são este tipo de frutos...


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Out 2018 às 13:12)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Só mais uma achega, a jaboticaba é doce como o mel, com um sabor exótico como são este tipo de frutos...


´

Parabéns @luismeteo3, pelo teu acompanhamento sobre plantas tropicais, e por estares sempre a actualizar este excelente tópico.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2018 às 13:39)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É verdade @luismeteo3, nunca vi essa árvore ao vivo, mas pelo que conheço dela a partir da net, não deixa de ser uma árvore diferente em relação ás outras, pois dá os frutos ao longos dos troncos.
> E quem olha para a 1ª foto, pela 1ª vez, mais parece que a árvore está a ser atacada por uma praga.


Eu tenho a sorte de ter uma amiga que tem uma jaboticabeira adulta... ao vivo é impressionante...


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2018 às 13:56)

Mas o pessoal das ilhas pode aqui dar uma achega maior...


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2018 às 14:19)

Aqui estão umas fotos que tirei ontem...

7 calotes em flor e fruto, jaboticaba de cabinho e araçá do campo (se repararem a árvore está cheia de frutinhos verdes e outros a mudarem de cor já avermelhados). Eu adoro araçás! Tenho várias variedades mas esta é me muito querida porque é muito rara e está em vias de extinção no Brasil... espero que gostem! 






















Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (29 Out 2018 às 23:50)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pessoal deixo aqui uma dica... quando tiverem a sorte de ver jaboticabeiras à venda não hesitem! Vai ser um investimento a médio ou longo prazo mas vai valer a pena... pelo menos é uma jóia que fica para os vossos filhos e netos! Sabor maravilhoso, look incrivelmente exótico e nutricionalmente excelente! Vai durar por muitas gerações...



Adapta-se bem ao nosso clima?


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Out 2018 às 08:35)

MSantos disse:


> Adapta-se bem ao nosso clima?


Olá! Sim é bastante rústica. Desde que esteja um pouquinho protegida enquanto jovem não tem qualquer problema.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2018 às 08:35)

Esta foi a minha colheita de hoje. Feijoas, araça do campo e sete calotes, e araça roxo... Yummy! 





Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2018 às 09:42)

E já agora umas nozes e avelãs deste ano. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2018 às 09:56)

luismeteo3 disse:


> E já agora umas nozes e avelãs deste ano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Olha que bonitas avelãs, é um fruto que se ve muito pouco, as nozes estão também com um bom calibre.
Essas nozes é daquelas que consegues separar as 2 metades com as mãos, eu digo isto porque o meu vizinho tem uma nogueira dessas, e ao olhar parece que essas também tem a casca fina.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2018 às 13:52)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Olha que bonitas avelãs, é um fruto que se ve muito pouco, as nozes estão também com um bom calibre.
> Essas nozes é daquelas que consegues separar as 2 metades com as mãos, eu digo isto porque o meu vizinho tem uma nogueira dessas, e ao olhar parece que essas também tem a casca fina.


Olá Pedro! Sim é dessas. Elas ainda na árvore abrem a parte de fora e ficam logo limpas, e são enormes. Também tenho uma nogueira de nozes vermelhas e 3 aveleiras, duas normais e uma de jardim de folhas rubras.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2018 às 13:59)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá Pedro! Sim é dessas. Elas ainda na árvore abrem a parte de fora e ficam logo limpas, e são enormes. Também tenho uma nogueira de nozes vermelhas e 3 aveleiras, duas normais e uma de jardim de folhas rubras.



Eu gosto muito dessas variedades de nozes, porque mesmo de um ano para o outro a casca exterior, nunca escurece, e é uma noz bem saborosa, e melhor ainda é ir comer nozes logo debaixo da nogueira. Olha que essa variedade de nozes vermelhas desconhecia totalmente, estamos sempre a aprender, o sabor difere em relação ás norrmais ou nem por isso.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2018 às 14:01)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu gosto muito dessas variedades de nozes, porque mesmo de um ano para o outro a casca exterior, nunca escurece, e é uma noz bem saborosa, e melhor ainda é ir comer nozes logo debaixo da nogueira. Olha que essa variedade de nozes vermelhas desconhecia totalmente, estamos sempre a aprender.


Sim estas nozes são grandes e saborosas! Estas nozes vermelhas são de tamanho médio e muito saborosas. Somente a película exterior é vermelha.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2018 às 14:09)

Mais umas fotos dos meus frutinhos pouco comuns. Frutos e planta do ugni mollinae e da murta.














Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2018 às 14:13)

Os ugnis comem-se tal e qual ou faço batidos. Sabem a pastilhas gorila! Deliciosos! Estes frutos de murta são tamanho XXL. Faço o meu melhor licor!


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2018 às 14:17)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mais umas fotos dos meus frutinhos pouco comuns. Frutos e planta do ugni mollinae e da murta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não páras de de surpreender com tanta variedade de árvores, e tão pouco conhecidas, essas murtas são diferentes das que eu conheço, eu tenho aqui plantadas, é daquelas que cresecem espontaneas nos matos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2018 às 14:21)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Não páras de de surpreender com tanta variedade de árvores, e tão pouco conhecidas, essas murtas são diferentes das que eu conheço, eu tenho aqui plantadas, é daquelas que cresecem espontaneas nos matos.


Esta murta é especial. É para produzir fruto, que tem um tamanho de azeitona galega! Ainda estão verdes. Quando estão maduras ficam pretas azuladas. É um arbusto/árvore muito bonita...


----------



## Cinza (4 Nov 2018 às 14:36)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mais umas fotos dos meus frutinhos pouco comuns. Frutos e planta do ugni mollinae e da murta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Realmente que enorme variedade de árvores possui. Cada uma mais bonita que a outra e a fruta tem cá um aspecto delicioso
Passa o ano sem necessidade de comprar fruta??


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2018 às 14:42)

Cinza disse:


> Realmente que enorme variedade de árvores possui. Cada uma mais bonita que a outra e a fruta tem cá um aspecto delicioso
> Passa o ano sem necessidade de comprar fruta??


Obrigado! Ainda não. Estão a começar a dar agora, mas a maioria das árvores ou plantas ainda é pequena. Esta ugni pode ser plantada em vaso... com sorte já se compra por cá.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2018 às 15:00)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Obrigado! Ainda não. Estão a começar a dar agora, mas a maioria das árvores ou plantas ainda é pequena. Esta ugni pode ser plantada em vaso... com sorte já se compra por cá.



Estou exactamente na mesma situação do que tu @luismeteo3, as árvores que tenho são todas ainda muito recentes, mas espero que daqui por 2 anos já ter a produção em pleno.
A minha ideia é também comprar cada vez menos alimentos, a não ser aqueles que a terra aqui não dá ou não se consegue produzir mesmo.
No final do inverno, vão ser mais umas dezenas de árvores que vão para a terra.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2018 às 15:12)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Estás exactamente na mesma situaçãp do que @luismeteo3, as árvores que tenho são todas ainda muito recentes, mas espero que daqui por 2 anos já ter a produção em pleno.
> A minha ideia é também comprar cada vez menos alimentos, a não ser aqueles que a terra aqui não dá ou não se consegue produzir mesmo.
> No final do inverno, vão ser mais umas dezenas de árvores que vão para a terra.


A tua aposta é mais em variedades de cá não é?


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2018 às 15:16)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A tua aposta é mais em variedades de cá não é?



Sim é, não tenho muito boa experiencia com árovores tropicais, pois tinha plantado um abacateiro recentemente, até que veio uma forte geada, e ficou totalmente queimado até á raiz.
Até porque as minha árvores são essencialmente para autoconsumo, e o excedente seguirá para revenda, para o mercado local, ou mesmo para lojas especializadas em Lisboa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2018 às 15:20)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim é, não tenho muito boa experiencia com árovores tropicais, pois tinha plantado um abacateiro recentemente, até que veio uma forte geada, e ficou totalmente queimado até á raiz.
> Até porque as minha árvores são essencialmente para autoconsumo, e o excedente seguirá para revenda, para o mercado local, ou mesmo para lojas especializadas em Lisboa.


Esse é exactamente o meu plano, mas com árvores de fruto diferentes. Também estou a pensar produzir algumas árvores de fruto diferentes para venda, como os abacateiros mexicanos resistentes ao frio extremo, o pawpaw ou asimina triloba e as limas caviar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2018 às 15:24)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Esse é exactamente o meu plano, mas com árvores de fruto diferentes. Também estou a pensar produzir algumas árvores de fruto diferentes para venda, como os abacateiros mexicanos resistentes ao frio extremo, o pawpaw ou asimina triloba e as limas caviar.



Sim, também me parece ser uma boa ideia, como eu costumo dizer, eu gosto de deixar os terrenos melhores do que aquilo que eu encontrei, pois antes poucas árvores tinham.
Agora a inicar em breve tenho para fazer a criação de uma galeria ripícola, com 50 metros de extensão, e a gestão de mais um terreno, com 1,5 ha com olival tradicional.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2018 às 15:28)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim, também me parece ser uma boa ideia, como eu costumo dizer, eu gosto de deixar os terrenos melhores do que aquilo que eu encontrei, pois antes poucas árvores tinham.
> Agora a inicar em breve tenho para fazer a criação de uma galeria ripícola, com 50 metros de extensão, e a gestão de mais um terreno, com 1,5 ha com olival tradicional.


Pois, mas o meu terreno é só de 3500m2 onde tenho a casa implantada... com um pequeno olival e vinha implantada não resta muito espaço. Mas do pouco se faz muito!


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2018 às 15:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois, mas o meu terreno é só de 3500m2 onde tenho a casa implantada... com um pequeno olival e vinha implantada não resta muito espaço. Mas do pouco se faz muito!



Sim, eu o terreno onde trabalho todos os dias, que é o da casa, tem 5000 m2, depois tenho outra zona de vale, onde tenho a horta com mais 5000 m2, e com olival também.
É verdade por vezes não é preciso ter grandes terrenos para se fazer muita coisa, basta gerir a terra com eficácia e sustentabilidade, para se conseguir boas produções.


----------



## João Pedro (6 Nov 2018 às 00:06)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pessoal deixo aqui uma dica... quando tiverem a sorte de ver jaboticabeiras à venda não hesitem! Vai ser um investimento a médio ou longo prazo mas vai valer a pena... pelo menos é uma jóia que fica para os vossos filhos e netos! Sabor maravilhoso, look incrivelmente exótico e nutricionalmente excelente! Vai durar por muitas gerações...


Fantástica! Nunca tinha visto a árvore, é mesmo qualquer coisa de especial 


luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá Pedro! Sim é dessas. Elas ainda na árvore abrem a parte de fora e ficam logo limpas, e são enormes. Também tenho uma nogueira de nozes vermelhas e 3 aveleiras, duas normais e uma de jardim de folhas rubras.


Nozes vermelhas?  As coisas que tu conheces... que espécie de nogueira é? Sabes?


----------



## remember (6 Nov 2018 às 00:14)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois, mas o meu terreno é só de 3500m2 onde tenho a casa implantada... com um pequeno olival e vinha implantada não resta muito espaço. Mas do pouco se faz muito!





Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim, eu o terreno onde trabalho todos os dias, que é o da casa, tem 5000 m2, depois tenho outra zona de vale, onde tenho a horta com mais 5000 m2, e com olival também.
> É verdade por vezes não é preciso ter grandes terrenos para se fazer muita coisa, basta gerir a terra com eficácia e sustentabilidade, para se conseguir boas produções.



Parabéns, aos dois é bom ver a malta voltar à "terra"... delicio-me a ver estas fotos, porque a minha infância foi muito ligada à terra


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2018 às 10:32)

Aqui está um pequeno fruto, nutricional mente rico e bastante desconhecido... O fruto dos brincos de princesa. São umas cerejinhas pouco doces e algo picantes.
Este link até tem receitas... aproveitem os pequenos frutos! https://zoom50.wordpress.com/2010/11/26/alba-earring-flower-fuchsia-boliviana-alba/













Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2018 às 10:49)

João Pedro disse:


> Fantástica! Nunca tinha visto a árvore, é mesmo qualquer coisa de especial
> 
> Nozes vermelhas?  As coisas que tu conheces... que espécie de nogueira é? Sabes?


Em relação à jaboticabeira existem árvores adultas em produção em Braga, Porto e zona de Aveiro em jardins particulares. Tens um horto em Braga especializado em frutíferas tropicais com várias variedades de jaboticaba para venda https://pt-pt.facebook.com/SitioDasFrutasRaras/ ... prepara-te que são caras mas vale a pena! 

Pareces desconfiado em relação ás nozes vermelhas... não é photoshop!    já comi e são boas.
As nozes vermelhas são da variedade Sychrow.   http://www.maiolifruttiantichi.it/ep2909/noce-rossa-sychrow-d-innesto/


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2018 às 10:57)

remember disse:


> Parabéns, aos dois é bom ver a malta voltar à "terra"... delicio-me a ver estas fotos, porque a minha infância foi muito ligada à terra


Muito obrigado!


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Nov 2018 às 13:30)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui está um pequeno fruto, nutricional mente rico e bastante desconhecido... O fruto dos brincos de princesa. São umas cerejinhas pouco doces e algo picantes.
> Este link até tem receitas... aproveitem os pequenos frutos! https://zoom50.wordpress.com/2010/11/26/alba-earring-flower-fuchsia-boliviana-alba/
> 
> 
> ...



Olha aí está mais uma coisa que desconhecia completamente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2018 às 14:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mais umas fotos dos meus frutinhos pouco comuns. Frutos e planta do ugni mollinae e da murta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link interessante sobre os ugnis. Este frutinho é delicioso! https://zoom50.wordpress.com/2012/03/02/murtillatazziberryugni-molinae/

Também tenho este mas ainda não deu fruto: https://zoom50.wordpress.com/2011/12/06/michaydarwins-barberryberberis-darwinii/


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2018 às 15:04)

Este blog é fabuloso e uma inspiração!
Também tenho a caigua ou pepino do vento. É excelente quer as folhas quer os frutos, cru ou em cozinhados. Ajuda-me muito a reduzir o colesterol... https://zoom50.wordpress.com/2011/01/10/caigua-slipper-gourdcyclantera-pedata/

Também tenho a chaya mas ainda é pequena, mais um ano ou dois e estará em plena produção! https://zoom50.wordpress.com/2010/10/19/1057/


----------



## João Pedro (6 Nov 2018 às 19:54)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui está um pequeno fruto, nutricional mente rico e bastante desconhecido... O fruto dos brincos de princesa. São umas cerejinhas pouco doces e algo picantes.
> Este link até tem receitas... aproveitem os pequenos frutos! https://zoom50.wordpress.com/2010/11/26/alba-earring-flower-fuchsia-boliviana-alba/
> 
> 
> ...


Tanta "cereja" que podia ter comido em miúdo e que não comi...  A minha mãe tinha montes de brincos-de-princesa. Acho que nunca reparei sequer nos frutos, vou estar mais atento 


luismeteo3 disse:


> Em relação à jaboticabeira existem árvores adultas em produção em Braga, Porto e zona de Aveiro em jardins particulares. Tens um horto em Braga especializado em frutíferas tropicais com várias variedades de jaboticaba para venda https://pt-pt.facebook.com/SitioDasFrutasRaras/ ... prepara-te que são caras mas vale a pena!
> 
> Pareces desconfiado em relação ás nozes vermelhas... não é photoshop!   já comi e são boas.
> As nozes vermelhas são da variedade Sychrow.   http://www.maiolifruttiantichi.it/ep2909/noce-rossa-sychrow-d-innesto/


Não me importava nada de comprar uma, mas infelizmente acho que não cabe na varanda... 
Não estou desconfiado em relação às nozes, estou surpreso apenas! Mas já fui investigar, são uma variedade da _Juglans regia_  Europeias portanto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2018 às 19:58)

João Pedro disse:


> Tanta "cereja" que podia ter comido em miúdo e que não comi...  A minha mãe tinha montes de brincos-de-princesa. Acho que nunca reparei sequer nos frutos, vou estar mais atento
> 
> Não me importava nada de comprar uma, mas infelizmente acho que não cabe na varanda...
> Não estou desconfiado em relação às nozes, estou surpreso apenas! Mas já fui investigar, são uma variedade da _Juglans regia_  Europeias portanto.


LOL! Existem muito mais plantas e flores comestíveis do que pensamos, mas como não sabemos não comemos. Sim esta noz é europeia, é tão linda que parece mesmo photoshop...


----------



## remember (6 Nov 2018 às 22:53)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui está um pequeno fruto, nutricional mente rico e bastante desconhecido... O fruto dos brincos de princesa. São umas cerejinhas pouco doces e algo picantes.
> Este link até tem receitas... aproveitem os pequenos frutos! https://zoom50.wordpress.com/2010/11/26/alba-earring-flower-fuchsia-boliviana-alba/
> 
> 
> ...



Também desconhecia... o meu pai plantava tantos...


----------



## MSantos (10 Nov 2018 às 10:43)

Os meus araçás amarelos. 





Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Nov 2018 às 10:56)

MSantos disse:


> Os meus araçás amarelos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Os meus ainda não estão maduros... só os roxos, os vermelhos e as feijoas...


----------



## ct1gnd (10 Nov 2018 às 11:07)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui está um pequeno fruto, nutricional mente rico e bastante desconhecido... O fruto dos brincos de princesa. São umas cerejinhas pouco doces e algo picantes.
> Este link até tem receitas... aproveitem os pequenos frutos! https://zoom50.wordpress.com/2010/11/26/alba-earring-flower-fuchsia-boliviana-alba/
> 
> 
> ...


Como é que é possivel, eu ter no jardim brincos de princesa carregados de flor e nunca me apercebi que tinha "cerejas". Incrivel o que nós aprendemos por aqui.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Nov 2018 às 16:30)

Hoje desenterrei uns tubérculos de origem tropical, a discorea alata. É a primeira vez, por isso mais tarde digo se gostei do sabor...












Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## stormy (14 Nov 2018 às 17:09)

Curioso nunca ninguem ter falado de Lichias...
Tenho uma plantada na lagoa de santo andré, junto com uma Manga, um Pitanga e uma Ameixa do cabo ( Carissa Macrocarpa).
Ainda não frutificaram mas estão a crescer, e tenho bastante interesse especialmente na Lichia, que parece dar-se muito bem pelo menos a nivel do seu desenvolvimento vegetativo...veremos se frutifica ou não.
Quando der fruto meto aqui fotos


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Nov 2018 às 17:13)

stormy disse:


> Curioso nunca ninguem ter falado de Lichias...
> Tenho uma plantada na lagoa de santo andré, junto com uma Manga, um Pitanga e uma Ameixa do cabo ( Carissa Macrocarpa).
> Ainda não frutificaram mas estão a crescer, e tenho bastante interesse especialmente na Lichia, que parece dar-se muito bem pelo menos a nivel do seu desenvolvimento vegetativo...veremos se frutifica ou não.
> Quando der fruto meto aqui fotos


Sim tens razão, até porque a lichia é bem rústica. Eu tenciono ter duas mas só vou plantar na primavera...


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Nov 2018 às 18:23)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Hoje desenterrei uns tubérculos de origem tropical, a discorea alata. É a primeira vez, por isso mais tarde digo se gostei do sabor...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O tupinambo, ou girassol batateiro também é um bom tubérculo, e dá muita biomassa, por exemplo para triturar, pois alcança sem problema nenhum os 3 metros de altura.
Para além de ter já uma boa aceitação por parte do consumidor, principalmente em Lisboa, onde o público está sempre bem informado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Nov 2018 às 18:35)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O tupinambo, ou girassol batateiro também é um bom tubérculo, e dá muita biomassa, por exemplo para triturar, pois alcança sem problema nenhum os 3 metros de altura.
> Para além de ter já uma boa aceitação por parte do consumidor, principalmente em Lisboa, onde o público está sempre bem informado.


Sim o tupinambo eu conheço, e também a batata doce roxa e a batata normal roxa. Também existe a jicama mas nunca tive... Outra que vou ter no próximo ano é a dioscorea bulbifera (batata do ar ou cará moela) é bastante rara mas eu já consegui bolbos para plantar para o ano.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Nov 2018 às 18:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Hoje desenterrei uns tubérculos de origem tropical, a discorea alata. É a primeira vez, por isso mais tarde digo se gostei do sabor...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Já arranjei e cozi só em água e sal. Arranjar é difícil porque é muito viscosa, mas depois de cozida não é muito diferente da batata. Tem sabor neutro... Está aprovada!






Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Nov 2018 às 10:36)

Aqui estão as fotos dos bolbos da dioscorea bulbifera ou batata do ar. São grandes. Cada uma pesa 250g... Na primavera já vão para a terra. 





Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (16 Nov 2018 às 23:12)

Boa noite. 
É a primeira vez que escrevo aqui.
Aproveito para mostrar o ananás que criei no Porto.
A planta demorou 2 anos a crescer .
O fruto, desde que apareceu meio ano.
Já o comemos. Excelente. Pena só ter atingido perto de um kg.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			























Enviado do meu SM-G920F através do Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (17 Nov 2018 às 00:09)

Compraste a planta?


----------



## ampa62 (17 Nov 2018 às 00:11)

ct1gnd disse:


> Compraste a planta?


Cortei a parte de cima de um ananás.  Deixei-a secar durante uns dias. Coloquei-a em água e enraizou. Tens de cortar com um pouco de polpa. 1.5 cm aprox.

Enviado do meu SM-G920F através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (17 Nov 2018 às 00:11)

ampa62 disse:


> Cortei a parte de cima de um ananás.  Deixei-a secar durante uns dias. Coloquei-a em água e enraizou. Tens de cortar com um pouco de polpa. 1.5 cm aprox.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G920F através do Tapatalk


Agora já tenho meia duzia a crescer.

Enviado do meu SM-G920F através do Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (17 Nov 2018 às 09:50)

ampa62 disse:


> Cortei a parte de cima de um ananás.  Deixei-a secar durante uns dias. Coloquei-a em água e enraizou. Tens de cortar com um pouco de polpa. 1.5 cm aprox.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G920F através do Tapatalk


Obrigado por partilhares a tua experiencia.
Foi em estufa que cresceu, ou foi mesmo em casa?


----------



## ampa62 (17 Nov 2018 às 10:16)

ct1gnd disse:


> Obrigado por partilhares a tua experiencia.
> Foi em estufa que cresceu, ou foi mesmo em casa?


Bom dia 
Foi ao ar livre num nicho virado a sul, protegida da chuva mais directa.
Note-se que no sitio onde está apanha temperaturas bastante elevadas mesmo no inverno pois as paredes concentram bastante o calor.
Para dar fruto tive que a envolver num saco escuro com uma maçã a amadurecer durante 3-4 dias.

Enviado do meu SM-G920F através do Tapatalk


----------



## belem (17 Nov 2018 às 10:21)

ampa62 disse:


> Boa noite.
> É a primeira vez que escrevo aqui.
> Aproveito para mostrar o ananás que criei no Porto.
> A planta demorou 2 anos a crescer .
> ...



Incrível, parabéns!


----------



## ct1gnd (17 Nov 2018 às 11:05)

ampa62 disse:


> Bom dia
> Foi ao ar livre num nicho virado a sul, protegida da chuva mais directa.
> Note-se que no sitio onde está apanha temperaturas bastante elevadas mesmo no inverno pois as paredes concentram bastante o calor.
> Para dar fruto tive que a envolver num saco escuro com uma maçã a amadurecer durante 3-4 dias.
> ...


Esse procedimento de a envolveres num saco com a maça, foi no inicio de a teres metido na terra?
E o porquê da macã?


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2018 às 11:24)

Uma fruteira toda tropicalona!  

Feijoa, araçá do campo, araçá roxo e tamarilho  (esses não são produção minha).







Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## camrov8 (17 Nov 2018 às 12:47)

também tenho ananases em vaso , mas todos na janela, já tive 2 que deram são bem saborosos podem acreditar, a maçã pode ser para ajudar a amadurecer pois libertam etileno, maçãs e bananas aceleram a maturação de outras frutas, actualmente abandalhei-me e mais nenhum deu, tenho medo de colocar na rua pois podem morrer com o frio


----------



## ampa62 (17 Nov 2018 às 12:50)

camrov8 disse:


> também tenho ananases em vaso , mas todos na janela, já tive 2 que deram são bem saborosos podem acreditar, a maçã pode ser para ajudar a amadurecer pois libertam etileno, maçãs e bananas aceleram a maturação de outras frutas, actualmente abandalhei-me e mais nenhum deu, tenho medo de colocar na rua pois podem morrer com o frio


Exactamente
Trata-se do etileno. Nas produções em massa injectam o próprio gás para acelerar a produção. 

Enviado do meu SM-G920F através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (17 Nov 2018 às 13:06)

belem disse:


> Incrível, parabéns!


Obrigado 

Enviado do meu SM-G920F através do Tapatalk


----------



## camrov8 (17 Nov 2018 às 13:08)

já fui as estufas em São Miguel eles usam fumo para que todas as plantas floresçam ao mesmo tempo, como adubas, eu diluo para metade ou mais o tradicional liquido e coloco nas folhas, e o normal nas raizes


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Nov 2018 às 09:09)

Mais duas variedades de lima caviar com frutos, a vermelha e a cor de rosa... 







Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (25 Nov 2018 às 16:48)

ampa62 disse:


> Boa noite.
> É a primeira vez que escrevo aqui.
> Aproveito para mostrar o ananás que criei no Porto.
> A planta demorou 2 anos a crescer .
> ...


Fantástico!  Nunca tinha visto a floração, que interessante!


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Dez 2018 às 20:00)

E sapote branco alguém tem? É rústico e pode dar-se bem por cá se o frio não for demais... 

https://www.fruitsinfo.com/White-sapote-Exotic-fruits.php
http://mundani-garden.blogspot.com/2011/05/withe-black-yellow-sapotes-of-mexico.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Dez 2018 às 20:15)




----------



## Toby (15 Dez 2018 às 20:51)

Ola,

Plantamos 2, tornamo-los em cerca de anos:





Há uma confusão pamplemousse/pomelo: https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pamplemousse_et_pomélo
É o meu fruto preferido, tem procurado-se muito tempo, 
Permaneça a encontrar a pamplemousse sanguínea,


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Dez 2018 às 20:57)

Toby disse:


> Ola,
> 
> Plantamos 2, tornamo-los em cerca de anos:
> 
> ...


Olá! Esta fruta em Portugal chama-se toranja (Citrus × paradisi) de polpa vermelha. Pomelo é outra fruta (Citrus maxima).


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Dez 2018 às 21:00)

Até dá agua na boca... 






Oh my goodness, I have just eaten the most delicious thing. At first I thought it was a cherimoya, but it didn’t look or taste exactly like one. Next, I thought it was a custard apple …but the seeds were different. What was it? A white sapote!
http://sharedkitchen.co.nz/2018/05/tropical-tempter-white-sapote/


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Dez 2018 às 14:02)

Doc muito interessante sobre as frutíferas da família das eugenias, indicadas para o sul da Califórnia mas que são óptimas para o nosso país... algumas já tenho!  

https://www.yumpu.com/en/document/v...or-southern-california-california-rare-fruit-


----------



## João Pedro (16 Dez 2018 às 22:25)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Doc muito interessante sobre as frutíferas da família das eugenias, indicadas para o sul da Califórnia mas que são óptimas para o nosso país... algumas já tenho!
> 
> https://www.yumpu.com/en/document/v...or-southern-california-california-rare-fruit-


Algumas bem bonitas


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Dez 2018 às 11:38)

Fotos fantásticas de pitayas e a sua cultura

https://www.flickr.com/photos/adalmoro/page1

Variedades de mangas

https://www.flickr.com/photos/3point141/sets/72157625341375263/


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Dez 2018 às 16:13)

Um belo pedaço de jaca pronto a ser arranjado para o natal! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## bandevelugo (24 Dez 2018 às 16:26)

Há uns anos comprei num mercado umas favas de* tamarindo* indonésias, para experimentar este fruto. Achei piada às sementes, que fazem lembrar as de alfarrobeira, tendo-as semeado num vaso na varanda.

Ao contrário do esperado, nasceram e cresceram bem. É daquelas plantas que quanto mais quente melhor (a varanda é aberta e virada a SO), aguenta bem alguma seca, mas é extremamente sensível aos frios, mesmo os de Lisboa - perde as folhas com as primeiras friagens fortes, é só rebentam em abril/maio ou junho, depois dos primeiros dias de 30 e tal graus - algumas nem chegam a renascer na primavera, devem morrer com o frio no inverno (das 20 plantas iniciais só restam 4).

Este ano aconteceu uma coisa engraçada: já íamos em finais de julho e os pequenos tamarindos ainda sem qualquer folha, pensava eu que tinham acabado por morrer todos (e que mesmo o doce clima de Lisboa era demasiado frio para a espécie). Eis senão quando, após o tórrido início de agosto (42ºC na estação meteo do IS Técnico), voltaram (quase) todos a florescer: a primavera e o início de verão, anormalmente frescos, não tinham produzido calor suficiente para as despertar! Mas com este recomeço tardio já pouco cresceram este verão.

E como este outono praticamente ainda a temperatura não desceu abaixo dos 6-7ºC em Lisboa, ainda vão com a folhagem bem composta... que deixo aqui em baixo

Um Bom Natal para todos!


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Dez 2018 às 18:10)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Um belo pedaço de jaca pronto a ser arranjado para o natal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A jaca já arranjada... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Dez 2018 às 18:12)

Pitaya de polpa vermelha... 








Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Dez 2018 às 18:14)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A jaca já arranjada...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@luismeteo3, a jaca também tens por aí, ou compraste, já provas-te antes, ou é agora a primeira vez.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Dez 2018 às 18:16)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pitaya de polpa vermelha...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Provei este ano a pitaya de polpa branca, e até me pareceu bem, em termos de sabor, mas em termos de fruto assim, aberto ao meio, é simplesmente linda, esta de polpa vermelha também não fica atrás.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Dez 2018 às 18:30)

Pedro1993 disse:


> @luismeteo3, a jaca também tens por aí, ou compraste, já provas-te antes, ou é agora a primeira vez.


Olá apedro, feliz natal! Nunca tinha comido antes, mas adorei. É muito diferente de qualquer fruto que alguma vez tenha comido. É uma espécie de polpa fibrosa mas que se come bem. Para mim tem um sabor de tangerina e ananás, e as sementes comem-se como as castanhas... AMAZING! 

Comprei hoje no mercado da Batalha! Grande prenda de Natal!


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Dez 2018 às 18:32)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Provei este ano a pitaya de polpa branca, e até me pareceu bem, em termos de sabor, mas em termos de fruto assim, aberto ao meio, é simplesmente linda, esta de polpa vermelha também não fica atrás.


Eu gostei bastante, mas é levemente doce com sabor bem neutro...


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Dez 2018 às 18:36)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá apedro, feliz natal! Nunca tinha comido antes, mas adorei. É muito diferente de qualquer fruto que alguma vez tenha comido. É uma espécie de polpa fibrosa mas que se come bem. Para mim tem um sabor de tangerina e ananás, e as sementes comem-se como as castanhas... AMAZING!
> 
> Comprei hoje no mercado da Batalha! Grande prenda de Natal!



Feliz natal Luís, sim de facto foi mesmo uma boa prenda de natal, pois não é em todos os mercados que encontras um  fruta, como a jaca á venda, eu quando comprei a pitaya, foi aqui no mercado de Torres Novas, mas foi a um vendedor que só vende futos vermelhos e exóticos.


----------



## chinezeca (31 Dez 2018 às 13:51)

Bom dia, sou novo neste fórum. Tenho interesse em plantas de frutas raras. Gostaria de saber qual é a  melhor variedade de pawpaw auto-fértil para consumo e mais apelativa esteticamente (que não ganha "manchas"). Sei da existência  da variedade mango e prima.  
Tenho uma árvore que tem parecenças com jujuba, mas não produz caroço, produzindo sementes pequenas. Quando comprei indicaram-me o nome de açofaifo. Porém, os ganos  secam com muita facilidade, provavelmente devido ao frio. Tou a pensar enxertar em jujuba.


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Dez 2018 às 13:57)

chinezeca disse:


> Bom dia, sou novo neste fórum. Tenho interesse em plantas de frutas raras. Gostaria de saber qual é a  melhor variedade de pawpaw auto-fértil para consumo e mais apelativa esteticamente (que não ganha "manchas"). Sei da existência  da variedade mango e prima.
> Tenho uma árvore que tem parecenças com jujuba, mas não produz caroço, produzindo sementes pequenas. Quando comprei indicaram-me o nome de açofaifo. Porém, os ganos  secam com muita facilidade, provavelmente devido ao frio. Tou a pensar enxertar em jujuba.


Olá e bom ano! O melhor pawpaw auto-fértil é a sunflower ou a prima. Essa jujuba deve precisar de polinizador... existem as variedades li e lang...


----------



## chinezeca (2 Jan 2019 às 20:58)

Boa noite, 
Tenho uma dúvida, o pawpaw e a jujuba precisam de frio? É que há certas plantas como algumas macieiras e cerejeiras que precisam para frutificar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2019 às 21:19)

chinezeca disse:


> Boa noite,
> Tenho uma dúvida, o pawpaw e a jujuba precisam de frio? É que há certas plantas como algumas macieiras e cerejeiras que precisam para frutificar.


Sim precisam de frio.


----------



## chinezeca (2 Jan 2019 às 21:26)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim precisam de frio.


Acha que a zona de Vila do Conde é fria o suficiente? O meu cultivo é a 10 km da costa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2019 às 21:29)

chinezeca disse:


> Acha que a zona de Vila do Conde é fria o suficiente? O meu cultivo é a 10 km da costa.


É sim, de certeza.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Jan 2019 às 23:40)

bandevelugo disse:


> Há uns anos comprei num mercado umas favas de* tamarindo* indonésias, para experimentar este fruto. Achei piada às sementes, que fazem lembrar as de alfarrobeira, tendo-as semeado num vaso na varanda.
> 
> Ao contrário do esperado, nasceram e cresceram bem. É daquelas plantas que quanto mais quente melhor (a varanda é aberta e virada a SO), aguenta bem alguma seca, mas é extremamente sensível aos frios, mesmo os de Lisboa - perde as folhas com as primeiras friagens fortes, é só rebentam em abril/maio ou junho, depois dos primeiros dias de 30 e tal graus - algumas nem chegam a renascer na primavera, devem morrer com o frio no inverno (das 20 plantas iniciais só restam 4).
> 
> ...


Vão crescer bastante... que lhes vais fazer? Plantá-las à socapa nalgum jardim lisboeta?


----------



## João Pedro (2 Jan 2019 às 23:45)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá apedro, feliz natal! Nunca tinha comido antes, mas adorei. É muito diferente de qualquer fruto que alguma vez tenha comido. É uma espécie de polpa fibrosa mas que se come bem. Para mim tem um sabor de tangerina e ananás, e as sementes comem-se como as castanhas... AMAZING!
> 
> Comprei hoje no mercado da Batalha! Grande prenda de Natal!


Já comi, mas em conserva. Vi uma vez no Jumbo e tive de experimentar  É que desde que ouvi falar deste fruto pela primeira vez; há décadas a ler as bandas desenhadas do Zé Carioca, , que tinha curiosidade em saber ao que sabiam 

Não sabia é que as sementes eram comestíveis.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Jan 2019 às 09:13)

João Pedro disse:


> Já comi, mas em conserva. Vi uma vez no Jumbo e tive de experimentar  É que desde que ouvi falar deste fruto pela primeira vez; há décadas a ler as bandas desenhadas do Zé Carioca, , que tinha curiosidade em saber ao que sabiam
> 
> Não sabia é que as sementes eram comestíveis.


Olá João, feliz ano novo! Mas o sabor da jaca em conserva não tem nada a ver com a jaca ao natural... é muito melhor!


----------



## bandevelugo (3 Jan 2019 às 17:09)

João Pedro disse:


> Vão crescer bastante... que lhes vais fazer? Plantá-las à socapa nalgum jardim lisboeta?



Olá, não me parece que venham a crescer muito, mesmo que protegidos na varanda. Se estivessem numa estufa, ou mesmo numa varanda fechada, penso que teriam calor suficiente para medrar, assim não.

Quanto à sua plantação em Lisboa, no exterior, a sensação que tenho é que sem ser na Estufa Fria morriam logo no primeiro inverno... são muito sensíveis ao frio e, sobretudo, ao facto de não se acumular calor suficiente para as suas exigências mínimas (quem diria!), nem teriam água suficiente no verão, já que os verões tropicais são quase sempre húmidos. Talvez com o aquecimento global a gente lá chegue (joking...).

Mas isto sou eu a pensar, já que é nulo o meu conhecimento da cultura do tamarindo (ou destas espécies de árvores verdadeiramente tropicais).


----------



## João Pedro (3 Jan 2019 às 23:30)

bandevelugo disse:


> Olá, não me parece que venham a crescer muito, mesmo que protegidos na varanda. Se estivessem numa estufa, ou mesmo numa varanda fechada, penso que teriam calor suficiente para medrar, assim não.
> 
> Quanto à sua plantação em Lisboa, no exterior, a sensação que tenho é que sem ser na Estufa Fria morriam logo no primeiro inverno... são muito sensíveis ao frio e, sobretudo, ao facto de não se acumular calor suficiente para as suas exigências mínimas (quem diria!), nem teriam água suficiente no verão, já que os verões tropicais são quase sempre húmidos. Talvez com o aquecimento global a gente lá chegue (joking...).
> 
> Mas isto sou eu a pensar, já que é nulo o meu conhecimento da cultura do tamarindo (ou destas espécies de árvores verdadeiramente tropicais).


Bem, podes sempre dedicar-te à bonita arte dos bonsais...


----------



## João Pedro (3 Jan 2019 às 23:32)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá João, feliz ano novo! Mas o sabor da jaca em conserva não tem nada a ver com a jaca ao natural... é muito melhor!


Pois imagino que sim, mas quem não tem cão tem de caçar com o gato...  Bom ano, Luís!


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Jan 2019 às 23:34)

João Pedro disse:


> Pois imagino que sim, mas quem não tem cão tem de caçar com o gato...  Bom ano, Luís!


Muito obrigado!


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2019 às 13:02)

Deixo aqui um fantástico álbum de fotos sobre citrinos! 

A propósito não percebo porque não diversificamos a nossa produção de citrinos, introduzindo variedades bastante valorizadas como por exemplo as limas caviar, pomelos, kumquat, limas, etc... certas regiões como o Algarve, Madeira e Açores seriam excelentes candidatos!


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jan 2019 às 13:26)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Deixo aqui um fantástico álbum de fotos sobre citrinos!
> 
> A propósito não percebo porque não diversificamos a nossa produção de citrinos, introduzindo variedades bastante valorizadas como por exemplo as limas caviar, pomelos, kumquat, limas, etc... certas regiões como o Algarve, Madeira e Açores seriam excelentes candidatos!



O kunquat, pelo menos é uma fruta que já começa a ter alguma visibilidade, provei um fruto desses na feira do mirtilo, em Sever do Vouga, o sabor ao inicio é um pouco azedo, mas depois ao saborear, até é uma boa fruta.
Já vai aparecendo também á venda em alguns hipermercados, e quando á lima, essa já é bem conhecida, e até bastante usada em culinária.
Pois, é pena, como tu dizes, não existir produção no nosso país.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2019 às 13:51)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O kunquat, pelo menos é uma fruta que já começa a ter alguma visibilidade, provei um fruto desses na feira do mirtilo, em Sever do Vouga, o sabor ao inicio é um pouco azedo, mas depois ao saborear, até é uma boa fruta.
> Já vai aparecendo também á venda em alguns hipermercados, e quando á lima, essa já é bem conhecida, e até bastante usada em culinária.
> Pois, é pena, como tu dizes, não existir produção no nosso país.


O kumquat é muito interessante porque o que é doce é a casca e a polpa é ácida. E a variedade que se conhece e cultiva cá, é a oval mas a melhor é a redonda meiwa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jan 2019 às 15:09)

O meu primeiro limão mão de Buda... 










Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jan 2019 às 17:00)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O meu primeiro limão mão de Buda...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Olha que para primeiro tens aí um bonito limão mão-de-buda, e bem grande, o sabor achas que diferes alguma coisa do limão normal, ou é apenas no seu formato.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jan 2019 às 17:05)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Olha que para primeiro tens aí um bonito limão mão-de-buda, e bem grande, o sabor achas que diferes alguma coisa do limão normal, ou é apenas no seu formato.


Olá Pedro! O sabor é só o da casca, pois o limão mão de Buda não tem polpa. Eles no geral são grandes e com as mais variadas formas. Servem para cortar muito fino ou ralar para temperar saladas, aromatizar água e fazer chá, fazer licores ou outras bebidas como o limoncelo, aromatizar bolos, biscoitos e panquecas... enfim imensa coisa!


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jan 2019 às 17:19)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá Pedro! O sabor é só o da casca, pois o limão mão de Buda não tem polpa. Eles no geral são grandes e com as mais variadas formas. Servem para cortar muito fino ou ralar para temperar saladas, aromatizar água e fazer chá, fazer licores ou outras bebidas como o limoncelo, aromatizar bolos, biscoitos e panquecas... enfim imensa coisa!


Nesta foto vê-se bem o interior do fruto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jan 2019 às 17:28)

E como árvore é lindíssima e exótica ao mesmo tempo...


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jan 2019 às 17:43)

Vídeo interessante...


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jan 2019 às 17:53)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Nesta foto vê-se bem o interior do fruto.



Obrigado pela informação @luismeteo3, eu conhecia bem apenas este limão pelo seu exterior, nunca tinha vista como ele era por dentro.
Pelo aspecto de interior dá a sensação que ele deve ser seco, pois se como tu dizes, que o principal dele é a casca, e não o sumo, não deixa de ser uma bonita fruta.
E pode servir até de árvore ornamental, como mostras na foto em baixo, embeleza bem um jardim, ou a entrada de uma casa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jan 2019 às 17:57)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Obrigado pela informação @luismeteo3, eu conhecia bem apenas este limão pelo seu exterior, nunca tinha vista como ele era por dentro.
> Pelo aspecto de interior dá a sensação que ele deve ser seco, pois se como tu dizes, que o principal dele é a casca, e não o sumo, não deixa de ser uma bonita fruta.
> E pode servir até de árvore ornamental, como mostras na foto em baixo, embeleza bem um jardim, ou a entrada de uma casa.


Ele tem muitos usos, é uma fruta incrível. E li que a polpa branca é doce e agradável... estou ansioso por provar, mas como apanhei ainda um pouco verde com medo das geadas, tenho que esperar que fique bem amarelinho. Está em exposição na sala!


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jan 2019 às 18:14)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ele tem muitos usos, é uma fruta incrível. E li que a polpa branca é doce e agradável... estou ansioso por provar, mas como apanhei ainda um pouco verde com medo das geadas, tenho que esperar que fique bem amarelinho. Está em exposição na sala!



E estás a ver ainda pode ser como um artigo de exposição lá de casa, o meu limoeiro também tem aqui uma boa carga de limões, e as laranjeiras estão iguais, já hoje bebi, um belo sumo de laranja ao almoço, e estava bem bom.
Como os mais antigos constumavam dizer que as laranjas eram boas com os 3J'S, ou seja Janeiro, Junho, e Julho, mas as minhas já nunca passam do 2ºJ, mas pronto.


----------



## MSantos (14 Jan 2019 às 11:53)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O meu primeiro limão mão de Buda...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fantástico Luís! 

Da tua experiência sabes se  planta é resistente à geada e ao calor intenso? Quanto tempo demorou até começar a produzir?


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jan 2019 às 12:05)

MSantos disse:


> Fantástico Luís!
> 
> Da tua experiência sabes se  planta é resistente à geada e ao calor intenso? Quanto tempo demorou até começar a produzir?


Olá bom dia! Sim resiste bem à geada como um limoeiro normal ou um pouco menos. Seria bom estar num local um pouco mais protegido... a minha árvore nem um ano tem. Esteve sempre em floração desde que foi plantada na primavera do ano passado. Resistiu muito bem ao calor do verão e tem resistido muito bem ao frio e geadas. Os dois frutos que apanhei já estavam completamente formados mas ainda não estavam bem amarelos... estão a amadurecer bem em casa mas as pontas dos dedos queimaram-se um bocado com a geada... se o fruto fosse coberto com um saco de papel estaria perfeito penso eu.


----------



## MSantos (14 Jan 2019 às 12:28)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá bom dia! Sim resiste bem à geada como um limoeiro normal ou um pouco menos. Seria bom estar num local um pouco mais protegido... a minha árvore nem um ano tem. Esteve sempre em floração desde que foi plantada na primavera do ano passado. Resistiu muito bem ao calor do verão e tem resistido muito bem ao frio e geadas. Os dois frutos que apanhei já estavam completamente formados mas ainda não estavam bem amarelos... estão a amadurecer bem em casa mas as pontas dos dedos queimaram-se um bocado com a geada... se o fruto fosse coberto com um saco de papel estaria perfeito penso eu.



Onde compraste a planta? No Sítio das Frutas Raras?


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jan 2019 às 13:36)

MSantos disse:


> Onde compraste a planta? No Sítio das Frutas Raras?



Vários viveiros já vendem o limoeiro mão de buda.
Deixo em baixo um viveiro do qual eu encomendo sempre as plantas e estou muito satisfeito, eles este ano apostaram em força, na produção de árvores exóticas, e algumas até pouco conhecidas.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/16ROue4GzpLbA1skUTZQ_ER98qFJvLqj_/view


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jan 2019 às 13:41)

MSantos disse:


> Onde compraste a planta? No Sítio das Frutas Raras?


Por acaso não foi cá... é da Itália, mas é fácil encontrar nos hortos ou nas feiras.


----------



## MSantos (14 Jan 2019 às 13:47)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Vários viveiros já vendem o limoeiro mão de buda.
> Deixo em baixo um viveiro do qual eu encomendo sempre as plantas e estou muito satisfeito, eles este ano apostaram em força, na produção de árvores exóticas, e algumas até pouco conhecidas.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/16ROue4GzpLbA1skUTZQ_ER98qFJvLqj_/view



Obrigado pelas respostas @Pedro1993! e @luismeteo3!


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jan 2019 às 13:51)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Vários viveiros já vendem o limoeiro mão de buda.
> Deixo em baixo um viveiro do qual eu encomendo sempre as plantas e estou muito satisfeito, eles este ano apostaram em força, na produção de árvores exóticas, e algumas até pouco conhecidas.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/16ROue4GzpLbA1skUTZQ_ER98qFJvLqj_/view


Muito obrigado! Não está mal...


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2019 às 19:00)

Não são tropicais mas exóticas...
Hoje adquiri 3 novas variedades de pêras nashi. Uma Olympic, uma Niitaka e uma Chojuro. Já tenho duas Nijiseiki e ainda vou comprar mais duas variedades, a Shinseiki e Arirang. Não sei o que farei a tanta pêra. Para além do consumo da família e amigos, pretendo fazer licores e talvez venda para nichos de mercado. Na Ásia de onde elas procedem (Península Coreana, China e Japão) são consideradas frutas de luxo...


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Fev 2019 às 19:13)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não são tropicais mas exóticas...
> Hoje adquiri 3 novas variedades de pêras nashi. Uma Olympic, uma Niitaka e uma Chojuro. Já tenho duas Nijiseiki e ainda vou comprar mais duas variedades, a Shinseiki e Arirang. Não sei o que farei a tanta pêra. Para além do consumo da família e amigos, pretendo fazer licores e talvez venda para nichos de mercado. Na Ásia de onde elas procedem (Península Coreana, China e Japão) são consideradas frutas de luxo...



Por acaso nunca provei a pera nashi, boa ideia @luismeteo3, a trasnformação dos frutos quer em licores ou compotas, é sempre bem valorizado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2019 às 19:30)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Por acaso nunca provei a pera nashi, boa ideia @luismeteo3, a trasnformação dos frutos quer em licores ou compotas, é sempre bem valorizado.


Pois compotas também... no Japão também fazem vinhos de fruta, vinagres e os mais variados usos culinários... são muito usadas em saladas. 
Esta é cidra de nashi





Crumble de nashi


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Fev 2019 às 20:11)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois compotas também... no Japão também fazem vinhos de fruta, vinagres e os mais variados usos culinários... são muito usadas em saladas.
> Esta é cidra de nashi
> 
> 
> ...



Olha assim á 1ª vez parece estar tudo com bom aspecto, a pera nashi, também se come como a pera normal ou não.
E outra coisa para que vive da agricultura o ano inteiro, com os transformados consegues ter produto para vender sempre ao longo do ano, mesmo durante o inverno, claro que tudo dá trabalho a fazer, mas sem trabalho e preservança não se vai a lado nenhum.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2019 às 20:30)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Olha assim á 1ª vez parece estar tudo com bom aspecto, a pera nashi, também se come como a pera normal ou não.
> E outra coisa para que vive da agricultura o ano inteiro, com os transformados consegues ter produto para vender sempre ao longo do ano, mesmo durante o inverno, claro que tudo dá trabalho a fazer, mas sem trabalho e preservança não se vai a lado nenhum.


Sim parece que é uma pêra com muito sumo e muito doce... é das coisas que mais me motiva é descobrir novas formas de transformação das produções de fruta.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Fev 2019 às 20:34)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim parece que é uma pêra com muito sumo e muito doce... é das coisas que mais me motiva é descobrir novas formas de transformação das produções de fruta.



Foste pegado pelo "bichinho da fruta", cuidado, pois depois nunca mais te ves livre dele.
Mas este bichinho é bom, e saudável.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2019 às 20:37)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Foste pegado pelo "bichinho da fruta", cuidado, pois depois nunca mais te ves livre dele.
> Mas este bichinho é bom, e saudável.


Sim, já apanhei este bichinho à bastante tempo...  a família primeiro queixa-se mas depois gostam de comer a fruta produzida...


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Fev 2019 às 20:39)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim, já apanhei este bichinho à bastante tempo...  a família primeiro queixa-se mas depois gostam de comer a fruta produzida...



Pois é, quem é não gosta de comer fruta boa e saborosa, sem qulquer produto qúimico, e se possível colhida, e comida logo debiaxo da árvore ainda sabe melhor.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2019 às 20:52)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois é, quem é não gosta de comer fruta boa e saborosa, sem qulquer produto qúimico, e se possível colhida, e comida logo debiaxo da árvore ainda sabe melhor.


E os passarinhos e abelhas neste momento ainda têm dióspiros para comer. Relativamente ás nashi que produzem muito, vou seleccionar os frutos que quero, cobri-los e deixar o resto para alimentar a bicharada!


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2019 às 21:16)

Mais duas fotos das lindas pêras nashi...


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Fev 2019 às 21:38)

luismeteo3 disse:


> E os passarinhos e abelhas neste momento ainda têm dióspiros para comer. Relativamente ás nashi que produzem muito, vou seleccionar os frutos que quero, cobri-los e deixar o resto para alimentar a bicharada!



Claro, eu também penso assim,  tento plantar árvores que me dão fruta, que forneçam pólen para as abelhas e ainda que sirva de abrigo e alimento ás aves, coelhos.
Ainda ontem estava a tomar o pequeno almoço, quando olha pela janela e vejo um faisão, que sobreiviveu ao abate pelo caçadores, já á de 1 mes, que comandava um grupo dos meu patos.
Ele tem permanecido sempre aqui por perto, e adora cantarolar, as perdizes também andam a fiscalizar a horta, e até uma codorniz, já abriguei aqui até ter sido atropelado e servido de petisco a um velhote.


----------



## chinezeca (4 Mar 2019 às 15:12)

Boa tarde,

Estou interessado em jujuba das variedades de fruto grande, nomeadamente Li e Lang (aconselhadas pelo *luismeteo3*) porém estou a ter dificuldades em arranjar estas plantas porque na maior parte dos viveiros espanhois está esgotada. Alguém sabe onde se pode comprar com um preço acessível?


----------



## João Pedro (4 Mar 2019 às 22:38)

chinezeca disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Estou interessado em jujuba das variedades de fruto grande, nomeadamente Li e Lang (aconselhadas pelo *luismeteo3*) porém estou a ter dificuldades em arranjar estas plantas porque na maior parte dos viveiros espanhois está esgotada. Alguém sabe onde se pode comprar com um preço acessível?


O Viveiro do Lima tem jujuba, mas não especifica a variedade:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/16ROue4GzpLbA1skUTZQ_ER98qFJvLqj_/view
Pág. 26.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mar 2019 às 10:28)

João Pedro disse:


> O Viveiro do Lima tem jujuba, mas não especifica a variedade:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/16ROue4GzpLbA1skUTZQ_ER98qFJvLqj_/view
> Pág. 26.


É complicado encontrar boas variedades por cá ou Espanha... pelo menos por enquanto.


----------



## Joaogon (6 Mar 2019 às 18:20)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mais umas fotos dos meus frutinhos pouco comuns. Frutos e planta do ugni mollinae e da murta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Joaogon (6 Mar 2019 às 18:27)

Boa tarde, as minhas Ugni Molinae morreram todas no final do verão/Outono, de tão bonitas tiveram uma morte súbita já com mais de 60cm, sobrou-me uma pequena que morreu o mês passado, estavam todas em vasos e produziram bem, depois começaram as folhas a ficar verde claro, desidratadas meio-dobradas e morreram, ainda as tenho secas nos vasos. Não consigo explicar porquê, nem o que aconteceu, mas já tinha ouvido falar que às vezes morrem assim repentinamente. As suas Loniceras estão lindas...Pode-me ajudar em relação às Ugnis?, gostava de voltar a tentar.
Neste momento tenho Araças vermelho/amarelo, Pitanga, Jujuba, Feijõa e Feijoa autofertil, Cerejeira do rio Grande, enfim tenho pouca coisa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mar 2019 às 18:53)

Joaogon disse:


> Boa tarde, as minhas Ugni Molinae morreram todas no final do verão/Outono, de tão bonitas tiveram uma morte súbita já com mais de 60cm, sobrou-me uma pequena que morreu o mês passado, estavam todas em vasos e produziram bem, depois começaram as folhas a ficar verde claro, desidratadas meio-dobradas e morreram, ainda as tenho secas nos vasos. Não consigo explicar porquê, nem o que aconteceu, mas já tinha ouvido falar que às vezes morrem assim repentinamente. As suas Loniceras estão lindas...Pode-me ajudar em relação às Ugnis?, gostava de voltar a tentar.
> Neste momento tenho Araças vermelho/amarelo, Pitanga, Jujuba, Feijõa e Feijoa autofertil, Cerejeira do rio Grande, enfim tenho pouca coisa.


Os ugnis são bastante resistentes... não seria de desidratação? Porque é que estavam em vaso se já eram grandes?


----------



## Joaogon (6 Mar 2019 às 20:21)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Os ugnis são bastante resistentes... não seria de desidratação? Porque é que estavam em vaso se já eram grandes?



Quanto à questão da desidratação, na altura que as comprei uns diziam que gostavam muito de àgua, outros diziam que às vezes até se esqueciam de as regar, já agora pedia que me desse sua opinião. Quanto aos vasos pensei em ter tudo em vasos porque a minha terra aqui é quase pó no verão é muito leve, para além de ácida, costumo utilizar terra de compra misturando com húmus de minhoca, às tantas é muito forte e devia misturar com outra terra/areia...
Como não tenho tido problema com as outras meti as Ugni também em vasos, também secaram as Cranberrys que tinha.
Dizer também que vivo muito perto do rio Tejo 700-800 mts e numa àrea tipo microclima com alguma geada durante o Inverno que fez algumas vitimas, mas nesse aspecto as Ugnis e os Arandos até resistiram bem, penso que o calor foi o pior.
Se puder ajudar agradecia, sou novo aqui de Abrantes e também tenho o bichinho da árvores/arbustos. Espero ir trocando idéias e aprendendo por aqui alguma coisa convosco, já vi que sim. Tenho um amigo no Brasil que pode ser útil quando vai vindo até cá. . Obrigado


----------



## Joaogon (6 Mar 2019 às 20:47)

Sem querer abusar logo de início, estou com ideias de comprar as minhas 2-3 prendas deste ano durante a próxima semana...por causa da geada que todos anos aparece por aqui ando com muitas dúvidas, Sei que dentro das sub-tropicais algumas aguentam -5/-6 Cº, seria pedir muito ao sr. Luis que «arranjasse» por aí uma lista das mais rústicas entre as àrvores que conhece?
Na minha cabeça andam o Guabiju, Uvaia, Grumixama, Ugni, Pitanga Preta, Jambo amarelo que me dizem ser bem bom, gostava de tentar o PAW-PAW mas não tenho muito espaço, e até a Manga se houvesse alguma cultivar mais resistente, (o meu maior espaço é neste momento ocupado por uma vinha)...tenho lido coisas acerca, mas a informação é muito diferente uma da outra que vou encontrando..
Seria interessante haver algum sítio em que fizessem referência às mais resistentes dentro das sub-tropicais/tropicais.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mar 2019 às 21:48)

Joaogon disse:


> Sem querer abusar logo de início, estou com ideias de comprar as minhas 2-3 prendas deste ano durante a próxima semana...por causa da geada que todos anos aparece por aqui ando com muitas dúvidas, Sei que dentro das sub-tropicais algumas aguentam -5/-6 Cº, seria pedir muito ao sr. Luis que «arranjasse» por aí uma lista das mais rústicas entre as àrvores que conhece?
> Na minha cabeça andam o Guabiju, Uvaia, Grumixama, Ugni, Pitanga Preta, Jambo amarelo que me dizem ser bem bom, gostava de tentar o PAW-PAW mas não tenho muito espaço, e até a Manga se houvesse alguma cultivar mais resistente, (o meu maior espaço é neste momento ocupado por uma vinha)...tenho lido coisas acerca, mas a informação é muito diferente uma da outra que vou encontrando..
> Seria interessante haver algum sítio em que fizessem referência às mais resistentes dentro das sub-tropicais/tropicais.


Deixe lá o Sr de parte...  Da lista que me deu com certeza absoluta de sucesso é o pawpaw, o guabiju, a uvaia e o ugni. A pitanga com alguma protecção ou junto a uma parede soalheira... o jambo, a grumixama ou a manga só com bastante protecção. Eu por exemplo tenho cá mas todos os anos morrem e rebentam da raiz, ou seja não vale a pena.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mar 2019 às 21:51)

Joaogon disse:


> Quanto à questão da desidratação, na altura que as comprei uns diziam que gostavam muito de àgua, outros diziam que às vezes até se esqueciam de as regar, já agora pedia que me desse sua opinião. Quanto aos vasos pensei em ter tudo em vasos porque a minha terra aqui é quase pó no verão é muito leve, para além de ácida, costumo utilizar terra de compra misturando com húmus de minhoca, às tantas é muito forte e devia misturar com outra terra/areia...
> Como não tenho tido problema com as outras meti as Ugni também em vasos, também secaram as Cranberrys que tinha.
> Dizer também que vivo muito perto do rio Tejo 700-800 mts e numa àrea tipo microclima com alguma geada durante o Inverno que fez algumas vitimas, mas nesse aspecto as Ugnis e os Arandos até resistiram bem, penso que o calor foi o pior.
> Se puder ajudar agradecia, sou novo aqui de Abrantes e também tenho o bichinho da árvores/arbustos. Espero ir trocando idéias e aprendendo por aqui alguma coisa convosco, já vi que sim. Tenho um amigo no Brasil que pode ser útil quando vai vindo até cá. . Obrigado


Porque é que tinha em vasos? Esses pequenos frutos querem é chão! Com calor precisam de humidade constante e regas frequentes com boa drenagem. Nãp desista deles porque valem a pena, mas plante-os no chão.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Abr 2019 às 20:08)

Os meus tamarilhos já estão com botões florais. Isto não me parece muito normal... alguém que tenha tamarilhos me sabe dizer quando é que estes costumam dar flor a seguir ao inverno? Obrigado!


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Abr 2019 às 20:29)

Já agora aqui fica um excelente video sobre a produção de tamarilhos


----------



## Joaogon (22 Abr 2019 às 17:05)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já agora aqui fica um excelente video sobre a produção de tamarilhos



Muito bons vídeos...já agora peço ao Luís uma ajuda com a minha cerejeira do Rio grande as folhas novas ficam amareladas com os veios verdes algumas com umas manchas escuras mais nas pontas que secam, os brotos parecem com crescimento difícil, já a tenho à 2 anos e tem 1,50 de altura, já adubei pareceu melhorar mas a «coisa» mantém-se meio feia, o ano passado esteve sempre impecável...será do tempo? alterações de temperatura?...falta de algum nutriente especial? as folhas velhas estão bem por enquanto, pois parecem amarelas demais junto aos ramos.

No início pensei em àgua a mais ou má drenagem do vaso, entretanto abri os buracos e agora isso é impossível...mas levou umas grandes chuvadas depois de a regar, pensando eu que pudesse ser demasiada humidade, inclusivé alguns brotos morreram depois de começarem a ficar pretos nas pontas..mas agora parece melhor, mas com amarelecimento nas jovens e algumas caídas..se puder dar alguma dica..mais micro-nutrientes? Ferro quelato?..calcio?..ou deixo ficar esperando o aquecimento do tempo?.

A pitangueira com 8 anos produziu floração muito cedo (pouca) e não parece que as flores vinguem, inclusivé também muitas folhas meio laranjas e até vermelhas, com crescimento mais lento, em zonas da àrvore..está a ser um ano difícil este. Tenho uma feijõa cheinha de brotos de flor e outra ao lado autopolinizante sem uma para amostra, enfim...a Jujuba está agora a rebentar apenas o que também estou a achar tarde...será tudo isto das condições climatéricas?..Luís, sei que tem muita experiência e peço desculpa atempadamente pelo testamento, gostava que a cerejeira se mantivesse pois estava lindíssima e sem perceber como está meio doente mesmo! Uma boa tarde e obrigado pela sua atenção.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Abr 2019 às 17:37)

Joaogon disse:


> Muito bons vídeos...já agora peço ao Luís uma ajuda com a minha cerejeira do Rio grande as folhas novas ficam amareladas com os veios verdes algumas com umas manchas escuras mais nas pontas que secam, os brotos parecem com crescimento difícil, já a tenho à 2 anos e tem 1,50 de altura, já adubei pareceu melhorar mas a «coisa» mantém-se meio feia, o ano passado esteve sempre impecável...será do tempo? alterações de temperatura?...falta de algum nutriente especial? as folhas velhas estão bem por enquanto, pois parecem amarelas demais junto aos ramos.
> 
> No início pensei em àgua a mais ou má drenagem do vaso, entretanto abri os buracos e agora isso é impossível...mas levou umas grandes chuvadas depois de a regar, pensando eu que pudesse ser demasiada humidade, inclusivé alguns brotos morreram depois de começarem a ficar pretos nas pontas..mas agora parece melhor, mas com amarelecimento nas jovens e algumas caídas..se puder dar alguma dica..mais micro-nutrientes? Ferro quelato?..calcio?..ou deixo ficar esperando o aquecimento do tempo?.
> 
> A pitangueira com 8 anos produziu floração muito cedo (pouca) e não parece que as flores vinguem, inclusivé também muitas folhas meio laranjas e até vermelhas, com crescimento mais lento, em zonas da àrvore..está a ser um ano difícil este. Tenho uma feijõa cheinha de brotos de flor e outra ao lado autopolinizante sem uma para amostra, enfim...a Jujuba está agora a rebentar apenas o que também estou a achar tarde...será tudo isto das condições climatéricas?..Luís, sei que tem muita experiência e peço desculpa atempadamente pelo testamento, gostava que a cerejeira se mantivesse pois estava lindíssima e sem perceber como está meio doente mesmo! Uma boa tarde e obrigado pela sua atenção.



O @luismeteo3, está com uns problemas, e não sei se tão depressa volta aqui ao fórum, e a minha área é mais a horticultura e árvores de frutos, não tropicais, por isso, não te consigo ajudar no assunto.
Mas aprendi muito com o Luís, aqui no fórum, e estou rendido também ás frutas tropicais, tenho aqui também uma feijoa, com 1 ano de idade, e até ao momento até tem crescido bem.
E fico contente em saber, que tens também já umas boas plantas tropicais.


----------



## Joaogon (22 Abr 2019 às 18:23)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O @luismeteo3, está com uns problemas, e não sei se tão depressa volta aqui ao fórum, e a minha área é mais a horticultura e árvores de frutos, não tropicais, por isso, não te consigo ajudar no assunto.
> Mas aprendi muito com o Luís, aqui no fórum, e estou rendido também ás frutas tropicais, tenho aqui também uma feijoa, com 1 ano de idade, e até ao momento até tem crescido bem.
> E fico contente em saber, que tens também já umas boas plantas tropicais.




tenho só as que referi e penso adquirir mais umas 2-3, vivemos relativamente perto, espero que não haja problemas de saúde com o Luis, pareceu-me alguém com vontade de ajudar e muito sabedor deste assunto. Obrigado pela resposta. As feijõas são mesmo as melhores para quem gosta da fruta como eu, aguentam tudo. Se não for auto polinizante eu passo um pincel nas minhas flores para vingarem bem..Para produzirem bem, não as deixo crescer muito. Abraço.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Abr 2019 às 18:28)

Joaogon disse:


> tenho só as que referi e penso adquirir mais umas 2-3, vivemos relativamente perto, espero que não haja problemas de saúde com o Luis, pareceu-me alguém com vontade de ajudar e muito sabedor deste assunto. Obrigado pela resposta. As feijõas são mesmo as melhores para quem gosta da fruta como eu, aguentam tudo. Se não for auto polinizante eu passo um pincel nas minhas flores para vingarem bem..Para produzirem bem, não as deixo crescer muito. Abraço.



Pois é, somos quase vizinhos, á bocado quando te respondi, pareceu-me ler que eras de Amarante, eu só tenho uma feijoa, e não autopolinizante, mas também ainda é cedo para dar flor, queria ter plantado, mais uma este ano, mas vou guardar para este outono/inverno, para o fazer.
O @luismeteo3. era de facto um membro muito activo, mas um desentendimento entre outro membro levou a abandonar o fórum neste momento.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (22 Abr 2019 às 19:13)

Oh @luismeteo3, volta porque senão morre tudo! Consegues viver com isso na tua consciência?


----------



## ct1gnd (22 Abr 2019 às 20:38)

A pitangueira com 8 anos produziu floração muito cedo (pouca) e não parece que as flores vinguem, inclusivé também muitas folhas meio laranjas e até vermelhas, com crescimento mais lento, em zonas da àrvore..está a ser um ano difícil este. Tenho uma feijõa cheinha de brotos de flor e outra ao lado autopolinizante sem uma para amostra, enfim...a Jujuba está agora a rebentar apenas o que também estou a achar tarde...será tudo isto das condições climatéricas?..Luís, sei que tem muita experiência e peço desculpa atempadamente pelo testamento, gostava que a cerejeira se mantivesse pois estava lindíssima e sem perceber como está meio doente mesmo! Uma boa tarde e obrigado pela sua atenção.[/QUOTE]


Não sei se me podes ajudar, ou alguem aqui no forum.
Tenho uma pitangueira já há 2 anos no meio da minha relva. Conforme a comprei, assim ficou. Deita 2 folhas e morrem-lhe 3. Resultado, tem só o pau do tronco com uns rebentos de folhas muito pequeninos, que passado pouco tempo murcham e depois volta a deitar mais uns rebentos e voltam a murchar. Um ciclo que se tem mantido sempre. Apesar de estar no meio da relva e ela no verão ser regada diáriamente, pensei que fosse falta de água e deitava quase todos os dias 5 l. água extra, mas nada. O que poderá ser? Clima muito frio?


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Abr 2019 às 20:42)

ct1gnd disse:


> A pitangueira com 8 anos produziu floração muito cedo (pouca) e não parece que as flores vinguem, inclusivé também muitas folhas meio laranjas e até vermelhas, com crescimento mais lento, em zonas da àrvore..está a ser um ano difícil este. Tenho uma feijõa cheinha de brotos de flor e outra ao lado autopolinizante sem uma para amostra, enfim...a Jujuba está agora a rebentar apenas o que também estou a achar tarde...será tudo isto das condições climatéricas?..Luís, sei que tem muita experiência e peço desculpa atempadamente pelo testamento, gostava que a cerejeira se mantivesse pois estava lindíssima e sem perceber como está meio doente mesmo! Uma boa tarde e obrigado pela sua atenção.


Não sei se me podes ajudar, ou alguem aqui no forum.
Tenho uma pitangueira já há 2 anos no meio da minha relva. Conforme a comprei, assim ficou. Deita 2 folhas e morrem-lhe 3. Resultado, tem só o pau do tronco com uns rebentos de folhas muito pequeninos, que passado pouco tempo murcham e depois volta a deitar mais uns rebentos e voltam a murchar. Um ciclo que se tem mantido sempre. Apesar de estar no meio da relva e ela no verão ser regada diáriamente, pensei que fosse falta de água e deitava quase todos os dias 5 l. água extra, mas nada. O que poderá ser? Clima muito frio?[/QUOTE]

Não será água a mais, é que nós humanos, temos tendencia a coloca.r água a mais, o que irá por consequente causar a morte á planta.
Aconselhei na semana passada uma pessoa que tinha, uma laranjeira, no meio de um relvado, sem qualquer tipo de caldeira, o que estava já a deixar a árvore em mau estado, pois o solo não respira, devido ao tapete de raízes da relva.


----------



## Joaogon (22 Abr 2019 às 23:05)

ct1gnd disse:


> A pitangueira com 8 anos produziu floração muito cedo (pouca) e não parece que as flores vinguem, inclusivé também muitas folhas meio laranjas e até vermelhas, com crescimento mais lento, em zonas da àrvore..está a ser um ano difícil este. Tenho uma feijõa cheinha de brotos de flor e outra ao lado autopolinizante sem uma para amostra, enfim...a Jujuba está agora a rebentar apenas o que também estou a achar tarde...será tudo isto das condições climatéricas?..Luís, sei que tem muita experiência e peço desculpa atempadamente pelo testamento, gostava que a cerejeira se mantivesse pois estava lindíssima e sem perceber como está meio doente mesmo! Uma boa tarde e obrigado pela sua atenção.




Não sei se me podes ajudar, ou alguem aqui no forum.
Tenho uma pitangueira já há 2 anos no meio da minha relva. Conforme a comprei, assim ficou. Deita 2 folhas e morrem-lhe 3. Resultado, tem só o pau do tronco com uns rebentos de folhas muito pequeninos, que passado pouco tempo murcham e depois volta a deitar mais uns rebentos e voltam a murchar. Um ciclo que se tem mantido sempre. Apesar de estar no meio da relva e ela no verão ser regada diáriamente, pensei que fosse falta de água e deitava quase todos os dias 5 l. água extra, mas nada. O que poderá ser? Clima muito frio?[/QUOTE]

Pois, elas não gostam muito de frio, costumam perder as folhas todas ou quase e voltam a rebentar...por isso coloquei as minhas 2 em vasos para em pleno Inverno as deixar debaixo de um alpendre qualquer. Pode tentar proteger com manta na geada...elas aguentam -6-7Cº, mas geadas levam-lhe as folhas. Atenção que demora mais uns anos pois a planta tem de fazer um meio ciclo de novo, mas vai crescendo e rebentando.

Também me parece muita água, elas gostam de alguma humidade, mas só rego as minhas quase no humido/meio seco..outra coisa que não gostam é de PH elevado, nada de calcário ou cinza..preferem folhas e bocados de madeira, mesmo algum acidificante que se compra dado 1-2 por ano sem exagerar também ajuda, finalmente à que ver se a relva não lhe tira os nutrientes, ou seja se não tem de adubar mais e por exemplo foliar quando tiver folhas. Enfim se fosse ao Sr. gostando de pitangas ou da Árvore em si que também é muito bonita, comprava uma já crescidinha, pois aguenta-se bem melhor..as minhas já tinham 1,20 - 1,50, são mais caras mas vale a pena. 
Abraço


----------



## ct1gnd (23 Abr 2019 às 00:23)

Quando a comprei já vinha com 1,2 M grandinha e assim se mantém. Abri uma cova com 50x50 +/-, coloquei estrume, terra e plantei, como faço com todas as outras árvores. Só se for a relva, neste caso é grama que lhe tire nutrientes. Mas eu até já pensei que a grama não deve deixar  passar água para as raízes da pitangueira.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Abr 2019 às 09:31)

ct1gnd disse:


> Quando a comprei já vinha com 1,2 M grandinha e assim se mantém. Abri uma cova com 50x50 +/-, coloquei estrume, terra e plantei, como faço com todas as outras árvores. Só se for a relva, neste caso é grama que lhe tire nutrientes. Mas eu até já pensei que a grama não deve deixar  passar água para as raízes da pitangueira.



Pois se as raízes da grama estiverem mesmo muito densas, pode-se dar o caso da planta não chegar a absorver água e nutrientes de que necessita.


----------



## ct1gnd (13 Jul 2019 às 15:56)

Este ano está assim. Até já lhe meti um suporte com medo de o vento a partir.


----------



## pedrw (17 Ago 2019 às 16:26)

Ola a todos!

Já perguntei aqui o nome dessa árvore, que dá esses frutos deliciosos (para quem gosta) e que existe com alguma abundância nos jardins de Sintra, mas já não me recordo do nome que me disseram e também já não encontrei nas mensagens. Se alguém souber o nome desta planta, agradeço. Porque nessa altura plantei uma estaca no meu jardim e já cresceu bastante. Mas só deve frutificar muito tarde porque nunca vi nenhuma com frutos que não fosse já bem adulta...


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Out 2019 às 19:09)

A minha colheita de hoje... Araça vermelho e roxo, sete calotes, jujuba li, e frutinhos de brinco de princesa.  






Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Out 2019 às 19:31)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A minha colheita de hoje... Araça vermelho e roxo, sete calotes, jujuba li, e frutinhos de brinco de princesa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Está tudo com um óptimo aspecto, principalmente os araças é os que mais saltam á vista.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Out 2019 às 19:36)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Está tudo com um óptimo aspecto, principalmente os araças é os que mais saltam á vista.


Eu gosto muito do sabor dos araçás roxos, principalmente quando estão bem maduros... faz lembrar o sabor das ameixas pretas e dos morangos, mas com um piquinho ácido. Adoro!


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Out 2019 às 19:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu gosto muito do sabor dos araçás roxos, principalmente quando estão bem maduros... faz lembrar o sabor das ameixas pretas e dos morangos, mas com um piquinho ácido. Adoro!



Por acaso nunca provei na vida os araçás, mas assim fico já a saber com o que posso contar em termos de sabor.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Out 2019 às 19:44)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Por acaso nunca provei na vida os araçás, mas assim fico já a saber com o que posso contar em termos de sabor.


Mas existem muitos tipos de araçás, e todos diferentes! Estes duvido que arranjes, pois são muito raros...


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Out 2019 às 19:47)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mas existem muitos tipos de araçás, e todos diferentes! Estes duvido que arranjes, pois são muito raros...



Sim, eu sei que existe uma "panóplia" de araçás, esse já faz parte do teu "arsenal" de raridades.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Out 2019 às 19:58)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim, eu sei que existe uma "panóplia" de araçás, esse já faz parte do teu "arsenal" de raridades.


Sim. Na taça estão dois tipos. Um deles está em vias de extinção no Brasil. É o psidium longipetiolatum.


----------



## ct1gnd (3 Out 2019 às 20:34)

Os meus araçás estão ainda todos verdes e o mais curioso é que tem outra vez flor. Acho que nem devem ficar assim tão lindos. Parabéns.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Out 2019 às 20:34)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim. Na taça estão dois tipos. Um deles está em vias de extinção no Brasil. É o psidium longipetiolatum.



Pois se a planta está em extinção no seu país de origem, não é bom sinal de facto, então tens de guardar a tua a "sete chaves", como se costuma dizer.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Out 2019 às 20:59)

ct1gnd disse:


> Os meus araçás estão ainda todos verdes e o mais curioso é que tem outra vez flor. Acho que nem devem ficar assim tão lindos. Parabéns.


Olá! É natural os araçás terem uma segunda floração aquando da maturação dos primeiros frutos. Os seus são vermelhos?


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Out 2019 às 21:01)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois se a planta está em extinção no seu país de origem, não é bom sinal de facto, então tens de guardar a tua a "sete chaves", como se costuma dizer.


Pois é, e para além disso são muito bons e grandes. Estes sabem a morango com limão e ananás. E ao contrário dos outros araçás aguentam muito bem transporte.


----------



## ct1gnd (4 Out 2019 às 00:21)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá! É natural os araçás terem uma segunda floração aquando da maturação dos primeiros frutos. Os seus são vermelhos?


Sim.  São vermelhos. Ainda é uma planta jovem. O ano passado ainda colhi a prova. Este ano pequenina, mas carregadinha, mas acho que já  não amadurecem, se começa a invernar .....


----------



## Hazores (4 Out 2019 às 00:53)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim. Na taça estão dois tipos. Um deles está em vias de extinção no Brasil. É o psidium longipetiolatum.


Boa noite, 
Quais as características que diferenciam o psidium longipetiolatum dos restantes araçás vermelhos. É que tenho uns "Roxos - avermelhados" mas quando como não me sabem a morango limão.
Araças amarelos esses são em abundância, até dá para fazer compota e resistiram ao Lorenzo


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Out 2019 às 10:08)

Hazores disse:


> Boa noite,
> Quais as características que diferenciam o psidium longipetiolatum dos restantes araçás vermelhos. É que tenho uns "Roxos - avermelhados" mas quando como não me sabem a morango limão.
> Araças amarelos esses são em abundância, até dá para fazer compota e resistiram ao Lorenzo


Os araçás deviam ser mais valorizados e cultivados. Dão-se perfeitamente por cá e nutricionalmente muito ricos. 
O psidium longipetiolatum faz uma árvore arredondada, com folhas coreáceas e frequentemente em forma de coração. 
O psidium guineense que é a forma mais comum, faz uma árvore mais longiforme e folhas mais finas e compridas. Os frutos não são tão grandes.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Out 2019 às 10:11)

ct1gnd disse:


> Sim.  São vermelhos. Ainda é uma planta jovem. O ano passado ainda colhi a prova. Este ano pequenina, mas carregadinha, mas acho que já  não amadurecem, se começa a invernar .....


Eles amadurecem num instante, não vai vir frio tão cedo...


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Out 2019 às 11:06)

A folha em forma de coração do psidium longipetiolatum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Out 2019 às 12:40)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A folha em forma de coração do psidium longipetiolatum
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tenho de ver se planto algum por cá, para observar até o comportamento do araçá, faz uma bonita flor.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Out 2019 às 13:07)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Tenho de ver se planto algum por cá, para observar até o comportamento do araçá, faz uma bonita flor.


Sim, a floração é sempre abundante com muitos frutos e o perfume das flores é muito agradável. Normalmente uma árvore adulta dá tantos frutos que uma família não os come. É excelente alimento para as aves e pequenos roedores.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Out 2019 às 13:25)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim, a floração é sempre abundante com muitos frutos e o perfume das flores é muito agradável. Normalmente uma árvore adulta dá tantos frutos que uma família não os come. É excelente alimento para as aves e pequenos roedores.



Tenho de ler, para saber quais são os extremos, a nivel de temperaturas, pela aspecto das folhas que mostraste nas fotos, parce-me que não seja uma folha muito sensível ao frio ou ás geadas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Out 2019 às 13:32)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Tenho de ler, para saber quais são os extremos, a nivel de temperaturas, pela aspecto das folhas que mostraste nas fotos, parce-me que não seja uma folha muito sensível ao frio ou ás geadas.


o Psidium longipetiolatum é muito rústico, eu diria -10C os outros araçás também são aí pelos -4C ou -5C.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Out 2019 às 13:57)

luismeteo3 disse:


> o Psidium longipetiolatum é muito rústico, eu diria -10C os outros araçás também são aí pelos -4C ou -5C.



Então está bem por dentro dos paramentros, para conseguir muitos bons anos, aqui por estes lados.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Out 2019 às 18:06)

Os meus tamarilhos e bananeiras 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Out 2019 às 18:08)

Continuação 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Out 2019 às 18:13)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Continuação
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tens aí umas bonitas bananeiras envasadas, és tu que fazem a sua propagação a partir de alguma mais adulta, e fazes muito bem em aproveitar aí o limoeiro para dar abrigo á bananeira que é uma planta mais frágil, pois tem a folhagem sempre ao longo de todo o ano,
Eu aproveito o espaço todo em redor do meu limoeiro, que é onde tenho o meu viveiro, de onde já estão a sair muitas plantas e árvores para plantar.
E que belos tamarilhos, não te falta aí fruta.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Out 2019 às 18:19)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Tens aí umas bonitas bananeiras envasadas, és tu que fazem a sua propagação a partir de alguma mais adulta, e fazes muito bem em aproveitar aí o limoeiro para dar abrigo á bananeira que é uma planta mais frágil, pois tem a folhagem sempre ao longo de todo o ano,
> Eu aproveito o espaço todo em redor do meu limoeiro, que é onde tenho o meu viveiro, de onde já estão a sair muitas plantas e árvores para plantar.


Sim, no espaço entre o limoeiro e a casa do cão nunca cai geada. Só aqui é que consegui ter tamarilhos, maracujás e pêra meloa, por isso é que me lembrei de plantar as 3 bananeiras e ainda uma mangueira. Este vai ser o primeiro inverno para a mangueira e as bananeiras... vamos ver como corre.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Out 2019 às 18:28)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim, no espaço entre o limoeiro e a casa do cão nunca cai geada. Só aqui é que consegui ter tamarilhos, maracujás e pêra meloa, por isso é que me lembrei de plantar as 3 bananeiras e ainda uma mangueira. Este vai ser o primeiro inverno para a mangueira e as bananeiras... vamos ver como corre.



Esse local que escolheste, não sei se o fizeste através da observação, por ser um local mais protegido, mas isso pode dizer também muito acerca dos teus conhecimentos, eu tenho estudado muito nesta área, em que escolhes uma planta que vulgarmente se chama de criadeira, ou planta mãe, pois só assim se consegue reunir as condições ideias.
Outra coisa que tenho estudao também é sobre a agrofloresta, que é olhar para aquilo que a natureza faz de melhor e replicar, como por expemplo plantares uma árvore de grande porte, logo a 1 metro de distancia, outro de porte mais pequeno, e ainda junto de cada uma delas, podes colocar um arbusto, chamam-se os diferentes estratos arbóreos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Out 2019 às 21:01)

Araças roxos XXL...   






Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Out 2019 às 21:45)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Araças roxos XXL...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estão bem bonitos, e quanto ao tamanho, parecem maçãs, só cohecia os outros mais pequenos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2019 às 16:34)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Estão bem bonitos, e quanto ao tamanho, parecem maçãs, só cohecia os outros mais pequenos.


Esta variedade é mesmo muito grande. Existem mais umas poucas variedades XXL mas o sabor não é tão bom...


----------



## camrov8 (21 Out 2019 às 17:37)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Esta variedade é mesmo muito grande. Existem mais umas poucas variedades XXL mas o sabor não é tão bom...


acontece com quase tudo na agricultura geralmente quando a fruta é maior costuma perder sabor, tenho morangueiras selvagens que dão uns moranguitos pequeninos mas meu deus dão um aroma e um sabor únicos


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2019 às 17:41)

camrov8 disse:


> acontece com quase tudo na agricultura geralmente quando a fruta é maior costuma perder sabor, tenho morangueiras selvagens que dão uns moranguitos pequeninos mas meu deus dão um aroma e um sabor únicos


Mas esta variedade de araçá tem um sabor excelente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Out 2019 às 18:56)

camrov8 disse:


> acontece com quase tudo na agricultura geralmente quando a fruta é maior costuma perder sabor, tenho morangueiras selvagens que dão uns moranguitos pequeninos mas meu deus dão um aroma e um sabor únicos



Sim é verdade isso acontece, pois quanto maior o fruto, maior é a concentração de água e menor será o brix(doce), posso dar o exemplo de um figo seco, que é pequeno, e um dos fruto mais "perigosos " para os diabéticos, pois contém o equivalente a 3 pacotes de açucar, dos que põe nos cafés.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Nov 2019 às 22:31)

Araça amarelo 






Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Nov 2019 às 22:33)

Abacate var bacon 














Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Nov 2019 às 22:36)

Juá-açu (Solanum robustum) em plena floração... o perfume é simplesmente delicioso!














Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Nov 2019 às 18:14)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Juá-açu (Solanum robustum) em plena floração... o perfume é simplesmente delicioso!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Para quem não conhece o juá-açu...


----------



## ct1gnd (3 Nov 2019 às 23:19)

Boa noite luismeteo3. Parabéns pelos magníficos exemplares tropicais que possui.
O abacateiro foi enxertado?
Eu tenho por cá 3 que consegui através de sementeira de caroços. Têm 1 ano e estão muito bonitos. Mas não foram enxertados e já me disseram que se alguma vez produzirem, os frutos serão pequeninos.


----------



## camrov8 (3 Nov 2019 às 23:37)

ct1gnd disse:


> Boa noite luismeteo3. Parabéns pelos magníficos exemplares tropicais que possui.
> O abacateiro foi enxertado?
> Eu tenho por cá 3 que consegui através de sementeira de caroços. Têm 1 ano e estão muito bonitos. Mas não foram enxertados e já me disseram que se alguma vez produzirem, os frutos serão pequeninos.


poderá ser, do que sei as sementes das árvores de não são iguais aos pais, basicamente todas as arvores de pera rocha são todas irmãs criadas de estaca e enxertadas e sei que por exemplo as sementes de melancias são de melancias criadas indoor todas da mesma classe


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2019 às 10:20)

camrov8 disse:


> poderá ser, do que sei as sementes das árvores de não são iguais aos pais, basicamente todas as arvores de pera rocha são todas irmãs criadas de estaca e enxertadas e sei que por exemplo as sementes de melancias são de melancias criadas indoor todas da mesma classe


Sim é isso mesmo. Os frutos gerados de um abacateiro de semente não são iguais a essa variedade, mas podem dar bons frutos. Seja como for é bom enxertar pois reduz muito o tempo para o abacateiro dar frutos. Existem várias possibilidades de enxertos para os abacateiros mas o melhor é este:


Tem menos rejeições do que o enxerto em V.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2019 às 19:34)

Vegetais tropicais muito nutritivos e deliciosos

Ora pro nobis (Pereskia aculeata)











Okinawa spinash (Gynura crepioides)











Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Nov 2019 às 11:08)

O Ora pro nobis é mesmo um super alimento. Fica aqui uma pequena amostra...


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Nov 2019 às 11:12)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O Ora pro nobis é mesmo um super alimento. Fica aqui uma pequena amostra...



É uma planta que me tem chamado a atenção, pois ultimamente tenho visto muitas perguntas acerca do assunto é vários grupos no facebook, e olhando para os nutrientes que apresentas na tabela em cima, é mesmo uma super planta.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Nov 2019 às 11:16)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É uma planta que me tem chamado a atenção, pois ultimamente tenho visto muitas perguntas acerca do assunto é vários grupos no facebook, e olhando para os nutrientes que apresentas na tabela em cima, é mesmo uma super planta.


E é deliciosa! E se tivermos sorte ainda dá frutos!


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Nov 2019 às 11:20)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O Ora pro nobis é mesmo um super alimento. Fica aqui uma pequena amostra...


Bom dia, pode ser cultivada em Portugal?
Dá para fazer chá por exemplo?


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Nov 2019 às 11:34)

Davidmpb disse:


> Bom dia, pode ser cultivada em Portugal?
> Dá para fazer chá por exemplo?


Dá pois! Não viste as fotos das minhas plantinhas? 
Eu diria que para chá é mal empregada, pois é deliciosa quer crua quer cozinhada!


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Nov 2019 às 11:53)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Dá pois! Não viste as fotos das minhas plantinhas?
> Eu diria que para chá é mal empregada, pois é deliciosa quer crua quer cozinhada!


Agora já vi, achas que posso plantar aqui?


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Nov 2019 às 12:26)

Davidmpb disse:


> Agora já vi, achas que posso plantar aqui?


Sim podes. Num sitio protegido, numa sombra debaixo de uma árvore de folha perene ou até num vaso. Mesmo que esteja num sítio mais desprotegido, a parte aérea vai morrer no inverno e voltar a rebentar na primavera. Por isso deve ficar num vaso até ter um bom tamanho. Ela pega de estaca ou por semente, mas por semente demora muito a crescer... mesmo as flores são lindíssimas!


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Nov 2019 às 12:38)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim podes. Num sitio protegido, numa sombra debaixo de uma árvore de folha perene ou até num vaso. Mesmo que esteja num sítio mais desprotegido, a parte aérea vai morrer no inverno e voltar a rebentar na primavera. Por isso deve ficar num vaso até ter um bom tamanho. Ela pega de estaca ou por semente, mas por semente demora muito a crescer... mesmo as flores são lindíssimas!



Dá um bela flor, então concerteza ela vai gostar de ficar plantada por debaixo, de um limoeiro, ou laranjeira.
Eu já tinha lido, que os nossos conterraneos brasileiros, pois falamos a mesma língua, tiram muito partido desta planta, exploram-na em todas as vertentes.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Nov 2019 às 12:47)

E já agora estes são os frutos...


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Nov 2019 às 12:53)

luismeteo3 disse:


> E já agora estes são os frutos...




É um fruto muito bonito, não haja dúvidas, tens experiencia com propagação de estaca de goji, e qual a melhor altura do ano,para o fazer.
É caso para dizer que não me canso de aprender e admirar a tua sabedoria em torno das plantas tropicais.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Nov 2019 às 12:56)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É um fruto muito bonito, não haja dúvidas, tens experiencia com propagação de estaca de goji, e qual a melhor altura do ano,para o fazer.
> É caso para dizer que não me canso de aprender e admirar a tua sabedoria em torno das plantas tropicais.


Para propagar as estacas de goji penso que é melhor no início da primavera mal comecem a rebentar...
Obrigado!


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Nov 2019 às 12:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Para propagar as estacas de goji penso que é melhor no início da primavera mal comecem a rebentar...
> Obrigado!



Pois foi o que pensei, é também nessa altura que eu faço a maioria de propagação através de estacaria, mas pelo sim, pelo não perguntei-te como a goji, para mim é uma planta ainda nova, e com pouco conhecimento sobre ela.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Nov 2019 às 13:10)




----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Nov 2019 às 13:17)

luismeteo3 disse:


> pois é deliciosa quer crua quer cozinhada!





Davidmpb disse:


> Agora já vi, achas que posso plantar aqui?



Bom, @Davidmpb caso cultives, vamos fazer umas com feijão, tipo as Labaças 

Ahhh eu levo o tinto


----------



## camrov8 (7 Nov 2019 às 13:28)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois foi o que pensei, é também nessa altura que eu faço a maioria de propagação através de estacaria, mas pelo sim, pelo não perguntei-te como a goji, para mim é uma planta ainda nova, e com pouco conhecimento sobre ela.


é muito robusta plantei um pé e esta forte e propagasse em força acho que deve ser por rizoma tipo as framboesas  pois rebentam novas plantas perto da primeira


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Nov 2019 às 13:56)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Bom, @Davidmpb caso cultives, vamos fazer umas com feijão, tipo as Labaças
> 
> Ahhh eu levo o tinto


Com feijão deve ser bem bom! O meu almoço foi omelete com queijo e ora pro nobis... estava óptimo!


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Nov 2019 às 14:19)

Mais um vegetal fabuloso para a saúde...







Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Nov 2019 às 14:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Nov 2019 às 20:30)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Nov 2019 às 20:44)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Nov 2019 às 20:54)




----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Nov 2019 às 21:16)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Este jardim, ou bosque de alimentos, porque comida é coisa que nunca costuma faltar ao longo do ano, é o sonho de qualquer pessoa, o meu era mesmo, quando já fosse "velhote" e mostrar todas as árvores que o pai e o avo tinha plantado ao longo da vida, é daquelas coisas extremamente gratificantes, pelo menos 1 coisa já posso dizer, que já se observa algumas boas transformação no meu terreno, em cerca de 6 anos de trabalho, assim de forma mais séria, onde antes poucas árvores existiam, hoje, são já algumas centenas delas, e terei todo o gosto em continuar este trabalho.
Eu costumo ver muitos destes vídeos, do Brasil, e o clima tropical de lá é uma coisa extraordinária, agora nós estivémos estas últimas semanas mais ou menos tropicais, e via-se que as plantas e todo o tipo de fungos assim numa explosão de vida, isto já para não falar que em termos de conhecimentos nesta área, nós estamos mais de 40 anos atrasados em relação a eles.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Nov 2019 às 21:44)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Este jardim, ou bosque de alimentos, porque comida é coisa que nunca costuma faltar ao longo do ano, é o sonho de qualquer pessoa, o meu era mesmo, quando já fosse "velhote" e mostrar todas as árvores que o pai e o avo tinha plantado ao longo da vida, é daquelas coisas extremamente gratificantes, pelo menos 1 coisa já posso dizer, que já se observa algumas boas transformação no meu terreno, em cerca de 6 anos de trabalho, assim de forma mais séria, onde antes poucas árvores existiam, hoje, são já algumas centenas delas, e terei todo o gosto em continuar este trabalho.
> Eu costumo ver muitos destes vídeos, do Brasil, e o clima tropical de lá é uma coisa extraordinária, agora nós estivémos estas últimas semanas mais ou menos tropicais, e via-se que as plantas e todo o tipo de fungos assim numa explosão de vida, isto já para não falar que em termos de conhecimentos nesta área, nós estamos mais de 40 anos atrasados em relação a eles.


Pois este também é o meu sonho. No terreno onde temos a casa não existia nada para além de pinhal e 5 sobreiros. Comecei por cortar os pinheiros, plantar árvores de fruto na parte superior e na parte inferior mais fria e exposta plantámos vinha e oliveiras.
Depois comecei a interessar-me pelas árvores de fruto sub-tropicais. A zona menos exposta debaixo dos grandes sobreiros continuava livre... uma coisa levou a outra... fui estudando, vendo o que se dava por cá, fazendo muitos erros... mas começo agora a ver o fruto das minhas tentativas.
O nosso país tem muitas potencialidades. Podemos produzir uma variedade muito maior do que produzimos quer em fruta quer em vegetais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Nov 2019 às 21:54)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois este também é o meu sonho. No terreno onde temos a casa não existia nada para além de pinhal e 5 sobreiros. Comecei por cortar os pinheiros, plantar árvores de fruto na parte superior e na parte inferior mais fria e exposta plantámos vinha e oliveiras.
> Depois comecei a interessar-me pelas árvores de fruto sub-tropicais. A zona menos exposta debaixo dos grandes sobreiros continuava livre... uma coisa levou a outra... fui estudando, vendo o que se dava por cá, fazendo muitos erros... mas começo agora a ver o fruto das minhas tentativas.
> O nosso país tem muitas potencialidades. Podemos produzir uma variedade muito maior do que produzimos quer em fruta quer em vegetais.



É bem verdade, no Algarve já se está a começar a apostar em algumas culturas tropicais, também o micro-clima de lá com temperaturas amenas, dá uma valente ajuda.
Está como eu desde que começei a interessar-me serimente pela agricultura biológica, permacultura, sistemas agroflorestais, microbiologia, já não consigo passar um dia que sem aprender mais e mais, e depois conjugando com algumas formações que vou fazendo, para complementar conhecimentos, mas depois assim que chego a casa, tento logo colocá-los em prática, porque só assim é que aprendes melhor, é fazer mesmo, não interessa se corre bem ou mal, até porque depois terás hipótese de repetir o que falhou.
Uma árvore como um sobreiro, pode abrigar muitas plantas por debaixo da sua copa, até porque apesar de ser de folha perene, vai sempre renovando a folhagem, e cria assim muita matéria organica.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Nov 2019 às 22:04)

Pois e debaixo dos sobreiros não cai geada... eles são bem grandes!


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Nov 2019 às 11:41)

Outra cultura extremamente interessante são as dioscoreas, plantas produtoras de tuberculos aéreos e no subsolo.

Esta é a dioscorea bulbifera ou cará moela...


----------



## Miguel Slash (12 Nov 2019 às 15:02)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá boa tarde! sim, a groselha dos Açores é a Elaeagnus umbellata. Também tenho a Elaeagnus latifolia e a multiflora ou goumi. Também tenho 4 árvores da Hippophae rhamnoides (espinheiro marítimo) que é aparentada e nutricionalmente impressionante! De tudo o que tenho, ainda não estão muitas árvores a frutificar. Só estão o abacate reed, uma goiabeira (das 6 que tenho), todos os tipos de araçás, a anoneira cherimoya, a lucuma... mas  para o ano começam as que faltam quase todas. São quase todas árvores adultas.



Olá boa tarde. Estou a pensar plantar Hippophae rhamnoides (espinheiro marítimo) em Évora e reparei que este post ja' e' de 2016. Como se estão a dar as suas passado este tempo? Dão fruto? Pelo que percebi é preciso ter um macho e uma femea.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Nov 2019 às 19:02)

Miguel Slash disse:


> Olá boa tarde. Estou a pensar plantar Hippophae rhamnoides (espinheiro marítimo) em Évora e reparei que este post ja' e' de 2016. Como se estão a dar as suas passado este tempo? Dão fruto? Pelo que percebi é preciso ter um macho e uma femea.


Olá Miguel. Boa tarde. Esta espécie é dioica. Ainda não atinei bem com ela. Dá bagas mas muito poucas... é um bocado exigente. Não custa tentar... pode ser que tenha sorte. Penso que a Plantfor tem ou então manda vir de fora...
Obrigado e bem haja!


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Nov 2019 às 16:08)

Feijoas XXL acabadas de apanhar... Maiores que goiabas! 







Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Nov 2019 às 16:52)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Feijoas XXL acabadas de apanhar... Maiores que goiabas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E que bem bonitas que elas estão, são mesmo grandes.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Nov 2019 às 16:53)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Feijoas XXL acabadas de apanhar... Maiores que goiabas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E que bem bonitas que elas estão, são mesmo grandes.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2019 às 17:37)

A minha primeira lima da Tailândia (citrus histrix). É bem ácida e aromática, fundamental na cozinha tailandesa. Até as folhas usam. 









Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Nov 2019 às 17:45)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A minha primeira lima da Tailândia (citrus histrix). É bem ácida e aromática, fundamental na cozinha tailandesa. Até as folhas usam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quantas mais utilidade tiver uma árvores, ou planta, melhor, é como o caso da figueira que toda toda a planta pode ser usada, sem nenhum desperdício, como é o caso das sementes, do fruto, e mesma a palma, que pode ser comestível, quando esta é ainda tenra.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2019 às 17:47)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Quantas mais utilidade tiver uma árvores, ou planta, melhor, é como o caso da figueira que toda toda a planta pode ser usada, sem nenhum desperdício, como é o caso das sementes, do fruto, e mesma a palma, que pode ser comestível, quando esta é ainda tenra.


As folhas da figueira comem-se? Explica lá melhor por favor...


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Nov 2019 às 18:19)

luismeteo3 disse:


> As folhas da figueira comem-se? Explica lá melhor por favor...



Esqueci-me de referir que estava a falar das palmas da figueira da índia.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2019 às 18:22)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Esqueci-me de referir que estava a falar das palmas da figueira da índia.


Ok essas... de repente assustei-me, pensei que se comiam folhas de figueira. Para mim essa é a piteira ou figueira da índia...


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Nov 2019 às 18:36)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ok essas... de repente assustei-me, pensei que se comiam folhas de figueira. Para mim essa é a piteira ou figueira da índia...



Pois, as folha da figueira dita normal, que eu saiba, só as ovelhas e as cabras é que as comem.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2019 às 17:18)

A minha passiflora alata a florir pela primeira vez...












Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2019 às 17:00)

A fruta que apanhei hoje...   






Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## VimDePantufas (28 Nov 2019 às 17:05)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A fruta que apanhei hoje...
> Mas que espectáculo, muitos parabéns !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2019 às 17:10)

Muito obrigado! É incrível como quase em Dezembro ainda estou a apanhar araçás... sinal que este ano ainda não tive aqui frio...


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Nov 2019 às 17:13)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A fruta que apanhei hoje...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uma rica cesta de fruta, ainda para mais nesta época.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2019 às 17:17)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Uma rica cesta de fruta, ainda para mais nesta época.


Pois é... as variedades são:
feijoa, araçá amarelo, araçá vermelho, sete capotes, lima caviar, lima thai, laranja da bahia, laranja moro e satsuma miyagawa...


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Nov 2019 às 17:20)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois é... as variedades são:
> feijoa, araçá amarelo, araçá vermelho, sete capotes, lima caviar, lima thai, laranja da bahia, laranja moro e satsuma miyagawa...



Ainda consegui identificar, quase tudo o que estava na cesta.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Nov 2019 às 17:28)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A fruta que apanhei hoje...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Belo cabaz de frutas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2019 às 18:07)

Davidmpb disse:


> Belo cabaz de frutas.


Obrigado... estas eu sei que são biológicas...


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2019 às 20:24)

Aqui está mais uma fruta que se podia cultivar com mais frequência por cá... o sapote branco!


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Nov 2019 às 20:57)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui está mais uma fruta que se podia cultivar com mais frequência por cá... o sapote branco!



Um dos entraves, ou que pode ser pelo menos para a maioria das pessoas, pode ser devido aos preços de mercado, que ainda são elevados no que toca a árvores tropicais, não estou a falar desta planta em concreto mas já vi algumas agora á venda entre os 25 a 30 euros, e algumas mais raras podem superar os 50 euros.
Outra árvore que apesar de não ser topical, que é bem cara, são as nogueiras enxertadas, ou os castanheiros, que são já resistentes á doença da tinta, ambos quase chegam aos 20 euros por planta.
Por isso é que nos novos nogueirais, que vão surgindo agora muito pelo ribatejo, e na zona do Alqueva, deve ser igual, é que normalmente plantam  _juglans regia, _e depois no ano seguinte enxertam com a variedade pretendida.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2019 às 21:56)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Um dos entraves, ou que pode ser pelo menos para a maioria das pessoas, pode ser devido aos preços de mercado, que ainda são elevados no que toca a árvores tropicais, não estou a falar desta planta em concreto mas já vi algumas agora á venda entre os 25 a 30 euros, e algumas mais raras podem superar os 50 euros.
> Outra árvore que apesar de não ser topical, que é bem cara, são as nogueiras enxertadas, ou os castanheiros, que são já resistentes á doença da tinta, ambos quase chegam aos 20 euros por planta.
> Por isso é que nos novos nogueirais, que vão surgindo agora muito pelo ribatejo, e na zona do Alqueva, deve ser igual, é que normalmente plantam  _juglans regia, _e depois no ano seguinte enxertam com a variedade pretendida.


Na feira consegues comprar por 15 euros a 20 euros no máximo


----------



## João Pedro (28 Nov 2019 às 22:27)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A fruta que apanhei hoje...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Qualquer dia vais ter de começar a oferecer cabazes aos membros do fórum...  Belíssimo e apetitoso


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2019 às 22:36)

João Pedro disse:


> Qualquer dia vais ter de começar a oferecer cabazes aos membros do fórum...  Belíssimo e apetitoso


Well... who knows...     Obrigado!


----------



## João Pedro (28 Nov 2019 às 22:38)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Well... who knows...     Obrigado!


Olha que estou viciado em feijoas. Estou mortinho para que as que plantei no jardim dos meus pais comecem a dar fruto 
Descobri aqui umas no Porto... ali à mão de semear para quem as reconhecer...


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2019 às 22:39)

João Pedro disse:


> Olha que estou viciado em feijoas. Estou mortinho para que as que plantei no jardim dos meus pais comecem a dar fruto
> Descobri aqui umas no Porto... ali à mão de semear para quem as reconhecer...


Mas já comeste? Eu gosto muito. E é um fruto muito rico, até iodo tem!


----------



## João Pedro (28 Nov 2019 às 22:42)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mas já comeste? Eu gosto muito. E é um fruto muito rico, até iodo tem!


Claro que sim, se não como estaria viciado? 
Bom, não diria "agarrado" mas aprendi a gostar delas desde as primeiras que comi. É verdadeiramente um fruto muito interessante. Já dei a conhecer a mais algumas pessoas que ficaram com a mesma opinião.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Nov 2019 às 22:43)

Aqui há uma semana deram-me uns tamarilhos para provar, não gostei muito do sabor, fiquei desiludido


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Nov 2019 às 22:44)

João Pedro disse:


> Descobri aqui umas no Porto... ali à mão de semear para quem as reconhecer...


Epá, faz lá o mapa para quando eu lá for almoçar comer algumas.

Este ano a produção de feijoas foi excepcional. Mesmo não tendo grandes dias de geada, uma condição para melhorar a produção deste fruto...maravilhoso!

Já tenho mais uma planta que nasceu no pé da principal, tenho de a levar para o terreno do meu irmão para produzir ainda mais. Lá as condições deverão ser ainda melhores.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2019 às 22:46)

João Pedro disse:


> Claro que sim, se não como estaria viciado?
> Bom, não diria "agarrado" mas aprendi a gostar delas desde as primeiras que comi. É verdadeiramente um fruto muito interessante. Já dei a conhecer a mais algumas pessoas que ficaram com a mesma opinião.


Sabes que na Nova Zelândia onde têm uma verdadeira industria à volta da sua produção até fazem "champanhe" a partir dela e vendem feijoas congeladas todo o ano...


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2019 às 22:48)

João Pedro disse:


> Aqui há uma semana deram-me uns tamarilhos para provar, não gostei muito do sabor, fiquei desiludido


O tamarilho tem um sabor difícil. Em doce é mais fácil comer ou em sumo de tamarilho e laranja. Eles têm de se comer bem maduros...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Nov 2019 às 22:51)

João Pedro disse:


> Olha que estou viciado em feijoas. Estou mortinho para que as que plantei no jardim dos meus pais comecem a dar fruto
> Descobri aqui umas no Porto... ali à mão de semear para quem as reconhecer...





luismeteo3 disse:


> Mas já comeste? Eu gosto muito. E é um fruto muito rico, até iodo tem!





João Pedro disse:


> Claro que sim, se não como estaria viciado?
> Bom, não diria "agarrado" mas aprendi a gostar delas desde as primeiras que comi. É verdadeiramente um fruto muito interessante. Já dei a conhecer a mais algumas pessoas que ficaram com a mesma opinião.



Há com cada coincidência... Hoje no trabalho vi uma colega precisamente a comer um fruto que até agora desconhecia, e agora descobri que é uma feijoa graças aos vossos posts 

Na altura quando vi até pensei que fosse uma anona, mas depois descartei essa hipótese. Estamos sempre a aprender


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2019 às 22:52)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Há com cada coincidência... Hoje no trabalho vi uma colega precisamente a comer um fruto que até agora desconhecia, e agora descobri que é uma feijoa graças aos vossos posts
> 
> Na altura quando vi até pensei que fosse uma anona, mas depois descartei essa hipótese. Estamos sempre a aprender


Para a próxima tens de provar...


----------



## João Pedro (28 Nov 2019 às 22:52)

Aristocrata disse:


> Epá, faz lá o mapa para quando eu lá for almoçar comer algumas.
> 
> Este ano a produção de feijoas foi excepcional. Mesmo não tendo grandes dias de geada, uma condição para melhorar a produção deste fruto...maravilhoso!
> 
> Já tenho mais uma planta que nasceu no pé da principal, tenho de a levar para o terreno do meu irmão para produzir ainda mais. Lá as condições deverão ser ainda melhores.


 são vários pés de duas variedades diferentes, uma de casca lisa e com a polpa mais doce, e a outra de casca mais rugosa e polpa mais ácida. Bem visíveis numa localização apenas no sítio onde filmei os últimos três vídeos que aqui partilhei... ainda te lembras onde foi? 



luismeteo3 disse:


> Sabes que na Nova Zelândia onde têm uma verdadeira industria à volta da sua produção até fazem "champanhe" a partir dela e vendem feijoas congeladas todo o ano...


Sei pois 



luismeteo3 disse:


> O tamarilho tem um sabor difícil. Em doce é mais fácil comer ou em sumo de tamarilho e laranja. Eles têm de se comer bem maduros...


Sim, tenho estado à espera que fiquem bem maduros, ainda ali tenho um, mas não estou muito convencido...


----------



## João Pedro (28 Nov 2019 às 22:55)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Há com cada coincidência... Hoje no trabalho vi uma colega precisamente a comer um fruto que até agora desconhecia, e agora descobri que é uma feijoa graças aos vossos posts
> 
> Na altura quando vi até pensei que fosse uma anona, mas depois descartei essa hipótese. Estamos sempre a aprender


São bastante caras no supermercado, mas vale a pena comprar duas ou três só para experimentar. Foi o que eu fiz da primeira vez  Não devem estar completamente duras ao apertar.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Nov 2019 às 22:58)

Eu gostava de provar era o ingá... as descrições do sabor são deliciosas  Não tens planos de plantar uma dessas Luís?


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2019 às 23:00)

João Pedro disse:


> Eu gostava de provar era o ingá... as descrições do sabor são deliciosas  Não tens planos de plantar uma dessas Luís?


Eu tenho e já deu este ano... acho que já tinha postado a foto...


----------



## João Pedro (28 Nov 2019 às 23:02)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu tenho e já deu este ano... acho que já tinha postado a foto...


A sério? Tens tudo pá...  Não me lembro de ver, deve ter-me escapado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2019 às 23:04)

João Pedro disse:


> A sério? Tens tudo pá...  Não me lembro de ver, deve ter-me escapado.


Tenho a inga vulpina. Eu gostei, é doce e floral ao mesmo tempo, mas apanhei antes do tempo acho eu. Vi depois na net mais gordas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2019 às 23:09)

Inga vulpina, flores e frutos  
















Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (28 Nov 2019 às 23:10)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Tenho a inga vulpina. Eu gostei, é doce e floral ao mesmo tempo, mas apanhei antes do tempo acho eu. Vi depois na net mais gordas.


Estava aqui a ler que existem cerca de 300 espécies de ingá  Sempre que ouvi falar do fruto referem-se ao seu sabor doce e abaunilhado, muito popular entre a macacada da Amazónia


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2019 às 23:11)

João Pedro disse:


> Estava aqui a ler que existem cerca de 300 espécies de ingá  Sempre que ouvi falar do fruto referem-se ao seu sabor doce e abaunilhado, muito popular entre a macacada da Amazónia


Eu vou ter mais variedades...


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2019 às 23:11)

João Pedro disse:


> Estava aqui a ler que existem cerca de 300 espécies de ingá  Sempre que ouvi falar do fruto referem-se ao seu sabor doce e abaunilhado, muito popular entre a macacada da Amazónia


Sim são plantas fabulosas e como são fabaceas fixam azoto no solo.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Nov 2019 às 23:12)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Inga vulpina, flores e frutos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As que vi não eram assim; a vagem era muito mais comprida e com mais sementes.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2019 às 23:13)

João Pedro disse:


> As que vi não eram assim; a vagem era muito mais comprida e com mais sementes.


Esta é uma variedade mais rara... a que tu viste devia ser a inga edulis


----------



## João Pedro (28 Nov 2019 às 23:14)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Esta é uma variedade mais rara... a que tu viste devia ser a inga edulis


É capaz... a primeira vez que vi foi num documentário da National Geographic


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2019 às 23:16)

João Pedro disse:


> É capaz... a primeira vez que vi foi num documentário da National Geographic


Tanto esta espécie como a inga edulis são rústicas...  é bem interessante. Se para o ano voltar a dar mando-te umas vagens por correio.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Nov 2019 às 23:16)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Tanto esta espécie como a inga edulis são rústicas...  é bem interessante. Se para o ano voltar a dar mando-te umas vagens por correio.


A sério? Fixe  Obrigado


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2019 às 23:18)

João Pedro disse:


> A sério? Fixe  Obrigado


Claro que sim, tenho todo o gosto!    Vamos ver como corre o ano e se não há entradas de frio demasiado agressivas...


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Dez 2019 às 18:16)

Apesar do frio e geada as minhas bananeiras continuam bem e a crescer, principalmente estas três variedades. São a Musa robusta, dajiao e rajapuri.













Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (5 Dez 2019 às 23:39)

Este é o meu tamarilo. Foi o primeiro ano que frutificou. Acham que está na altura de os colher?






Enviado do meu SM-A505FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Dez 2019 às 23:48)

ct1gnd disse:


> Este é o meu tamarilo. Foi o primeiro ano que frutificou. Acham que está na altura de os colher?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Está bonito mas ainda é cedo... tem de estar bem maduro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Dez 2019 às 22:31)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Apesar do frio e geada as minhas bananeiras continuam bem e a crescer, principalmente estas três variedades. São a Musa robusta, dajiao e rajapuri.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As bananeiras estão bem bonitas, e bem protegidos aí pelo limoeiro, que por sinal igualmente com uns limões bem grandes.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2019 às 22:35)

Pedro1993 disse:


> As bananeiras estão bem bonitas, e bem protegidos aí pelo limoeiro, que por sinal igualmente com uns limões bem grandes.


Sim estes limões são grandes... esta pequena zona fica protegida pela casa dos cães. Os tamarilhos também fazem de para frio pois ficam por cima...


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Dez 2019 às 18:59)

Hoje começamos a apanhar os frutos da murta para fazer licor...
Não é um fruto tropical mas aqui fica. 






Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Dez 2019 às 19:01)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Hoje começamos a apanhar os frutos da murta para fazer licor...
> Não é um fruto tropical mas aqui fica.
> 
> 
> ...



Por cá também já as apanhei, mas foi para semear, é uma planta que gosto muito de ver, primeiro pela flor, e depois pelo seu fruto, e sabendo que se dão tão bem, pois são autóctones, e não precisam de cuidados.
E elas este ano estavam bem "gordinhas".


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Dez 2019 às 19:03)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Por cá também já as apanhei, mas foi para semear, é uma planta que gosto muito de ver, primeiro pela flor, e depois pelo seu fruto, e sabendo que se dão tão bem, pois são autóctones, e não precisam de cuidados.


Olá Pedro! Pois é, e têm muitas utilizações... não é só nos licores. Quem é mestre no uso da murta são os Italianos... aliás a minha variedade vem de lá.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Dez 2019 às 19:10)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá Pedro! Pois é, e têm muitas utilizações... não é só nos licores. Quem é mestre no uso da murta são os Italianos... aliás a minha variedade vem de lá.



Pois, é verdade fazem uma belas iguarias com este pequeno fruto, desde doces/compotas, licores, e secalhar tanto mais, e que ainda não se descobriu.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Dez 2019 às 19:15)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois, é verdade fazem uma belas iguarias com este pequeno fruto, desde doces/compotas, licores, e secalhar tanto mais, e que ainda não se descobriu.


E mesmo com as folhas. Eles usam-nas nos assados como nós usamos o louro...


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Dez 2019 às 19:43)

luismeteo3 disse:


> E mesmo com as folhas. Eles usam-nas nos assados como nós usamos o louro...



Pois as folhas, ou as flores quando no auge da sua floração exalem um odor a citrino, antigamente as noivas levavam também as flores nos seus bouquet's.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Dez 2019 às 18:22)

Os meus primeiros tamarilhos...

E as árvores estão carregadas!
















Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Dez 2019 às 18:25)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Os meus primeiros tamarilhos...
> 
> E as árvores estão carregadas!
> 
> ...



Olá Luís, que grande diversidade de fruto por m2, os tamarilhos estão bem bonitos, assim aos cachos, vejo aí pera melão, e limão, um cantinho bem aproveitado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Dez 2019 às 18:28)

Hoje apanhei as últimas feijoas, os primeiros tamarilhos e limoes... Ainda tenho araças amarelos. 






Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Dez 2019 às 18:31)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Olá Luís, que grande diversidade de fruto por m2, os tamarilhos estão bem bonitos, assim aos cachos, vejo aí pera melão, e limão, um cantinho bem aproveitado.


Obrigado! Sim aí nesse espaço tenho physalis, pera meloa, vários tipos de maracujá, 3 árvores de tamarilho, 3 bananeiras e uma mangueira... 
Não cai geada pois a casa dos cães faz barreira.


----------



## ct1gnd (20 Dez 2019 às 15:54)

A Elsa ajudou na colheita. Parte deles já estavam no chão.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-A505FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Júlio Lopes (20 Dez 2019 às 20:09)

Boas, sou novo no fórum, tenho algumas árvores e plantas Tropicais, tais como manga, anoneira, abraças, feijoa, pitangeira, pitaia, mirangolo e paw paw. Da maior parte ainda não comi fruta. 
Alguém aqui que tenha paw paw? Qual a melhor forma de a multiplicar? Dá para enxertar? Se sim qual o porta enxertos? Por alporquia? Por estaca?


----------



## ct1gnd (20 Dez 2019 às 20:40)

Júlio Lopes disse:


> Boas, sou novo no fórum, tenho algumas árvores e plantas Tropicais, tais como manga, anoneira, abraças, feijoa, pitangeira, pitaia, mirangolo e paw paw. Da maior parte ainda não comi fruta.
> Alguém aqui que tenha paw paw? Qual a melhor forma de a multiplicar? Dá para enxertar? Se sim qual o porta enxertos? Por alporquia? Por estaca?


Temos aí um expert na matéria que certamente te irá responder. O @luismeteo3


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Dez 2019 às 20:11)

Júlio Lopes disse:


> Boas, sou novo no fórum, tenho algumas árvores e plantas Tropicais, tais como manga, anoneira, abraças, feijoa, pitangeira, pitaia, mirangolo e paw paw. Da maior parte ainda não comi fruta.
> Alguém aqui que tenha paw paw? Qual a melhor forma de a multiplicar? Dá para enxertar? Se sim qual o porta enxertos? Por alporquia? Por estaca?


Olá boa tarde. Eu tenho pawpaws e já comi fruta este ano. São uma delícia! A melhor maneira de multiplicar é por semente e sim, dá para enxertar.


----------



## Júlio Lopes (21 Dez 2019 às 21:38)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá boa tarde. Eu tenho pawpaws e já comi fruta este ano. São uma delícia! A melhor maneira de multiplicar é por semente e sim, dá para enxertar.


Eu tenho apenas uma árvore paw paw, supostamente autofertil, este ano deu bastante flor, umas vermelhas outras verdes, só que não vingou nenhuma, portanto ainda não provei tal fruta. No início de Julho as folhas começaram a amarelar e a engelhar, pensei que fosse secar. Como apenas tenho aquela queria ter mais, caso alguma seque e para ajudar na polinização. É possível postar fotos das suas árvores?


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Dez 2019 às 21:54)

Júlio Lopes disse:


> Eu tenho apenas uma árvore paw paw, supostamente autofertil, este ano deu bastante flor, umas vermelhas outras verdes, só que não vingou nenhuma, portanto ainda não provei tal fruta. No início de Julho as folhas começaram a amarelar e a engelhar, pensei que fosse secar. Como apenas tenho aquela queria ter mais, caso alguma seque e para ajudar na polinização. É possível postar fotos das suas árvores?


Olá. O pawpaw precisa de ser bem regado. Ele sofre um bocado com temperaturas altas. Se a sua árvore for como o meu só começou este ano a dar apesar de ter floração desde novo. O pawpaw é polinizado apenas por formigas e moscas. Uma das técnicas é por na árvore detritos que atraiam moscas como residuos de fruta, espinhas de peixe, etc. Eu também espalho açúcar pelos ramos e flores para atrair as formigas... eu tenho fotos do meu pawpaw neste seguimento.


----------



## Júlio Lopes (21 Dez 2019 às 22:03)

Ok, desconhecia tal facto, obrigado pela dica, pode ser que este ano consiga vingar algum fruto. Onde costuma comprar as suas árvores? Pretendia comprar um sapote branco, mas por aqui não costumo ver


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Dez 2019 às 22:04)

Fotos do meu paw paw. Foi a primeira vez que deu frutos, por isso são pequenos. 




















Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Dez 2019 às 22:06)

Júlio Lopes disse:


> Ok, desconhecia tal facto, obrigado pela dica, pode ser que este ano consiga vingar algum fruto. Onde costuma comprar as suas árvores? Pretendia comprar um sapote branco, mas por aqui não costumo ver


Os hortos nacionais já têm isso tudo. Nas feiras os vendedores das árvores de fruto já arranjam muita coisa inclusive sapote branco.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Dez 2019 às 22:08)

By the way o meu avatar são frutos de pawpaw...


----------



## Júlio Lopes (21 Dez 2019 às 22:37)

luismeteo3 disse:


> By the way o meu avatar são frutos de pawpaw...


OK. A minha é um pouco mais pequena, pode ser que este ano já dê. Obrigado pelas fotos, não conhecia ninguém que tivesse


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Dez 2019 às 22:46)

Júlio Lopes disse:


> OK. A minha é um pouco mais pequena, pode ser que este ano já dê. Obrigado pelas fotos, não conhecia ninguém que tivesse


Eu recomendo vivamente a todos os que gostarem de frutas doces  
Principalmente no norte e centro do país existem excelentes condições para a produção desta fruta... quanto mais frio melhor!


----------



## Júlio Lopes (21 Dez 2019 às 22:47)

luismeteo3 disse:


> By the way o meu avatar são frutos de pawpaw...


OK. A minha é um pouco mais pequena, pode ser que este ano já dê. Obrigado pelas fotos, não conhecia ninguém que tivesse


----------



## Júlio Lopes (21 Dez 2019 às 22:50)

Ok, a minha é um pouco mais pequena, mas com as dicas talvez já dê este ano


----------



## Júlio Lopes (21 Dez 2019 às 22:53)

Então não existe risco de queimar com o frio ou com o gelo? Não vale a pena tapar no inverno?


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Dez 2019 às 22:55)

Júlio Lopes disse:


> Então não existe risco de queimar com o frio ou com o gelo? Não vale a pena tapar no inverno?


Não! Este é um fruto de frio! Quanto mais frio a árvore receber no inverno melhor é! Até na Serra da Estrela ou em Bragança se pode ter...  
Os países com maior desenvolvimento do cultivo do pawpaw na Europa são a Alemanha, República Checa e França.


----------



## Júlio Lopes (21 Dez 2019 às 23:00)

Todos os anos a tapava, juntamente com as anoneiras e com as mangueiras. A Elsa deu cabo da cobertura, sendo assim já não a reponho. Sabe se dá para enxertar nalgum porta enxertos que não paw paw


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Dez 2019 às 23:04)

Júlio Lopes disse:


> Todos os anos a tapava, juntamente com as anoneiras e com as mangueiras. A Elsa deu cabo da cobertura, sendo assim já não a reponho. Sabe se dá para enxertar nalgum porta enxertos que não paw paw


Pois não vale a pena nem é bom cobrir... sei que andam a tentar enxertar em anoneira já que são da mesma família... mas não sei os resultados.


----------



## Júlio Lopes (21 Dez 2019 às 23:09)

Ok. Para dizer a verdade já tentei enxertar em anoneiras mas sem sucesso, como tenho sempre algumas vou experimentando. Como a paw paw rebenta muito antes  da anoneira não deve ser fácil


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Dez 2019 às 14:37)

Partilho aqui o meu primeiro pomelo, comprado claro! Amanhã já vou abrir e arranjar e então poderei dizer mais alguma coisa. Tenho um na árvore mas ainda faltam alguns meses para apanhar. 










Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Júlio Lopes (23 Dez 2019 às 22:06)

Boa noite, o pomelo é tipo toranja? Amargo também? Pelo menos tamanho e boa aparência tem?


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Dez 2019 às 22:36)

Júlio Lopes disse:


> Boa noite, o pomelo é tipo toranja? Amargo também? Pelo menos tamanho e boa aparência tem?


Olá, boa noite. Não, o pomelo é um híbrido natural entre laranja e toranja. Digamos que a polpa é doce ou floral-doce e as peles, casca e albedo é extremamente amarga. Para se comer o pomelo tem que se limpar a polpa toda inclusive de sementes. Este não é muito grande, só tem um 1,1Kg... podem atingir até 2,5 a 3Kg!


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Dez 2019 às 15:48)

Já arranjei e provei o pomelo. Está aprovado! Para surpresa minha este é de polpa rosa e não amarelo como eu pensava. É muito agradável. Nada amargo, doce q.b., algo floral.
Deixa um sabor agradável na boca e é lindíssimo.














Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Dez 2019 às 15:53)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já arranjei e provei o pomelo. Está aprovado! Para surpresa minha este é de polpa rosa e não amarelo como eu pensava. É muito agradável. Nada amargo, doce q.b., algo floral.
> Deixa um sabor agradável na boca e é lindíssimo.
> 
> 
> ...



É bem bonito, a sua cor interior, só esse dá quase para alimentar uma família.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Dez 2019 às 15:59)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É bem bonito, a sua cor interior, só esse dá quase para alimentar uma família.


Olá Pedro, boas festas!  

Sim podes crer, dá mesmo para alimentar uma família... Parecem jóias e não apetece é deixar de comer! Faz muito bem à saúde. Este para minha surpresa é de polpa vermelha, pensei que era dos amarelos... os amarelos são mais comuns.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Dez 2019 às 16:06)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá Pedro, boas festas!
> 
> Sim podes crer, dá mesmo para alimentar uma família... Parecem jóias e não apetece é deixar de comer! Faz muito bem à saúde. Este para minha surpresa é de polpa vermelha, pensei que era dos amarelos... os amarelos são mais comuns.



Olá Luís, boas festas.
Pois sendo esse pomelo de polpa vermelha de facto tem muitos mais nutriente do que se fosse amarelo, como dizes.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Dez 2019 às 16:14)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Olá Luís, boas festas.
> Pois sendo esse pomelo de polpa vermelha de facto tem muitos mais nutriente do que se fosse amarelo, como dizes.


Mesmo os amarelos são excelentes para a saúde, especialmente é um bom cardio-tónico, hipotensor, ajuda a emagrecer, antioxidante, etc... é só ir ler.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Dez 2019 às 13:49)

Mais dois bolbos de dioscorea bulbifera...










Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Dez 2019 às 15:33)

Muitos tamarilhos colhidos todos os dias...  






Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## belem (29 Dez 2019 às 23:29)

Algumas anonas que colhi aqui do jardim (em Carcavelos):






E ainda há uns dias cheguei a colher maiores.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2019 às 09:19)

belem disse:


> Algumas anonas que colhi aqui do jardim (em Carcavelos):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fabulosas!!!   
É o que eu digo, o nosso país tem possibilidade para produzir muito mais frutas tropicais e sub-tropicais do que produz, nem que seja nos quintais particulares e jardins públicos.


----------



## belem (30 Dez 2019 às 23:01)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Fabulosas!!!
> É o que eu digo, o nosso país tem possibilidade para produzir muito mais frutas tropicais e sub-tropicais do que produz, nem que seja nos quintais particulares e jardins públicos.



Concordo, e esta árvore não levou nada.

Apanhei mais algumas:






E ainda tem mais algumas na árvore.
De exóticas, além da anoneira, só há cá um abacateiro.
Tenho mais é frutícolas mais normais para o nosso país: neste momento tenho amendoeiras em flor (penso que é algo cedo para tal, mas desconheço qual o comportamento da espécie, nesta região).
As româs já foram, agora são as laranjas que estão quase maduras e também já há muitos limões no ponto (mesmo verdes, colho bastantes).
Em Óbidos, como é de esperar, está tudo mais atrasado, mas também tenho muito poucas exóticas por lá.

PS: A ver se vou fotografar uma mangueira, que existe no Restelo (depois venho aqui postar imagens).
Lá perto existia também uma enorme papaieira (que cheguei a ver com papaias grandes), mas acho que entretanto foi cortada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2019 às 23:05)

belem disse:


> Concordo, e esta árvore não levou nada.
> 
> Apanhei mais algumas:
> 
> ...


Fabuloso!


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jan 2020 às 18:14)

O meu Soh Shang (Eleagnus Latifolia)






O seu fruto (foto da net)






Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jan 2020 às 18:15)

A minha primeira laranja baunilha









Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jan 2020 às 20:48)

Mais uma variedade diferente, a laranja moro...









Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jan 2020 às 21:09)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mais uma variedade diferente, a laranja moro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Já fiquei a conhecer mais dois tipos de laranjas, que desconhecia totalemente, possivelmente foram variedade enxertadas, que deram origem a este fruto, no seu final, mas deves, saber mais sobre o assunto do que eu, Luís.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jan 2020 às 21:39)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Já fiquei a conhecer mais dois tipos de laranjas, que desconhecia totalemente, possivelmente foram variedade enxertadas, que deram origem a este fruto, no seu final, mas deves, saber mais sobre o assunto do que eu, Luís.


Olá Pedro tudo bem? Estas laranjas são mutações naturais na laranja valência. Tiveram origem na Itália.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jan 2020 às 21:42)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá Pedro tudo bem? Estas laranjas são mutações naturais na laranja valência. Tiveram origem na Itália.



Olá Luís, tudo bem, já me esclareceste a minha questão, pesava mesmo, que tinham sido variedades cruzadas, obtidas através do processo de enxertia, mas assim sendo fiquei surpreendido.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jan 2020 às 21:49)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Olá Luís, tudo bem, já me esclareceste a minha questão, pesava mesmo, que tinham sido variedades cruzadas, obtidas através do processo de enxertia, mas assim sendo fiquei surpreendido.


É fascinante! A variedade cara cara é outra mutação natural... depois outras como a toranja, pomelo, etc são cruzamentos naturais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jan 2020 às 21:52)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É fascinante! A variedade cara cara é outra mutação natural... depois outras como a toranja, pomelo, etc são cruzamentos naturais.



É mesmo, todo o reino vegetal, tem muito, para nos ensinar, eu que trabalho diarimente com vários tipos de plantas e cada dia, consigo descobrir sempre algo de novo, e também a observação de campo, acompanhaemento do crescimento, ao longo da sua etapa, conta muito também.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2020 às 18:16)

Continuando o assunto dos citrinos diferentes, aqui está uma plantinha de dekopon. É uma tangerina japonesa que dizem ser o melhor citrino do mundo. Não existe na Europa...

















Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jan 2020 às 18:21)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Continuando o assunto dos citrinos diferentes, aqui está uma plantinha de dekopon. É uma tangerina japonesa que dizem ser o melhor citrino do mundo. Não existe na Europa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Olhando pelas foto, a tangerina, parace-me muito bem, com um bom aspecto, quanto aí ao crescimento das tuas futuras árvores, estão no bom caminho, mandas-te vir as sementes, e fizeste tu mesmo a sua germinação.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2020 às 18:27)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Olhando pelas foto, a tangerina, parace-me muito bem, com um bom aspecto, quanto aí ao crescimento das tuas futuras árvores, estão no bom caminho, mandas-te vir as sementes, e fizeste tu mesmo a sua germinação.


Olá Pedro tudo bem? Foi um presente fabuloso de um amigo americano. Elas usualmente não têm sementes mas raramente lá vem uma... então ele enviou-me essa semente. As plantinhas de semente vêm sempre iguais à mãe. Uma verdadeira raridade pois não existe na Europa!!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jan 2020 às 18:31)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá Pedro tudo bem? Foi um presente fabuloso de um amigo americano. Elas usualmente não têm sementes mas raramente lá vem uma... então ele enviou-me essa semente. As plantinhas de semente vêm sempre iguais à mãe. Uma verdadeira raridade pois não existe na Europa!!!



Eu gosto muito de semear, e obter árvores desse género, e tenho uma óptimas experiencias, principalmente de árvores de fruto, quando toda a gente diz, que depois tens de enxertar se não, nunca vai dar fruto, ou então será pequeno demais, eu tenho um pessegueiro semeado, por mim, de caroço, aqui mesmo á frente da casa, ainda é relativamente novo, tem uns 4 anos, mas dá uns pessegos amarelos muito bons, e ele é muito mais resistente á lepra, e pouca rega leva, durante o verão.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2020 às 18:33)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu gosto muito de semear, e obter árvores desse género, e tenho uma óptimas experiencias, principalmente de árvores de fruto, quando toda a gente diz, que depois tens de enxertar se não, nunca vai dar fruto, ou então será pequeno demais, eu tenho um pessegueiro semeado, por mim, de caroço, aqui mesmo á frente da casa, ainda é relativamente novo, tem uns 4 anos, mas dá uns pessegos amarelos muito bons, e ele é muito mais resistente á lepra, e pouca rega leva, durante o verão.


Eu estou a pensar depois enxertar em limoeiro ou outra variedade porta enxerto...


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jan 2020 às 18:36)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu estou a pensar depois enxertar em limoeiro ou outra variedade porta enxerto...



Claro que sim, e fazes muito bem, eu também gosto muito da técnica de enxertia, até é uma das formas de ter vários tipos de citrinos, por exemplo, inseridos numa só árvore, não tenho nada contra esta excelente técnica.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2020 às 18:39)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Claro que sim, e fazes muito bem, eu também gosto muito da técnica de enxertia, até é uma das formas de ter vários tipos de citrinos, por exemplo, inseridos numa só árvore, não tenho nada contra esta excelente técnica.


Até porque quero começar a fazer árvores de dekopon e começar a vender... é uma pena a Europa não poder ter o melhor citrino do mundo!


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2020 às 18:50)




----------



## ct1gnd (12 Jan 2020 às 20:00)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Até porque quero começar a fazer árvores de dekopon e começar a vender... é uma pena a Europa não poder ter o melhor citrino do mundo!


Já posso encomendar a minha?


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2020 às 20:10)

ct1gnd disse:


> Já posso encomendar a minha?


LOL! Ainda é cedo!


----------



## camrov8 (12 Jan 2020 às 20:31)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu estou a pensar depois enxertar em limoeiro ou outra variedade porta enxerto...


mas isso não degenera a experiencia que tenho com árvores de fruto é que de semente nunca sai a planta mãe, gosto de experimentar com macieira volta e meia sai uma doce mas a maioria é igual as selvagens pequenas e sem sabor


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2020 às 20:36)

camrov8 disse:


> mas isso não degenera a experiencia que tenho com árvores de fruto é que de semente nunca sai a planta mãe, gosto de experimentar com macieira volta e meia sai uma doce mas a maioria é igual as selvagens pequenas e sem sabor


Depende. Nos citrinos existem variedades nucelares e outras não, ou seja numas variedades a semente produz uma planta igual à mãe e noutras variedades isso não acontece. O dekopon é nucelar.


----------



## camrov8 (12 Jan 2020 às 20:42)

tenho pityas em vaso mas estão meio escangalhadas, partem facilmente e tenho de por uma na terra. teem aguentado o frio por isso vamos lá ver


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2020 às 20:50)

camrov8 disse:


> tenho pityas em vaso mas estão meio escangalhadas, partem facilmente e tenho de por uma na terra. teem aguentado o frio por isso vamos lá ver


As pitayas são bastante sensíveis ao frio. Têm de ser bem protegidas. Eu esperava pela primavera...


----------



## camrov8 (12 Jan 2020 às 21:30)

luismeteo3 disse:


> As pitayas são bastante sensíveis ao frio. Têm de ser bem protegidas. Eu esperava pela primavera...


a sim so quando passar o risco de geada, plantei dezenas de maracujás até que finalmente dois pés vingaram e ja deram uma bela barrigada


----------



## belem (12 Jan 2020 às 22:15)

Comprei uma mangueira com cerca de 150 cms de altura num viveiro em Sintra (era mantida ao ar livre), com a ideia de plantá-la aqui em Carcavelos (a cerca de 30 metros de altitude).
Algum conselho em especial? Pretendo plantá-la num local abrigado dos ventos de Norte..


----------



## belem (12 Jan 2020 às 22:18)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Fabuloso!



São muito boas. Ainda há uns 4 dias, apanhei outro saco delas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2020 às 22:26)

belem disse:


> Comprei uma mangueira com cerca de 150 cms de altura num viveiro em Sintra (era mantida ao ar livre), com a ideia de plantá-la aqui em Carcavelos (a cerca de 30 metros de altitude).
> Algum conselho em especial? Pretendo plantá-la num local abrigado dos ventos de Norte..


Cai geada aí ou a temperatura costuma descer muito?


----------



## belem (12 Jan 2020 às 22:34)

Nunca vi aqui geada (mas também só estou aqui desde Agosto de 2019) e a temperatura não costuma de descer muito.
Eu acredito que é possível a mangueira conseguir vingar, baseado no que vi no Restelo (onde chegam a frutificar).
Mas também vai ser preciso ter sorte e vai depender um bom bocado da variedade da mangueira (a que tenho aqui é Osteen).


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2020 às 22:46)

belem disse:


> Nunca vi aqui geada (mas também só estou aqui desde Agosto de 2019) e a temperatura não costuma de descer muito.
> Eu acredito que é possível a mangueira conseguir vingar, baseado no que vi no Restelo (onde chegam a frutificar).
> Mas também vai ser preciso ter sorte e vai depender um bom bocado da variedade da mangeira (a que tenho aqui é Osteen).


Então o único problema é o vento norte. Por isso se estiver num sitio protegido vais ter sucesso!


----------



## belem (12 Jan 2020 às 22:56)

Como eu sei o local exato onde vi uma mangueira, no Restelo, decidi fazer uma visita com o google maps e colocar duas imagens aqui:













Como eu morava a poucos metros deste local, constatei que as mangas ficavam boas para colher, lá para Outubro/Novembro. 
Nesta foto, ainda só estamos no verão.
A dona tem o hábito de colocar uma rede em cima dos ramos que estão virados para rua, quando as mangas se tornam grandes, para que estas não sejam arrancadas pelas pessoas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2020 às 23:00)

belem disse:


> Como eu sei o local exato onde vi uma mangueira, no Restelo, decidi fazer uma visita com o google maps e colocar duas imagens aqui:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!   Incrível árvore. É muito bom ver que cada vez mais pessoas plantam árvores de fruto exóticas.


----------



## belem (12 Jan 2020 às 23:06)

Uns 50 metros ao lado, havia uma casa que tinha uma papaeira enorme que entretanto foi cortada.

Estive a pesquisar e o mais parecido que encontro é isto:






Só que tinha um tronco ainda mais imponente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2020 às 23:09)

belem disse:


> Uns 50 metros ao lado, havia uma casa que tinha uma papaeira enorme que entretanto foi cortada.
> 
> Estive a pesquisar e o mais parecido que encontro é isto:
> 
> ...


Cortar árvores destas é um crime... just saying!


----------



## belem (12 Jan 2020 às 23:12)

Sim, e enquanto estava viva, dava papaias.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2020 às 23:14)

belem disse:


> Sim, e enquanto estava viva, dava papaias.


Se tens esse clima põe uma jaboticaba ou um mamey!


----------



## belem (12 Jan 2020 às 23:16)

Não é uma árvore de fruto tropical, mas aqui perto junto ao mar, existe um enorme e antigo dragoeiro, a crescer no meio da vegetação espontânea.
Presumo no entanto, que seja originário da Ilha da Madeira e que tenha sido semeado ou plantado (provavelmente ainda jovem) por alguém.
No ano passado, consegui uns pequenos ramos e consegui que um dos ramos, conseguisse ganhar raízes (plantei-o em Óbidos).


----------



## belem (12 Jan 2020 às 23:24)

Em tempos muito antigos, antes das glaciações, talvez o dragoeiro crescesse também no continente, à semelhança de várias outras plantas da Macaronésia (sobretudo as de maior porte).


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2020 às 23:25)

Já agora estas são duas variedades que só se podem dar em locais onde a temp nunca cai abaixo de zero e protegidos de vento.
O mamey sapote e o sapote preto


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2020 às 23:32)

Eu sou fã de sapotes, por isso aqui ficam as três variedades restantes, o branco, amarelo e verde.


----------



## belem (12 Jan 2020 às 23:35)

Já vi sapotizeiros à venda aqui perto. A ver se compro alguns.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2020 às 23:37)

Esqueci-me da sapotilha...


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2020 às 23:38)

belem disse:


> Já vi sapotizeiros à venda aqui perto. A ver se compro alguns.


De que variedade?


----------



## belem (13 Jan 2020 às 23:00)

luismeteo3 disse:


> De que variedade?



Acho que apenas dizia sapote.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Jan 2020 às 23:02)

belem disse:


> Acho que apenas dizia sapote.


Deve ser o sapote branco casimiroa edulis... é o mais comum mas também o mais rústico. É excelente pelo que se diz.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jan 2020 às 20:12)

*Há fruta tropical a nascer na Serra da Estrela*

*Nem a geada nem as temperaturas negativas impediram João Gomes, agricultor de 70 anos, de começar a produzir frutas vindas do Brasil na Serra da Estrela.*

https://rr.sapo.pt/2020/01/15/pais/ha-fruta-tropical-a-nascer-na-serra-da-estrela/noticia/178429/?fbclid=IwAR0NrLLuk0xG4Wzp8SgdIH73EdMIfWkM1jB_lbh3Gtii8gcUtdF_l9itIZA


----------



## ct1gnd (15 Jan 2020 às 20:48)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Há fruta tropical a nascer na Serra da Estrela*
> 
> *Nem a geada nem as temperaturas negativas impediram João Gomes, agricultor de 70 anos, de começar a produzir frutas vindas do Brasil na Serra da Estrela.*
> 
> https://rr.sapo.pt/2020/01/15/pais/ha-fruta-tropical-a-nascer-na-serra-da-estrela/noticia/178429/?fbclid=IwAR0NrLLuk0xG4Wzp8SgdIH73EdMIfWkM1jB_lbh3Gtii8gcUtdF_l9itIZA


Este Senhor é meu vizinho. Sim é verdade ultimamente tem-se dedicado a plantas tropicais. O ano passado ofereci-lhe 2 abacateiros pequeninos que eu tinha semeado e segundo me disse já estão com 1 metro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jan 2020 às 20:52)

ct1gnd disse:


> Este Senhor é meu vizinho. Sim é verdade ultimamente tem-se dedicado a plantas tropicais. O ano passado ofereci-lhe 2 abacateiros pequeninos que eu tinha semeado e segundo me disse já estão com 1 metro.



Gostei muito de ouvir o senhor a falar, e de ver o seu interesse em redor deste tipos de plantas tropicais, é a prova viva, que podemos ter este tipo de plantas um pouco por todo o nosso país, depois claro que basta ser cuidados no local das suas plantações, de modo a não ficarem totamente expostas ás geadas, mas aí uma árvore de folha perene, resolve facilmente o assunto, pois pode-se plantar bem junto desta.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2020 às 11:14)

Frutos excelentes e que deviam ser mais cultivados são os frutos dos cactos. Existem muitas espécies que se podem cultivar por cá. As pitayas são bastante vulneráveis ao frio mas o exemplo que aqui deixo é bem rústico, o Cereus peruvianus.


----------



## MadEd (17 Jan 2020 às 09:32)

Olá a todos. A googlar acabei por encontrar este excelente tópico. Sou Madeirense e acabei de herdar um terreno q eram dos meu pais. Visto as condições serem excelentes, queria plantar algumas árvores de fruto tropicais. Irei começar por plantar algumas q se encontram facilmente por aqui, como abacates, mangas, goiabas, bananas, anonas, pitanga, papaias, pitayas e maracujás. Mas gostaria de plantar algumas mais exoticas e gostaria de saber se alguém estaria disponível para trocar algumas mudas ou sementes. Alguém disponível ou interessado?


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jan 2020 às 09:55)

MadEd disse:


> Olá a todos. A googlar acabei por encontrar este excelente tópico. Sou Madeirense e acabei de herdar um terreno q eram dos meu pais. Visto as condições serem excelentes, queria plantar algumas árvores de fruto tropicais. Irei começar por plantar algumas q se encontram facilmente por aqui, como abacates, mangas, goiabas, bananas, anonas, pitanga, papaias, pitayas e maracujás. Mas gostaria de plantar algumas mais exoticas e gostaria de saber se alguém estaria disponível para trocar algumas mudas ou sementes. Alguém disponível ou interessado?



Bem vindo, aqui ao fórum, aí na Madeira, tens as condições ideias, para cultivar praticamente todas as plantas tropicais, entretanto fica a aguardar, alguma resposta pot parte do @luismeteo3, ele está muito mais por dentro deste tema do que eu.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jan 2020 às 10:07)

MadEd disse:


> Olá a todos. A googlar acabei por encontrar este excelente tópico. Sou Madeirense e acabei de herdar um terreno q eram dos meu pais. Visto as condições serem excelentes, queria plantar algumas árvores de fruto tropicais. Irei começar por plantar algumas q se encontram facilmente por aqui, como abacates, mangas, goiabas, bananas, anonas, pitanga, papaias, pitayas e maracujás. Mas gostaria de plantar algumas mais exoticas e gostaria de saber se alguém estaria disponível para trocar algumas mudas ou sementes. Alguém disponível ou interessado?


Olá amigo tudo bem? Eu conheço pessoas na Madeira que te podem ajudar...


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jan 2020 às 10:24)

Seja como for e dependendo da localização do terreno, podes investir um pouco em variedades mais tropicais como os sapotes principalmente o preto, e o mamey, a jaca, o caimito, a guanabana, entre outras.


----------



## MadEd (17 Jan 2020 às 16:37)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá amigo tudo bem? Eu conheço pessoas na Madeira que te podem ajudar...


Agradeço imenso, pode me indicar como posso contacta las.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jan 2020 às 16:38)

MadEd disse:


> Agradeço imenso, pode me indicar como posso contacta las.


Vou responder por PM


----------



## MadEd (17 Jan 2020 às 16:38)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Seja como for e dependendo da localização do terreno, podes investir um pouco em variedades mais tropicais como os sapotes principalmente o preto, e o mamey, a jaca, o caimito, a guanabana, entre outras.


A Guanabara e o mamey parecem me bem. Será q podem ser plantadas por semente? Onde posso obter.


----------



## MadEd (17 Jan 2020 às 16:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Seja como for e dependendo da localização do terreno, podes investir um pouco em variedades mais tropicais como os sapotes principalmente o preto, e o mamey, a jaca, o caimito, a guanabana, entre outras.


A Guanabara e o mamey parecem me bem. Será q podem ser plantadas por semente? Onde posso obter.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jan 2020 às 16:46)

MadEd disse:


> A Guanabara e o mamey parecem me bem. Será q podem ser plantadas por semente? Onde posso obter.


Já respondi por PM


----------



## belem (18 Jan 2020 às 23:54)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2020 às 10:07)

E porque não termos nos nossos jardins estas maravilhas?


----------



## camrov8 (19 Jan 2020 às 14:20)

eu planto gengibre e o tuberculo cresce mas o inverno mata a planta que volta rebentar mal o tempo aquece nunca vi flores secalhar porque não realiza o ciclo todo sei que as flores de gengibre e tumerico são muito bonitas, ainda não achei tumerico para plantar  acho que este ano vou passar o gengibre para dentro de casa


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2020 às 14:26)

camrov8 disse:


> eu planto gengibre e o tuberculo cresce mas o inverno mata a planta que volta rebentar mal o tempo aquece nunca vi flores secalhar porque não realiza o ciclo todo sei que as flores de gengibre e tumerico são muito bonitas, ainda não achei tumerico para plantar  acho que este ano vou passar o gengibre para dentro de casa


A minha curcuma também ainda não deu flor. O gengibre natural ainda não me deu para plantar mas por exemplo a roca de velha dá flor com facilidade. Mas nem todas as gengiberaceas se usam só pelo rizoma. Em muitas e dependendo da espécie também se usa a folha.
Tenho vindo a perceber que algumas espécies demoram bastante a começar a dar flor. Precisam que a planta tenha um volume de rizomas apreciável.


----------



## camrov8 (19 Jan 2020 às 14:48)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A minha curcuma também ainda não deu flor. O gengibre natural ainda não me deu para plantar mas por exemplo a roca de velha dá flor com facilidade. Mas nem todas as gengiberaceas se usam só pelo rizoma. Em muitas e dependendo da espécie também se usa a folha.
> Tenho vindo a perceber que algumas espécies demoram bastante a começar a dar flor. Precisam que a planta tenha um volume de rizomas apreciável.


é possivel , as plantas são complicadas plantei uns ananazes em vaso e incrivelmente uns que dei menos atenção deram fruto era pequeno mas nunca comi nada mais saboroso e tinha um aroma incrível


----------



## belem (23 Jan 2020 às 15:04)

Por acaso ontem encontrei uma mangueira na Parede (foto tirada com o tlm):







Estava a crescer virada para sudoeste.


----------



## snowgrill (23 Jan 2020 às 23:40)

Boa noite, tenho acompanhado este tópico com alguma frequência e decidi finalmente registar-me e participar nele. Tenho atualmente algumas espécies tropicais e "menos comuns não tropicais" algumas delas plantadas através dos conselhos que vi neste tópico. Tenho um araça amarelo, um araça vermelho, um kumquat, uma laranjeira sanguinea, dois maracujás roxos, duas feijoas, um sapote branco, uma anoneira e uma paw paw. Estão todos de boa saúde, excepto o paw paw. Foi plantado na Primavera do ano passado e no verão perdeu as folhas todas. Desde aí está com o tronco nu, será que secou? Devo deixar ficar e ver o que acontece?


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Jan 2020 às 23:42)

snowgrill disse:


> Boa noite, tenho acompanhado este tópico com alguma frequência e decidi finalmente registar-me e participar nele. Tenho atualmente algumas espécies tropicais e "menos comuns não tropicais" algumas delas plantadas através dos conselhos que vi neste tópico. Tenho um araça amarelo, um araça vermelho, um kumquat, uma laranjeira sanguinea, dois maracujás roxos, duas feijoas, um sapote branco, uma anoneira e uma paw paw. Estão todos de boa saúde, excepto o paw paw. Foi plantado na Primavera do ano passado e no verão perdeu as folhas todas. Desde aí está com o tronco nu, será que secou? Devo deixar ficar e ver o que acontece?


Olá, e parabéns! Deve ter sido stress hídrico. Espera para ver se rebenta no início da Primavera...


----------



## Júlio Lopes (24 Jan 2020 às 08:57)

Boas snowgrill, à minha aconteceu precisamente o mesmo, sabia e sei que não secou porque de vez em quando raspa a ligeiramente a casca de um ramo e estava verde. Aliás a minha está já a engrossar as borbulhas


----------



## VimDePantufas (24 Jan 2020 às 11:09)

Passo repaço e leio este tópico com muita atenção. Devo dizer que creio estar a ficar iinfluenciado de uma forma estranha.
Penso refleto e acho que irei tentar, quem sabe se terei sorte, bom com as árvores cá de casa (árvores do género laranjeira, limoreiros) a sorte não tem sido muita, mas talvez lá chegue com as tropicais.
Vou ver bem e vou plantar algumas depois darei notícias.


----------



## camrov8 (24 Jan 2020 às 12:27)

snowgrill disse:


> Boa noite, tenho acompanhado este tópico com alguma frequência e decidi finalmente registar-me e participar nele. Tenho atualmente algumas espécies tropicais e "menos comuns não tropicais" algumas delas plantadas através dos conselhos que vi neste tópico. Tenho um araça amarelo, um araça vermelho, um kumquat, uma laranjeira sanguinea, dois maracujás roxos, duas feijoas, um sapote branco, uma anoneira e uma paw paw. Estão todos de boa saúde, excepto o paw paw. Foi plantado na Primavera do ano passado e no verão perdeu as folhas todas. Desde aí está com o tronco nu, será que secou? Devo deixar ficar e ver o que acontece?


algumas plantas tropicais perdem a folha quando o tempo fica seco e quente . Nas zonas tropicais com influencia de monção é muito habitual as árvores perderem a folha para evitarem secar, pode também ter sofrido stress hídrico se rebentar tenta ragar mais a miudo


----------



## snowgrill (24 Jan 2020 às 22:39)

Obrigado a todos pelas respostas. A ponta parece seca mas o restante parece ter um tom mais verde embora sem qualquer rebento ou gomo. Espero que recupere na primavera


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jan 2020 às 22:44)

snowgrill disse:


> Obrigado a todos pelas respostas. A ponta parece seca mas o restante parece ter um tom mais verde embora sem qualquer rebento ou gomo. Espero que recupere na primavera


Boa sorte! A asimina triloba gosta bem de água e frio. No seu habitat natural vive na beira dos rios no centro leste dos Estados Unidos.


----------



## belem (25 Jan 2020 às 14:06)

Com o google maps, fui visitar a casa do Restelo que tinha uma enorme papaieira e ( como já esperava) a mesma não aparece, pois como já tinha dito foi cortada há uns anos atrás.
Perto do local onde ela crescia, encontrei foi uma mangueira muito bonita:

















A papaieira crescia junto à porta.


----------



## belem (25 Jan 2020 às 20:45)

Papaieiras a crescer na Quinta do Anjo:





















A primeira foto a contar de cima (encontrei todas estas fotos no google) mostra uma papaieira já com frutos e um tronco razoável, mas creio que foi podada ou então não ganhou muita altura. A do Restelo era bastante mais alta.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jan 2020 às 00:00)

Pareceu-me ser Anonas.
Ou vi mal?
Foto tirada recentemente numa aldeia de Sintra.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jan 2020 às 10:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Pareceu-me ser Anonas.
> Ou vi mal?
> Foto tirada recentemente numa aldeia de Sintra.



Pelas folhas parece-me mesmo uma anona, e está aí num bom local, +/- abrigada.


----------



## Joao f (31 Jan 2020 às 21:32)

Alguem sabe onde posso comprar  plantas exoticas de producao bio certificada?


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jan 2020 às 21:47)

Joao f disse:


> Alguem sabe onde posso comprar  plantas exoticas de producao bio certificada?



Eu estou por dentro da área do biológico, e creio que não existem plantas exóticas certificadas, aliás nem árvores ditas normais existem, como macieiras, pereiras, em quantidade para se plantar, mas se já está certificado, fala com a tua entidade certificadora, pois basta o docuemento da compra, e visto que as árvores só entram em produção depois dos 3 anos, a partir daí elas mesmo ficam automaticamente cetificadas, logo plantadas no teu terreno.


----------



## camrov8 (31 Jan 2020 às 21:47)

Joao f disse:


> Alguem sabe onde posso comprar  plantas exoticas de producao bio certificada?


ui, já não é fácil arranjar por maneira normal, eu arranjo no OLX, os hortos aqui por perto só tinham o habitual mirtilos e assim


----------



## Joao f (31 Jan 2020 às 21:48)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu estou por dentro da área do biológico, e creio que não existem plantas exóticas certificadas, aliás nem árvores ditas normais existem, como macieiras, pereiras, em quantidade para se plantar, mas se já está certificado, fala com a tua entidade certificadora, pois basta o docuemento da compra, e visto que as árvores só entram em produção depois dos 3 anos, a partir daí elas mesmo ficam automaticamente cetificadas, logo plantadas no teu terreno.


Obrigado


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jan 2020 às 21:49)

camrov8 disse:


> ui, já não é fácil arranjar por maneira normal, eu arranjo no OLX, os hortos aqui por perto só tinham o habitual mirtilos e assim



Os Viveiros do Lima, aí em cima, tem uma grande variedade de plantas exóticas, e muito boas.


----------



## Joao f (31 Jan 2020 às 21:49)

camrov8 disse:


> ui, já não é fácil arranjar por maneira normal, eu arranjo no OLX, os hortos aqui por perto só tinham o habitual mirtilos e assim


Obrigado


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jan 2020 às 21:50)

Joao f disse:


> Obrigado



De nada, qualquer coisa, que eu te saiba esclarecer, publica aqui, ou manda-me mensagem privada, e já agora bem vindo ao fórum.


----------



## Joao f (31 Jan 2020 às 21:58)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Os Viveiros do Lima, aí em cima, tem uma grande variedade de plantas exóticas, e muito boas.


O viveiro do lima tem plantas bio?


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jan 2020 às 22:00)

Joao f disse:


> O viveiro do lima tem plantas bio?



Não, mas tem uma grande variedade de plantas exóticas, que podes adquirir, e depois passam pelo processo de reconversão, com te mencionei em cima.

Ou tens também o https://www.facebook.com/SitioDasFrutasRaras, mas também não devem ser bio.


----------



## Joao f (31 Jan 2020 às 22:05)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Não, mas tem uma grande variedade de plantas exóticas, que podes adquirir, e depois passam pelo processo de reconversão, com te mencionei em cima.
> 
> Ou tens também o https://www.facebook.com/SitioDasFrutasRaras, mas também não devem ser bio.


Esse ja conheço  e acho que n tem  , nas de outros países  , de fornecedores , sabem alguem?


----------



## Joao f (31 Jan 2020 às 22:05)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Não, mas tem uma grande variedade de plantas exóticas, que podes adquirir, e depois passam pelo processo de reconversão, com te mencionei em cima.
> 
> Ou tens também o https://www.facebook.com/SitioDasFrutasRaras, mas também não devem ser bio.


Esse ja conheço  e acho que n tem  , nas de outros países  , de fornecedores , sabem alguem?


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jan 2020 às 22:09)

Joao f disse:


> Esse ja conheço  e acho que n tem  , nas de outros países  , de fornecedores , sabem alguem?



Tens aqui https://www.planfor.pt/, nunca mandei vir nada, por isso não sei se chegam cá em boas condições ou não, pois é fora de Portugal, tens também este http://www.viveiroscomoros.pt/arvore/frutos-tropicais/, e é cá no nosso país.


----------



## Joao f (31 Jan 2020 às 22:14)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Tens aqui https://www.planfor.pt/, nunca mandei vir nada, por isso não sei se chegam cá em boas condições ou não, pois é fora de Portugal, tens também este http://www.viveiroscomoros.pt/arvore/frutos-tropicais/, e é cá no nosso país.


Eu queria dizer produtore estrangeiros bio


----------



## camrov8 (31 Jan 2020 às 22:16)

posso fazer uma pergunta, porque é que tem de ser bio?


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jan 2020 às 22:17)

Joao f disse:


> Eu queria dizer produtore estrangeiros bio



Em termos de produtores, se pesquisares no facebook, no Brasil, e em toda a América do Sul, existem muitos, agora assim de cabeça, nomes mesmo em concreto não te sei dizer, pois muito do que vem para Portugal, vem atrávés de intermedários para grandes interpostos.
@camrov8, se for para venda, ao público de fruta bio, pode ser esse o interesse.


----------



## Joao f (31 Jan 2020 às 22:18)

É estritamente  necessário  ser bio por causa da poluicao dos produtos quimicos , para alem de serem produtos mais saudaveis e naturais


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jan 2020 às 22:21)

Joao f disse:


> É estritamente  necessário  ser bio por causa da poluicao dos produtos quimicos , para alem de serem produtos mais saudaveis e naturais



Sim eu compreendo bem, a sua posição, ainda hoje vi uma foto, de vários hectares de terrenos completamente queimados por herbicida, e mal de muita gente, sabe que vão sair de lá no fim deste ano, muitas centenas de leguminosas, para abastecer muitas cadeias comerciais do nosso país, e até para exportação.
Até fiquei "doente" com aquele cenário desolador.


----------



## camrov8 (31 Jan 2020 às 22:23)

Joao f disse:


> É estritamente  necessário  ser bio por causa da poluicao dos produtos quimicos , para alem de serem produtos mais saudaveis e naturais


ok, na minha pensar o biológico tem a ver com a maneira como depois vais tratar a planta, qualquer tratamento desaparece rapidamente pois as plantas depuram-se


----------



## Joao f (31 Jan 2020 às 22:27)

camrov8 disse:


> ok, na minha pensar o biológico tem a ver com a maneira como depois vais tratar a planta, qualquer tratamento desaparece rapidamente pois as plantas depuram-se


Sim , mas , se nao me engano , as plantas bio ja sao plantadas com sementes bio , ou seja , toda a planta tera sido criada de uma forma harmoniosa com a natureza


----------



## Joao f (31 Jan 2020 às 22:29)

Comprei umas sementes num site , seed galery shop de sementes de  frutos e legumes  muito grandes que vao aparecendo . vai correr como tiver de correr


----------



## camrov8 (31 Jan 2020 às 22:30)

Joao f disse:


> Sim , mas , se nao me engano , as plantas bio ja sao plantadas com sementes bio , ou seja , toda a planta tera sido criada de uma forma harmoniosa com a natureza


ok , eu se pode-se gastava fortunas em plantas, a maioria pegou de semente as mais raras comprei, regra geral não ponho nada mas por vezes para tratar pragas mais exóticas la tem de ser


----------



## Joao f (31 Jan 2020 às 22:32)

Eu adorava viver num sitio isolado , perto da natureza , perto de algum rio bonito , com plantacoes , uma casa de bambu . Espero que sim , vai correr como tiver de correr . Sabem algum sitio para comprar canas de bambu grandes?


----------



## Joao f (31 Jan 2020 às 22:33)

De bambu , ou outro material natural , mas nao quero derrubar arvores


----------



## camrov8 (31 Jan 2020 às 22:39)

eu tenho falta de espaço la esta talvez quando tiver um trocos para uma parcela rural


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Fev 2020 às 09:36)

Sim, uma planta bio, que for obtida já a partir de semente igaualmente bio, é uma planta muito mais resistente na sua genética, do que uma planta que mal apanha alguma doença, e precisa logo que o ser humano a trate rapidamente, pois caso contrário acaba por morrer.
Enquanto se comprares por exemplo umas hortícolas, para plantares no teu quintal, e sejam em modo convencional, mas se tu decidires que no teu quintal, vai ser tudo manejado de forma bio, a planta vai estar ali durante umas semanas, á espera de um fertilizante químico, em vez de um composto, e vai estar de "ressaca".
Canas de bambu grandes cá em Portugal, não deve ser muito fácil encontrar, pois é uma cultura ainda algo recente por cá, principalmente na zona do Alqueva.
Se queres obter troncos grossos sem deitar abaixo árvores, podem ser obtidos através de desmatação por exemplo, que é quando se faz a correcção de densidade de espécies, por exemplo num pinhal, ou então podes colocar uma meta a ti mesmo, em que dizes que precisas de cortar 10, árvores, mas que vais plantar, 40 ou 50, novas árvores.


----------



## camrov8 (1 Fev 2020 às 11:49)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim, uma planta bio, que for obtida já a partir de semente igaualmente bio, é uma planta muito mais resistente na sua genética, do que uma planta que mal apanha alguma doença, e precisa logo que o ser humano a trate rapidamente, pois caso contrário acaba por morrer.
> Enquanto se comprares por exemplo umas hortícolas, para plantares no teu quintal, e sejam em modo convencional, mas se tu decidires que no teu quintal, vai ser tudo manejado de forma bio, a planta vai estar ali durante umas semanas, á espera de um fertilizante químico, em vez de um composto, e vai estar de "ressaca".
> Canas de bambu grandes cá em Portugal, não deve ser muito fácil encontrar, pois é uma cultura ainda algo recente por cá, principalmente na zona do Alqueva.
> Se queres obter troncos grossos sem deitar abaixo árvores, podem ser obtidos através de desmatação por exemplo, que é quando se faz a correcção de densidade de espécies, por exemplo num pinhal, ou então podes colocar uma meta a ti mesmo, em que dizes que precisas de cortar 10, árvores, mas que vais plantar, 40 ou 50, novas árvores.


as sementes bio são iguais as outra simplesmente veem de plantas de cultura bio, uma couve galega bio é geneticamente igual a uma couve galega tradicional quanto ao adubo é igual se é  estrume ou químico e existem tratamentos aceites e por vezes são a única escolha  a calda bordalesa por exemplo


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Fev 2020 às 12:03)

camrov8 disse:


> as sementes bio são iguais as outra simplesmente veem de plantas de cultura bio, uma couve galega bio é geneticamente igual a uma couve galega tradicional quanto ao adubo é igual se é  estrume ou químico e existem tratamentos aceites e por vezes são a única escolha  a calda bordalesa por exemplo



Sim, eu sei, só não expliquei melhor para não alongar mais o post, a calda bordalesa, mesmo sendo aceite em agricultura biológica, conheço muito produtores que a rejeitam usar, pois ambas as reações dão-se através de reações químicas, e não é permitido mais do que 5 kg/ha, por ano, presente no solo, existe hoje em dia uma série de preparados biodinamicos, muito eficiente também, mas não vou acrescentar mais ao tema, para não fazer off-topic.


----------



## Super Trovoada (1 Fev 2020 às 14:03)

Boa tarde, não é bem uma árvore tropical mas há anos que ando a tentar encontrar pistácios para plantar (1 macho e 2 fêmeas) mas não encontrei ainda em nenhum viveiro na zona de Lisboa-Évora mesmo sendo uma planta que se dá bem no nosso clima. Alguém sabe de sítios onde vendam ou já viu pistácios à venda? Os únicos viveiros que encontro a vender são todos na região Norte...


----------



## camrov8 (1 Fev 2020 às 14:08)

encontrei isto na net https://www.olx.pt/anuncio/plantas-...s-oliveiras-nogueiras-IDCArnt.html#f5cba1b67b


----------



## camrov8 (1 Fev 2020 às 14:10)

do que sei esta a ganhar a possibilidade de se iniciar culturas de pistacio em Portugal uma vez que o clima mais interior é excelente, parece que vai ser uma nova moda como foram os mirtilos


----------



## Super Trovoada (1 Fev 2020 às 14:20)

camrov8 disse:


> do que sei esta a ganhar a possibilidade de se iniciar culturas de pistacio em Portugal uma vez que o clima mais interior é excelente, parece que vai ser uma nova moda como foram os mirtilos


Até pode ser uma alternativa ao olival no Alqueva se tiver as horas de frio necessárias, quem sabe. Obrigado pelo link mas é de Bragança, convinha ser uma coisa aqui mais perto entre Lisboa-Évora mas parece que no sul ainda não descobriram o pistácio. Devo ter mais sorte se procurar em Badajoz.


----------



## camrov8 (1 Fev 2020 às 14:25)

Super Trovoada disse:


> Até pode ser uma alternativa ao olival no Alqueva se tiver as horas de frio necessárias, quem sabe. Obrigado pelo link mas é de Bragança, convinha ser uma coisa aqui mais perto entre Lisboa-Évora mas parece que no sul ainda não descobriram o pistácio. Devo ter mais sorte se procurar em Badajoz.


pois. do que sei gosta de muito frio no inverno e calor no verão o que a torna uma boa cultura para o norte interior


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Fev 2020 às 18:31)

Super Trovoada disse:


> Boa tarde, não é bem uma árvore tropical mas há anos que ando a tentar encontrar pistácios para plantar (1 macho e 2 fêmeas) mas não encontrei ainda em nenhum viveiro na zona de Lisboa-Évora mesmo sendo uma planta que se dá bem no nosso clima. Alguém sabe de sítios onde vendam ou já viu pistácios à venda? Os únicos viveiros que encontro a vender são todos na região Norte...



Por acaso as encomendas de plantas que faço é sempre de viveiros da zona Norte, mas não sei a sua preocupação deve-se mais ao facto de estes terem uma diferença em termos de horas de frio, ou se é mesmo pelo simples facto da deslocação, se for por aí, muitos deles enviam as encomendas, via CTT, para qualquer ponto do país.


----------



## camrov8 (1 Fev 2020 às 19:32)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Por acaso as encomendas de plantas que faço é sempre de viveiros da zona Norte, mas não sei a sua preocupação deve-se mais ao facto de estes terem uma diferença em termos de horas de frio, ou se é mesmo pelo simples facto da deslocação, se for por aí, muitos deles enviam as encomendas, via CTT, para qualquer ponto do país.


não querendo falar por outro membro pelo que deu a intender seria pela deslocação mas so caríssimo poderá elucidar, comprei canas de açúcar o ano passado e chegaram bem pelos ctt


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Fev 2020 às 19:35)

camrov8 disse:


> não querendo falar por outro membro pelo que deu a intender seria pela deslocação mas so caríssimo poderá elucidar, comprei canas de açúcar o ano passado e chegaram bem pelos ctt



Sim, eu também mando vir centenas de plantas pelos CTT, ainda na semana, chegou-me um caixote, com árvores grandes, e nunca tive qualquer problema, os viveiros enviam tudo muito bem acondicionado, para não haver surpresas.


----------



## Super Trovoada (1 Fev 2020 às 20:14)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim, eu também mando vir centenas de plantas pelos CTT, ainda na semana, chegou-me um caixote, com árvores grandes, e nunca tive qualquer problema, os viveiros enviam tudo muito bem acondicionado, para não haver surpresas.


A minha preocupação era mais o estado em que as plantas chegariam pelos CTT, ainda nunca encomendei árvores por isso estava um bocado com o pé atrás.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Fev 2020 às 20:17)

Super Trovoada disse:


> A minha preocupação era mais o estado em que as plantas chegariam pelos CTT, ainda nunca encomendei árvores por isso estava um bocado com o pé atrás.



Não precisas de ter receio, porque vem sempre tudo devidamente acondicionado,, posso-te recomendar alguns se preferires.


----------



## camrov8 (1 Fev 2020 às 20:19)

Super Trovoada disse:


> A minha preocupação era mais o estado em que as plantas chegariam pelos CTT, ainda nunca encomendei árvores por isso estava um bocado com o pé atrás.


à partida corre bem, depende da altura que compres, se for agora podes colocar logo na terra que ainda aproveita o frio e cria raiz, no verão é pior, a minha avó dizia em Outubro pega tudo


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Fev 2020 às 20:21)

camrov8 disse:


> à partida corre bem, depende da altura que compres, se for agora podes colocar logo na terra que ainda aproveita o frio e cria raiz, no verão é pior, a minha avó dizia em Outubro pega tudo



Sim, a melhor altura que eu considero, é entre Dezembro e inicio de março, aliás também é quando os viveiristas estão com mais trabalho.


----------



## Super Trovoada (1 Fev 2020 às 21:10)

Obrigado a ambos, estive a ver alguns viveiros e surgiu-me o viveiro do lima que envia por transportadora. Na próxima semana quando voltar ao Alentejo vou ver se vale mais a pena mandar vir ou dar um salto a Espanha.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Fev 2020 às 21:15)

Super Trovoada disse:


> Obrigado a ambos, estive a ver alguns viveiros e surgiu-me o viveiro do lima que envia por transportadora. Na próxima semana quando voltar ao Alentejo vou ver se vale mais a pena mandar vir ou dar um salto a Espanha.



Se não estiveres muito longe da fronteira, e que te compense ir a Espanha, nem penses 2 vezes, pois lá as árvores são muito mais baratas, sei por exemplo, que enquanto as nogueiras cá custam entre 16 a 18 €, lá são 8, ficam a metade do preço.


----------



## Super Trovoada (1 Fev 2020 às 21:23)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Se não estiveres muito longe da fronteira, e que te compense ir a Espanha, nem penses 2 vezes, pois lá as árvores são muito mais baratas, sei por exemplo, que enquanto as nogueiras cá custam entre 16 a 18 €, lá são 8, ficam a metade do preço.


É mais ou menos meia hora até Badajoz, com a diferença de preços e menos os portes de envio quase de certeza compensa.


----------



## snowgrill (2 Fev 2020 às 22:49)

Super Trovoada disse:


> Boa tarde, não é bem uma árvore tropical mas há anos que ando a tentar encontrar pistácios para plantar (1 macho e 2 fêmeas) mas não encontrei ainda em nenhum viveiro na zona de Lisboa-Évora mesmo sendo uma planta que se dá bem no nosso clima. Alguém sabe de sítios onde vendam ou já viu pistácios à venda? Os únicos viveiros que encontro a vender são todos na região Norte...


Há coisa de 3 anos plantaram uns hectares de pistachio em torres novas. Não sei é onde os adquiriram.


----------



## snowgrill (2 Fev 2020 às 22:56)

Acerca dos envios já encomendei uma árvore exótica (pawpaw) pelo viveiros do Lima sem problemas. No site planfor também em já encomendei ciprestes de leyland sem problemas e a quantidade era grande (104 árvores). Vêm bem acondicionadas


----------



## camrov8 (2 Fev 2020 às 23:00)

snowgrill disse:


> Acerca dos envios já encomendei uma árvore exótica (pawpaw) pelo viveiros do Lima sem problemas. No site planfor também em já encomendei ciprestes de leyland sem problemas e a quantidade era grande (104 árvores). Vêm bem acondicionadas


bem espaço não te falta o meu quintal esta carregado, não tenho mais coragem de por árvores, vou plantar frutos vermelhos


----------



## snowgrill (2 Fev 2020 às 23:12)

Tenho 5500 m2 de sarna pra me coçar  Cada vez que vou ao mercado e vejo uma árvore de fruto que não tenho é uma tentação..


----------



## camrov8 (2 Fev 2020 às 23:15)

snowgrill disse:


> Tenho 5500 m2 de sarna pra me coçar  Cada vez que vou ao mercado e vejo uma árvore de fruto que não tenho é uma tentação..


boa se tivesse espaço era igual e mesmo assim volta e meia la vai ele ao horto ou olx no verão foi cana de açucar agora penso arranjar granadilhas , isso deve dar um trabalhão so para manter limpo


----------



## snowgrill (2 Fev 2020 às 23:25)

Encaro como um hobby, do espaço total, uma boa parte está dedicada a pomar com as mais diversas árvores de fruto que achei. Entre as linhas as árvores faço horta. No jardim é que tenho umas árvores tropicais para ficarem mais abrigadas e debaixo de olho. Granadilhas não tenho... É bom?


----------



## camrov8 (2 Fev 2020 às 23:40)

snowgrill disse:


> Encaro como um hobby, do espaço total, uma boa parte está dedicada a pomar com as mais diversas árvores de fruto que achei. Entre as linhas as árvores faço horta. No jardim é que tenho umas árvores tropicais para ficarem mais abrigadas e debaixo de olho. Granadilhas não tenho... É bom?


são como os maracujás eu acho um bocadinho mais doces teem cerca do dobro do tamanho, tenho pitaya mas em vaso tenho de passar para terra


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Fev 2020 às 08:56)

snowgrill disse:


> Há coisa de 3 anos plantaram uns hectares de pistachio em torres novas. Não sei é onde os adquiriram.



Sim, eu conheço bem essa plantação, se bem que as plantas, parece-me que elas tem desenvolvido pouco, provavelmente vieram de grandes viveiros de Espanha, e depois vem em camião.


----------



## camrov8 (3 Fev 2020 às 12:06)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim, eu conheço bem essa plantação, se bem que as plantas, parece-me que elas tem desenvolvido pouco, provavelmente vieram de grandes viveiros de Espanha, e depois vem em camião.


podem ser enxertadas, geralmente as plantas enxertadas ficam pequenas, pode ser para facilitar a apanha, estranho ser em Torres Novas, de tudo que tenho ouvido e lido são o novo maná da agricultura na zona norte em especial interior, pois tudo o que consumimos vem da California com o preço que doi


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Fev 2020 às 12:10)

camrov8 disse:


> podem ser enxertadas, geralmente as plantas enxertadas ficam pequenas, pode ser para facilitar a apanha, estranho ser em Torres Novas, de tudo que tenho ouvido e lido são o novo maná da agricultura na zona norte em especial interior, pois tudo o que consumimos vem da California com o preço que doi



Sim, eu penso que foi isso, plantarem inicialemente o porta enxerto bravo, da famílias, das (lentiscus), e depois posteriormente foi enxertado no local, esta plantação acho que ronda os 8 ha, e são de forma experimental, por parte do empresário da Frusel, que embala, frutos secos, para a grande maoiria da cadeia de hipermercados, claro, que eles compram tudo a granel, vindo da Califórnia, e de outros países.


----------



## snowgrill (4 Fev 2020 às 10:49)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim, eu conheço bem essa plantação, se bem que as plantas, parece-me que elas tem desenvolvido pouco, provavelmente vieram de grandes viveiros de Espanha, e depois vem em camião.


Sim, também reparei nisso, o crescimento tem sido muito lento também reparei que as plantas não são todas iguais, presumo que sejam dioicas como os kiwis.
Tenho um problema numa planta que talvez me possam ajudar embora seja um pouco off-topic dado que é uma camélia. As folhas estão a ficar com umas pintas pretas, em particular as folhas mais jovens. O mais estranho é que as pintas aparecem num padrão regular todas da mesma forma o que me fez desconfiar de uma bactéria. Já a pulverize com hidróxido de cobre para o caso de ser fungo mas ainda não vi resultados. Cá vai a imagem das folhas https://ibb.co/0nkRHdy


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Fev 2020 às 12:41)

snowgrill disse:


> Sim, também reparei nisso, o crescimento tem sido muito lento também reparei que as plantas não são todas iguais, presumo que sejam dioicas como os kiwis.
> Tenho um problema numa planta que talvez me possam ajudar embora seja um pouco off-topic dado que é uma camélia. As folhas estão a ficar com umas pintas pretas, em particular as folhas mais jovens. O mais estranho é que as pintas aparecem num padrão regular todas da mesma forma o que me fez desconfiar de uma bactéria. Já a pulverize com hidróxido de cobre para o caso de ser fungo mas ainda não vi resultados. Cá vai a imagem das folhas https://ibb.co/0nkRHdy



Não sendo eu um grande especialista em camélias, mas encontrei este artigo, que diz para tratar com enxofre molhável, esse problema deve ser identico aos das roseiras, é um fungo que prolifera com o tempo húmido.

https://www.planfor.pt/jardim-conselhos,manchas-pretas-folhas.html


----------



## camrov8 (4 Fev 2020 às 12:56)

parece míldio é muito comum quando se tem muitos dias de humidade elevada


----------



## snowgrill (4 Fev 2020 às 21:53)

Vou experimentar o enxofre molhavel, pode ser que melhore!


----------



## snowgrill (4 Fev 2020 às 23:35)

É possível plantar jaca em Portugal? Dará fruto?


----------



## camrov8 (4 Fev 2020 às 23:43)

do que vi é susceptível a geada e não gosta de entrar em stress hidrico


----------



## belem (8 Fev 2020 às 00:06)

Hoje vi uma papaeira com papaias, aqui em Carcavelos.
A ver se tiro umas fotos e ponho aqui.
Com o google maps fui ao local e encontrei o mesmo exemplar (mas em Junho de 2018):







Não parece tão frondosa como as da Península de Setúbal, mas pelo menos ainda deverá crescer mais.
De notar as condições algo difíceis do local (com o solo muito coberto por construção, impedindo o mesmo de respirar e receber a água da chuva, convenientemente).

Depois a ver se ponho também fotos de um frondoso abacateiro que existe em S. Domingos de Rana.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2020 às 00:16)

belem disse:


> Hoje vi uma papaeira com papaias, aqui em Carcavelos.
> A ver se tiro umas fotos e ponho aqui.
> Com o google maps fui ao local e encontrei o mesmo exemplar (mas em Junho de 2018):
> 
> ...



Nas traseiras do mercado de Cascais, seguindo aquele passadiço junto a ribeira das Vinhas, tens lá um abacateiro enorme.
Em tempos passava la de bicicleta e chegava a ver pessoas com sacos a apanhar.


----------



## belem (22 Fev 2020 às 22:34)

belem disse:


> Hoje vi uma papaeira com papaias, aqui em Carcavelos.
> A ver se tiro umas fotos e ponho aqui.
> Com o google maps fui ao local e encontrei o mesmo exemplar (mas em Junho de 2018):
> 
> ...



Duas fotos que tirei hoje às duas papaieiras de Carcavelos:











Estão maiores.

Como é inverno, perderam boa parte das folhas... As papaias provavelmente já deviam ter sido colhidas (amadurecem bem num local escuro da cozinha).

Hoje comprei uma bananeira anã, porque sei que dá bananas nestas zonas baixas e relativamente abrigadas.


----------



## Júlio Lopes (12 Abr 2020 às 19:23)

Boas, alguém sabe como polinizar flores de paw paw?


----------



## camrov8 (12 Abr 2020 às 19:35)

um cotonete e passa-se nos filamentos de fora e depois toca-se na aste central


----------



## Júlio Lopes (12 Abr 2020 às 19:41)

Tem de ser entre árvores diferentes ou basta na mesma. Entre flores fêmea e macho? Tenho duas árvores uma que comprei, supostamente autofertil, este é o 3 ano que dá flor e nunca deu nenhum fruto, a outra é de semente e é pequena ainda não deu flor


----------



## camrov8 (12 Abr 2020 às 19:58)

se tem mais que uma cruze mesmo sendo autoferil  cruzar aumenta a possibilidade de dar fruto  nunca vi nenhuma flor mas é fácil se tiver só um estame central é flor é feminina se for só uns pelos é masculina se tiver o dois é hermafrodita só tem de passar o cotonete nos pelos e se ficar com um pó preso vá depois tocando nos estames centrais com a ponta onde estiver com mais pó. por não ser nativa pode ser que as abelhas não polinizem, se vir abelhas e abelhões nas flores não tem de se dar ao trabalho


----------



## Júlio Lopes (12 Abr 2020 às 21:38)

camrov8 disse:


> se tem mais que uma cruze mesmo sendo autoferil  cruzar aumenta a possibilidade de dar fruto  nunca vi nenhuma flor mas é fácil se tiver só um estame central é flor é feminina se for só uns pelos é masculina se tiver o dois é hermafrodita só tem de passar o cotonete nos pelos e se ficar com um pó preso vá depois tocando nos estames centrais com a ponta onde estiver com mais pó. por não ser nativa pode ser que as abelhas não polinizem, se vir abelhas e abelhões nas flores não tem de se dar ao trabalho


----------



## Júlio Lopes (12 Abr 2020 às 21:42)

Segundo vi as flores não têm um cheiro chamativo para abelhas e abelhões, talvez por isso a polinização não seja muito fácil. O Luís aqui do fórum, que tem uma árvore também, diz que a polinização é feita pelas formigas, o pior é que nem essas vejo na árvore


----------



## camrov8 (12 Abr 2020 às 22:33)

as abelhas não se guiam pelo cheiro mas pela cor , mas tenta o que disse se fizeres à mão é garantido demora um bocado mas pronto. sei que por exemplo a baunilha fora da sua zona de origem é polinizada à mão é inclusive o maior custo da produção


----------



## Júlio Lopes (12 Abr 2020 às 23:10)

Ok, obrigado pela ajuda


----------



## Sascha (25 Abr 2020 às 17:31)

Boa tarde! 
Fórum muito interessante.
Espero puder partilhar e aprender neste espaço.
Att


----------



## Sascha (25 Abr 2020 às 19:23)

Na zona de Norte que conhecimento têm de frutíferas sub tropicais e tropicais a produzir, nomeadamente manga, papaia, anona etc..?


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Abr 2020 às 20:29)

Sascha disse:


> Na zona de Norte que conhecimento têm de frutíferas sub tropicais e tropicais a produzir, nomeadamente manga, papaia, anona etc..?



Bem vindo ao fórum, aqui pelo ribatejo sei de uma anoneira, que produz bem, mais precisamente na zona de Torres Novas., no norte não sei qual a zona em específico, mas por norma é bem mais frio, do que por aqui, mas se for num lugar bem abrigado, não deve de haver problema.


----------



## camrov8 (25 Abr 2020 às 21:17)

do que sei as anonas dão se bem e as mangas também acho que sim se viveres numa zona com pouca geada muita coisa aguenta, eu tenho ananases em vaso que aguentaram o inverno ficam maltratados e pequenos para dar teem de estar sempre em casa, já tive de um que estava na janela


----------



## Sascha (25 Abr 2020 às 23:43)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Bem vindo ao fórum, aqui pelo ribatejo sei de uma anoneira, que produz bem, mais precisamente na zona de Torres Novas., no norte não sei qual a zona em específico, mas por norma é bem mais frio, do que por aqui, mas se for num lugar bem abrigado, não deve de haver problema.



Obrigado!
Mais especificamente no distrito de Braga...


----------



## camrov8 (26 Abr 2020 às 00:04)

Sascha disse:


> Obrigado!
> Mais especificamente no distrito de Braga...


se tiveres uma boas exposição solar tipo virado a sul e resguardado a sul podes ter muitas coisas, mas as geadas são fatais para as plantas tropicais, muitas vezes o problema não é o frio que as mata. em Portugal o que mata plantas tropicais são as geadas e o stress hidrico muitas não estão preparadas para falta de água


----------



## bandevelugo (26 Abr 2020 às 00:23)

camrov8 disse:


> se tiveres uma boas exposição solar tipo virado a sul e resguardado a sul podes ter muitas coisas, mas as geadas são fatais para as plantas tropicais, muitas vezes o problema não é o frio que as mata. em Portugal o que mata plantas tropicais são as geadas e o stress hidrico muitas não estão preparadas para falta de água



Um outro problema é a acumulação de calor. Tenho tamarindos na varanda, virada a SO (de semente retirada de frutos comprados no supermercado) e eles ressentem-se muito de primaveras frescas, mesmo as de Lisboa.

Neste momento estão sem folhas e sem qualquer sinal de quererem afolhar, há um par de anos o inverno foi mais frio (para o padrão de Lisboa) e o maio e junho foram frescos e eles só deitaram folhas... em julho ou agosto, puxados por dias de 40º ou quase!


----------



## Sascha (30 Abr 2020 às 20:16)

Boas,
Queria fazer enxerto de um abacateiro...
Que tipo de enxertia sugerem?
Depois de arranjar os enxertos quanto tempo aguentam até fazer a enxertia?

Obrigado


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Abr 2020 às 20:22)

Sascha disse:


> Boas,
> Queria fazer enxerto de um abacateiro...
> Que tipo de enxertia sugerem?
> Depois de arranjar os enxertos quanto tempo aguentam até fazer a enxertia?
> ...



O enxerto de borbulha, é relativamente, fácil, em relação ao de garfo, mas também não há nada como praticar, em alguns ramos primeiro.
Os garfos que irá arranjar, dentro de uma balde com água aguentam bem uma semana, ou até 10 dias, no máximo, mas claro quanto mais depressa realizar a enxertia melhor é a chance de ele vingar.


----------



## camrov8 (30 Abr 2020 às 21:19)

na minha experiência enxertia é uma noção basica tentar alinhar os tecidos e pronto, na pratica não é assim tão fácil tento há bastante tempo e so agora começo a ter resultados, se nunca fez e não querendo negar a sua capacidade  não vai conseguir que eles vinguem. Depois enxertar por si não traz nada, geralmente o cavalo (que tem a raiz) é de variedade que geralmente é resistente a doenças e que enraíza  bem  geralmente dá frutos de fraca qualidade, e o enxerto é de planta que já da fruto. quanto ao tempo faça a enxertia logo a pôs o corte se não poder coloque em água se secar um bocado acabou o enxerto não pega. o tipo depende se for planta jovem a borbulhia e a de cavalo são as melhores, se já for adulto tente todas e varios para aumentar a probabilidade de pegar


----------



## Sascha (30 Abr 2020 às 23:47)

Obrigado pelos comentários...


----------



## camrov8 (30 Abr 2020 às 23:48)

Sascha disse:


> Obrigado pelos comentários...


sempre as ordens


----------



## lcrespo (9 Jun 2020 às 18:04)

Boa Tarde,
Já algum tempo que sigo este tópico actualmente tenho comprado algumas árvores mais raras vamos ver como corre este ano plantei uma jabuticaba  e achachairu vamos ver como corre. Tenho já algumas árvores exóticas mais comuns a produzir cá anonas, morus nigra, morus alba, maracuja roxo, também tenho araças uma goiaba e feijoa mas são plantas novas ainda não vi fruta.


----------



## camrov8 (9 Jun 2020 às 18:49)

lcrespo disse:


> Boa Tarde,
> Já algum tempo que sigo este tópico actualmente tenho comprado algumas árvores mais raras vamos ver como corre este ano plantei uma jabuticaba  e achachairu vamos ver como corre. Tenho já algumas árvores exóticas mais comuns a produzir cá anonas, morus nigra, morus alba, maracuja roxo, também tenho araças uma goiaba e feijoa mas são plantas novas ainda não vi fruta.


boa a maioria dá-se bem por cá desde que o local onde estão não tenha geada


----------



## Joaovferreira (17 Jun 2020 às 21:23)

Bom dia , alguem me sabe dizer onde comprar árvores  de frutos tropicais já em produção  , açaí e outras ? Eu vi no blog que falaram sobre shampoo ginger , alguem me sabe dizer onde comprar?


----------



## Joaovferreira (17 Jun 2020 às 21:26)

Eu vi que eram muito usadas por indigenas , e queria plantas do tipo


----------



## João Pedro (17 Jun 2020 às 23:26)

Joaovferreira disse:


> Bom dia , alguem me sabe dizer onde comprar árvores  de frutos tropicais já em produção  , açaí e outras ? Eu vi no blog que falaram sobre shampoo ginger , alguem me sabe dizer onde comprar?


Olá João,

Um bocadinho longe de Mirandela, mas o Viveiro do Lima tem muita coisa:

http://viveirodolima.blogspot.com/
https://www.facebook.com/pages/category/Personal-Blog/Viveiro-Do-Lima-153919175248107/

No entanto, o açaí não está na lista de plantas que comercializam. É uma questão de perguntares, se calhar até arranjam.

Comprei lá duas feijoas há um ano e picos para oferecer aos meus pais — vivem no Ribatejo — e cresceram imenso num ano apenas. Este ano tiveram uma floração profusa e já há fruta a crescer!


----------



## Joaovferreira (18 Jun 2020 às 08:28)

João Pedro disse:


> Olá João,
> 
> Um bocadinho longe de Mirandela, mas o Viveiro do Lima tem muita coisa:
> 
> ...


Obrigado


----------



## Germano (20 Jun 2020 às 17:30)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Também tenho guabiroba amarela e verde, cereja do Rio Grande do Sul, pitangatuba, araticum, maracujás: banana, roxo gigante, granadilha, e doce, tamarilho vermelho e laranja, laranjilla, jambo amarelo e vermelho, pomelo doce e rosa, mais de 10 variedades diferentes de bananeira, cana de açucar, fruta che, atemoya gefner, rolinia deliciosa, annona squamora verde e rosa, grumixama amarela e preta, guamirim, 2 variedades de ingá, pitanga amarela, laranja, preta e vermelha...


adorei gostava de trocar experiencias sobre estas plantas tambem tenho algumas


----------



## camrov8 (20 Jun 2020 às 19:10)

Germano disse:


> adorei gostava de trocar experiencias sobre estas plantas tambem tenho algumas


no Algarve tem as melhores condições do continente para ter plantas tropicais


----------



## Joaovferreira (20 Jun 2020 às 19:37)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Também tenho guabiroba amarela e verde, cereja do Rio Grande do Sul, pitangatuba, araticum, maracujás: banana, roxo gigante, granadilha, e doce, tamarilho vermelho e laranja, laranjilla, jambo amarelo e vermelho, pomelo doce e rosa, mais de 10 variedades diferentes de bananeira, cana de açucar, fruta che, atemoya gefner, rolinia deliciosa, annona squamora verde e rosa, grumixama amarela e preta, guamirim, 2 variedades de ingá, pitanga amarela, laranja, preta e vermelha...


Bom dia , pode dizer me onde comprou ? Foi no sitio das frutas raras?


----------



## Joaovferreira (20 Jun 2020 às 19:37)

Alguem conhece cupuaçu ?sabem de algum viveiro que venda ,cupuacu , cana de acucar , maqui berry e cacau?


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Jun 2020 às 03:59)

@luismeteo3 chamado à recepção! Há quem precise dos teus conhecimentos!


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jun 2020 às 09:27)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> @luismeteo3 chamado à recepção! Há quem precise dos teus conhecimentos!



Há vários meses que o Luís, já deixou de participar aqu no fórum, ele tem muitos conhecimentos sobre este tema das plantas tropicais.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Jun 2020 às 13:41)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Há vários meses que o Luís, já deixou de participar aqu no fórum, ele tem muitos conhecimentos sobre este tema das plantas tropicais.



Eu sei de ambas as coisas.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Jun 2020 às 14:32)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Há vários meses que o Luís, já deixou de participar aqu no fórum, ele tem muitos conhecimentos sobre este tema das plantas tropicais.


Eu há uns meses até lhe pedi uma planta, e ele deu-me, sem cobrar nada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jun 2020 às 15:50)

Davidmpb disse:


> Eu há uns meses até lhe pedi uma planta, e ele deu-me, sem cobrar nada.



Eu aprendi com ele algumas coisas acerca de plantas tropicais, e também fiz umas trocas de plantas com ele, e que até estão hoje bem crescidas.


----------



## Joaovferreira (15 Jul 2020 às 13:53)

Bom dia , vi que ha um homem a plantar frutas tropicais na serra da estrela , alguem sabe que especues ele tem , e se vende?


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jul 2020 às 15:25)

Joaovferreira disse:


> Bom dia , vi que ha um homem a plantar frutas tropicais na serra da estrela , alguem sabe que especues ele tem , e se vende?



*Há fruta tropical a nascer na Serra da Estrela*

*Nem a geada nem as temperaturas negativas impediram João Gomes, agricultor de 70 anos, de começar a produzir frutas vindas do Brasil na Serra da Estrela.*

https://rr.sapo.pt/2020/01/15/pais/ha-fruta-tropical-a-nascer-na-serra-da-estrela/noticia/178429/?fbclid=IwAR1QAG8VaKypkBf811XOLRtD1yZF91HbKAKX47M1WlBIzlJFDDVeGBWjdZE


----------



## belem (8 Dez 2020 às 18:51)

Este ano, tenho apanhado muitas e boas anonas e ainda mais estão por apanhar.
Algumas anonas e a respetiva anoneira (em Carcavelos):






















Uma anona com cerca de 18 cm, não é todos os dias que se vê.

Já a anoneira tem uma enorme copa e toca o solo com os ramos em praticamente todas as direções. A vantagem é que várias anonas crescem a baixa altura e assim é muito fácil de as colher.
A madeira e as folhas, são algo aromáticas.


----------



## belem (8 Dez 2020 às 18:59)

Hoje apanhei alguns abacates (também aqui em Carcavelos) mas ao contrário das anonas, não são assim muito grandes (no Estoril vi bem maiores). 
Mas ainda assim são muito bons para comer.
Ainda tenho uns tantos na árvore por apanhar:







O respetivo abacateiro:


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Dez 2020 às 19:29)

Está aí uma árvore muito bonita, e a produzir uma anona com esse calibre enorme, não se ve todos os dias.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Dez 2020 às 20:40)

belem disse:


> Este ano, tenho apanhado muitas e boas anonas e ainda mais estão por apanhar.
> Algumas anonas e a respetiva anoneira (em Carcavelos):
> 
> 
> ...


Essa anona é um fenómeno! Chamava-lhe um figo, adoro anonas (e figos também, já agora)


----------



## belem (8 Dez 2020 às 20:58)

João Pedro disse:


> Essa anona é um fenómeno! Chamava-lhe um figo, adoro anonas (e figos também, já agora)



A anona estava muito boa e ainda deu para várias sobremesas.
Amanhã vou ver se apanho mais uma que me parece que está no ponto.

Figueiras a dar figos também tenho aqui.
Ainda há umas semanas tirei uma estaca (com raíz) da base do tronco de uma das figueiras que dá os melhores figos, e parece-me que está a pegar.
A ver vamos...


----------



## belem (8 Dez 2020 às 21:08)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Está aí uma árvore muito bonita, e a produzir uma anona com esse calibre enorme, não se ve todos os dias.



Obrigado.

Nunca a reguei (nem o abacateiro) e entretanto já tenho várias anoneiras novas a crescer, pois volta e meia, semeio algumas.

Mas tenho aqui mais umas experiências com frutos tropicais:
Além do abacateiro grande, tenho um abacateiro novo e uma mangueira ainda muito pequena, que também semeei há uns tempos.
Plantei uns ananases e também estão a desenvolver-se.
A mangueira maior que tenho aqui, continua a crescer e em boa forma, ainda que agora nesta fase o crescimento seja praticamente nulo.
Bananeiras tenho duas espécies e ainda que não seja um fruto tropical, também tenho cana de açucar (plantada há pouco tempo), mas ainda não sei se vai pegar.
No Restelo consegui que pegassem e com os caules consegue fazer-se uma bebida muito agradável.


----------



## Mammatus (12 Dez 2020 às 23:09)

belem disse:


> Este ano, tenho apanhado muitas e boas anonas e ainda mais estão por apanhar.
> Algumas anonas e a respetiva anoneira (em Carcavelos):
> 
> 
> ...


Já posso dizer aos meus primos que têm uma anoneira no terreno. Recentemente, eles adquiriram uma casa para passar os fins de semana/férias na região Oeste (Feiteira, Lourinhã) que tem um pequeno pomar com algumas laranjeiras, macieiras, pereiras, e uma pequena árvore, que ainda não sabiam do que se tratava. "A árvore misteriosa...", citando palavras deles. 

Assim que vi essa foto, fiz logo a associação à árvore que eles lá têm no terreno. Sem saberes, acabaste por nos ajudar a tirar a dúvida, caso contrário só quando a árvore frutificasse é que ficaríamos a saber.


----------



## Nelinho (13 Dez 2020 às 18:26)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ontem andei a plantar mais umas frutíferas raras. Esta chuva veio mesmo a calhar!
> Plantei 5 variedades seleccionadas de Pawpaw, 1 aveleira, 1 nectarina, 1 macieira apistar, 1 amendoeira. Vários citrinos: 1 tangelo minneola, 1 laranjeira cara cara, 1 laranjeira tarocco meli, 1 bergamota fantastico, 1 limoeiro mão de buda e 1 lima kaffir.


----------



## Daniel Da Silva (9 Jun 2021 às 12:24)

Olá a todos.

Tenho uma dúvida, é possível haver semente da bananeira da Madeira? Isto é normalmente é transplantado um dos rebentos que crescem à volta da bananeira-mãe mas gostaria de saber se há outra forma de ter essa mesma bananeira?

Obrigado desde já.


----------



## Mcvl (21 Ago 2021 às 13:58)

Boa tarde, pretendo comprar um pé de jabuticaba. Podem informar-me onde o  posso fazer?


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Ago 2021 às 17:57)

Mcvl disse:


> Boa tarde, pretendo comprar um pé de jabuticaba. Podem informar-me onde o  posso fazer?


Boa tarde,

Tens esta página no Facebook, tem uma grande variedade de plantas tropicais, tenta fazer contacto, é provável, que consigas encontrar.

Rua das Frutas Estranhas






						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Moranguito (24 Fev 2022 às 12:45)

trovoadas disse:


> No Algarve dá-se bem! Conheço um exemplar que carregava quase todos os anos perto do Patacão. A árvore tem uma tolerância ao frio parecida à do abacateiro ou seja não é das piores mas dificilmente se dá em muitas zonas do nosso interior.
> A noz ( fruto) é muito boa! Vem dentro de um "berlinde" duro como uma pedra.
> Experimente plantar num local voltado a sul de preferência protegido por estruturas ou outras árvores.


Boa tarde, sou do Algarve e gostava de provar esse fruto. Onde é que fica essa árvore. Pode ser que essa pessoa venda alguns.


----------



## João Pedro (24 Fev 2022 às 22:40)

Moranguito disse:


> Boa tarde, sou do Algarve e gostava de provar esse fruto. Onde é que fica essa árvore. Pode ser que essa pessoa venda alguns.



À venda no Auchan:








						Auchan | O Seu Hipermercado Online A Preços Baixos
					

Encontre facilmente o que procura em Auchan.pt, desde os seus produtos habituais de supermercado, tecnologia, artigos para a casa e muito mais!




					www.auchan.pt
				




no Celeiro:








						Noz Macadamia
					

- Sem adição de açúcares. Contém açúcares naturalmente presentes- Sem adição de sal




					www.celeiro.pt
				




e na Rota das Índias, por exemplo.








						Noz Macadâmia Miolo | Fruto Seco |  Rota das Indias®
					

Procura Noz Macadâmia Miolo? ✔ Confira as nossas ofertas e garanta o melhor preço. ✔  Nº 1 na Venda Online em Portugal ✔ | Entregas até 72 H ✔ | Portes Grátis ✔




					www.rotadasindias.pt
				




Também já comprei no Continente, da marca Continente, mas não estou a encontrar online.

É muito bom, de facto, levemente adocicado. Tenho aqui alguns em casa que me deram ainda com a casca, mas aquilo é tão duro que só mesmo à martelada!


----------



## belem (14 Ago 2022 às 13:46)




----------



## belem (15 Ago 2022 às 12:56)

Coqueiro em Porto Santo:





Fotografia de Stelios


Trata-se do coqueiro mais afastado do Equador no mundo que se conhece,, a crescer ao ar livre.


----------



## pedrw (4 Set 2022 às 23:14)

Caros, depois de ter andado a cultivar frutas tropicais em Portugal, acabei por me mudar para um país tropical. Em Portugal dá para ter algumas frutas tropicais mas é melhor fazer isso num pais tropical.
Tenho 2 videos sobre o meu sitio em cachoeiras de Macacu


----------



## belem (2 Out 2022 às 20:12)

Bananas prata (?) colhidas de uma bananeira da Parede.
Nunca pensei que fossem tão boas e algumas excediam os 15 cm.
As bananeiras que dão estas bananas, são das mais comuns que vemos na região. Crescem muito, mas nunca pensei que as suas bananas se pudessem comer assim (tinham-me dito há uns anos que tinham que ser assadas para ser comestíveis)...
Mas nada disso!
Podem ser colhidas verdes, desde que tenham um tamanho assinalável (aqui podem ficar uns 7 meses na bananeira) e depois devem ser deixadas num local escuro a amadurecer. Há quem as embrulhe em jornal para acelerar o processo.


----------



## ct1gnd (9 Out 2022 às 18:29)

Este ano deu muitos, mas ficaram todos pequeninos, mas muito saborosos.


----------



## laraamado (25 Out 2022 às 11:43)

Boa tarde,
Alguém sabe como eliminar os pulgões do tamarilheiro?
O meu coitado, já foi tratado com remédios biológicos mas continua com eles. Isto acontece com mais alguém aqui? A planta ganhou montes de manchas e queda de frutos por causa deles...


----------



## laraamado (25 Out 2022 às 11:48)

Também fiz sementeira de papaias, elas já estavam grandinhas, com uns 20cm, mas tenho quase a certeza que apanharam mosaico... Pelo que li, não havia mais nada a fazer sem ser eliminar a planta. Foi o que fiz com a que estava em pior estado. As outras não estava tão más e  eliminei as folhas contaminadas na esperança de eliminar a praga. Alguém tem experiencia com papaieiras aqui? Não sei se deite estas plantas fora na mesma ou se ainda tente fazer alguma coisa delas. Ainda por cima, por aquilo que li, o mosaico transmite-se via afídeos e este é um problema recorrente na minha horta. Será que nunca vou conseguir ter papaias por causa deles?


----------

